# Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?



## AlexSchira (Jan 11, 2006)

At some time, we've all been commented on by Unenlightened individuals. I became a flashaholic, at first out of spite towards a comment from a white-collar step relative from a rich background, how carrying a flashlight and pocketknife was a sign of the lower class. I should be carrying a briefcase! 
...Note to self...buy briefcase, fill with lights...
The relative that made that comment, is my father's wife and my stepmother Their entire townhouse is done in wine colors, not a single wall the same color. Well, once in a while I stay in one of the weird-colored guest rooms for a night whenever the need strikes or I simply need to eat something until my next paycheck. I always live out of an old duffel bag that I've been taking to and from there for years, since I was twelve, actually. There's always been a bit of a communication gap. She was raised in an extremely sheltered home growing up, the type that does yearbook in high school and has never even spoken to a police officer. Ever. She refers to them as barbarians. 
Well, this is awkward, considering the occupation path I've fallen into. Hence the flashlights, the nightsticks, the cell phone, the sunglasses, the holsters that hold other holsters, and the fetish I have for kicking in doors. 
Well, one night, I left my bag out on a chair somewhere in their living room, and she opened it to see if I had any batteries for something in the kitchen. And she found my stash of lights. I come downstairs, and you'd think she'd found drugs and a prostitute/contortionist in there. She demanded, to see receipts. She wanted to know how much I spent on 'those things'.
This was before I got my beloved Surefire Executive, which by itself would give her a heart attack.
And, the quote of the day was...
"...This is the 21st century! Why do you have three flashlights in your bag? We have lights _built into the house!"
_She...really does think like this. See what happens when you set up playdates for your kid instead of letting him or her actually leave the house alone? They grow up, manage a company, and then go and say things like this. 
Next day...power outage...
Honorable mentions.
"Uh...did you like have that on your keychain?"A guy, upon seeing my Surefire E2E
"Do you put batteries in those things?" Person who doesn't understand why those glass things light up when I hit the button.
"You're single, aren't you?"A college junior, female, after watching me pull three LED lights out of my jacket to help her and her friends look for something in a yard. 
And lastly...
"Oh yeah...my dad has one bigger than yours!"Suuure he does...sure he does...tell that to my 6D Mag, Kiddo'. I'm sure he had a ...gasp...THREE D Cell light from Jewel in his garage, amazing as that is. But still. I won.
Yes, I was single for a long time, until I met this girl whose father was equally obsessed with these things. 
...Hopefully, he won't read this and buy something bigger than my 6D.


----------



## parnass (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't have any lights worth over $50. But, my mother-in-law saw my River Rock 4AA LED lantern and started asking questions about it. She had recently sat out a prolonged power failure by candlelight.

I told her about a larger 4D LED lantern which was on sale, so she ran out the next day and bought 2 lanterns and gave me one as a gift!


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 11, 2006)

I was showing my L4 to a relative and he was remarking at its quality: "Wow, it even has two-stages." Then he asks, "So how much do you pay for something like this?" To which I reply, "About $180." His eyes widen and his mouth drops open: totally and honestly aghast by that figure. He quickly handed it back to me. 

Not really a comment though.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 11, 2006)

Once while showing a co-worker a flashlight, he said how about "thus and such" feature?I pulled another light from my pocket. He then asked another question, my reply was another light. This went on for a few more rounds, After I had pulled 5 or 6 lights from my pocket the guy look up to me and said "so that is like over a grand in flashlights you got there right?" I said after a second of thought "yes it is". He turned to me and said "you are crazy and maybe sick too" He turned and walked away shaking his head.
Yaesumofo


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (Jan 11, 2006)

One of my favorites from a whiner:

"You didn't have to shine that light in my eyes".

Context: A robbery suspect who pushed down a granny and stole her bike, injuring her. And now he's complaining because some mean man shined a light in his eyes.....what a moron.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 11, 2006)

You know... the oddest comments, now that people have known of my ehem, hobby are... "Thanks for lending me that flashlight during the power-outage. I would like to get some of those." Oh yea! ummmm, how many you want? "Four would be good." hmmm, I think I can get you a deal but they are still about $40 a piece. <blink> "OK." 

Then I said... but they only run for an hour or two. The one I lent you is not available any longer. I think I can mod yours with a small resistor so they aren't quite as bright but you should get a few more hours of light, maybe 10-hours! "OK, awesome! sounds great!" 

Or how about...

I'm at a party pulling out the JiL DD UP with a fresh LiON and can't resist showing some friends who where mildly amused last time they saw one of my old 2x123 3w lights. "hey! that's nice! What's it called?" It's a modified JiL DD running a 3W LED with Lithium Ion battery. "that's pretty cool, can you get me one?" ummmm, :thinking: sure, I guess. This one would cost about $70 though. Did you want it this bright or would half as bright be ok? "either way" 

Or even this...

"oh. so that's that light you've been waiting for for a while now?" Yup, it's the USL!! check this out! Let's start a fire, come on. (Getting newspaper wadded up and 1-second after putting the USL to the ball in broad daylight in front of my garage) WOW!!! (10-seconds later after I blow some air on the newspaper) POOF! "WOW!! Holy cow! That's amazing"

Yup, I was pretty surprised every time with all of these responses from non-flashaholics  

It's kewl to finally be bringing them over to the bright side


----------



## KevinL (Jan 11, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> "You're single, aren't you?"A college junior, female, after watching me pull three LED lights out of my jacket to help her and her friends look for something in a yard.



This alone is worth the purchase price of all my 32 lights and their support equipment (chargers, batteries, analyzers, soldering iron and mountain of junk on the workbench)..


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 11, 2006)

> "...This is the 21st century! Why do you have three flashlights in your bag? We have lights _built into the house!"
> _




Lets see now, we have lots of police, and the governmemt spies on us (for us of course) so I can get rid of my guns too!!
Oh happy day! 

Until those lights go out, and the police don't show up. It amazes me that some of the most brilliant people in the world can't see this simple logic. I won't bet my safety on a $40.00 Saturday night special, or a $2.00 flashlight.

I know I am preaching to the choir here, but I am still dumbfounded that inspite of recent events people continue in their way of thinking.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 11, 2006)

A comment that happened during this event...
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94874 

The guy we're helping made the usual..."nice light, how much does something like that cost" comment and then when we told him he says the usual "why would anyone spend that much on a flashlight?!?"

To which my friend (God bless him) calmly says "so we can help people who drive off the road because they can't see".


----------



## simbad (Jan 11, 2006)

Someone asking: How you can spend that much in a flashlight?
My answer: How you can spend $400 in a cell phone?:devil:


----------



## leukos (Jan 11, 2006)

After my step-father had been playing with my SF M4 and overheard I was planning to sell it he said, "I have never seen a light built like this before, I really like it. How much?" I hesitated and told him about $240. He quickly put the light down. My wife then told him the story of another $100+ light that I sold on BST in 8 minutes. He replied, "What is this, a cult?". 
(this from my step-father who has spent thousands of dollars and every work bonus he gets on his computer hobby)


----------



## Planterz (Jan 11, 2006)

People are more likely to be preoccupied with the knives I carry to worry about my comparatively innocuous flashlight.

Although it is fun when people ask "how bright is it?" and then complain when I blast them in the eyes.


----------



## jtice (Jan 11, 2006)

Great comments 

Most the time I just get the "You spent How Much on that ???!!!" :ironic:

oh, and one of my buddies calls me a "light nerd" every chance he gets,
then ten minutes later is either commenting on how much brighter my lights are,
or is asking to borrow one. 

If you want to find local ppl that apreciate light...
join your local Grotto club  (caving)

~John


----------



## parnass (Jan 11, 2006)

Planterz said:


> People are more likely to be preoccupied with the knives I carry to worry about my comparatively innocuous flashlight.
> ...



I have several hobby interests, including knife collecting, bicycling, and metal detecting. I point out to folks that *lighting is one of the few hobbies which the government doesn't regulate and restrict yet.*


----------



## GrooveRite (Jan 11, 2006)

I get abused by my good friends about my new hobby (LED torches) and ALWAYS (cant stress that enough) about how much i've spent on a flashlight. I always tell them, "Hey, when the lights go out and you find yourself engulfed in darkness, you will will either thank the heavens that i'm around or find youself wishing i was around!!" This is also coming from people who have a HABIT of spending numerous amounts of dollars every weekend going out partying and spending ridiculous amounts of money (about $150+) on drinks and illegal substances. At least I can show where my money has gone rather than flushed it down the toilet.


----------



## firefly99 (Jan 11, 2006)

zespectre said:


> A comment that happened during this event...
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94874
> 
> The guy we're helping made the usual..."nice light, how much does something like that cost" comment and then when we told him he says the usual "why would anyone spend that much on a flashlight?!?"
> ...



That a good reply from your friend.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 11, 2006)

1). "Oww." -- one of the kids at work who has just looked into one of my lights after being warned not to do so.

"OWWW!" -- same kid, about whom I am now deeply concerned, because he just did it again.

2). From the person I am helping shop during a blackout -- "Why do you have such bright lights and so many of them?"

Same person, as I shut off the light I am using -- "Oh. Yeah."

3). As we walk into a movie theater, my wife has been telling me I am insane for even looking at a flashlight that costs over $100 a few days before, that any light over $10 is too expensive, and says it can be better used on other things (wanna guess for what and for whom?),... and then the lights go down. This is before we find our seats. "Honey... where's one of your nice flashlights?"

4). Friends and co-workers tell me I'm crazy for spending that much on lights or for carrying more than one... right up until the power goes out in the store... and they are more than 15 feet away from a window... and the back up generator doesn't kick on.

Maybe it's just because the flashlights in the store have dead batteries, or blown bulbs, or both, and that it's really hard to find a new light, bulb, and/or battery in the dark. 

"Can I borrow one of your lights? Those LED's really don't burn out, do they?"

Happens every time. 

About five minutes after the power comes back on they start in again, "You're nuts for having these things, ya know? The flashlights they have here are good enough."... until the power goes back out 5 minutes later... and they are right back begging for another flashlight... 'cause they didn't put new batteries in or replace a bulb.


----------



## Trashman (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's one that I get... "Why do you have that?"


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 11, 2006)

I get the why do you have that a lot


----------



## lukevsdarth (Jan 11, 2006)

My favorite why do you waste money on that? 3 days later my neighbors are sitting outside without any electricity in their house for 5 hours past nightfall. Probably stumbling around trying to take a poop in the dark. I have modified 6v Led battery backup wallmounts in hallway. And a standalone 12v Led Solar lights running inside the house for times like these. Not to mention even the flashlights SF G2 and a Scorpion. :wave: 

Fred


----------



## tsask (Jan 11, 2006)

keep in mind the same type of people who ridicule flashaholics, are like the people, 140 years ago who aggressively criticised the first Physician who washed hands between patients, thus advancing the germ theory of disease transmission. it wasnt until collegues noticed the striking lack of mortality from infection, that this practice was adopted. prevailing thought and conventional wisdom are frequently wrong.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Jan 12, 2006)

leukos said:


> (this from my step-father who has spent thousands of dollars and every work bonus he gets on his computer hobby)


Maybe he could get the "The Worlds First PC Programable Flashlight" the Indium Smart. :naughty:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/95499


----------



## Radio (Jan 12, 2006)

Maintanence man at work needed to borrow a light, his broke and he was a mile from his truck and the other guy told him I always carry a torch, He asked if he could borrow my light for a spell and I said sure then proceded to ask him if he needed throw or spill or runtime, then he got a funny look on his face and said, How many lights do you have, at the time I had two in my pockets and 2 more in my coat plus the several in my desk, He made a strange face and said never mind I'll just go out to my truck, some people just don't understand


----------



## bexteck (Jan 12, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> And, the quote of the day was...
> "...This is the 21st century! Why do you have three flashlights in your bag? We have lights _built into the house!"
> _She...really does think like this.




Next time you are at the house at night, sneak over to the circuit breaker box and throw the main breaker. Then find your mother in law and ask her what she is planning to do now that the lights built into the house are not working. See how long it is before she asks to borrow one of your lights. Make sure you get her to retract the terrible statement she made about you carrying three lights in your bag before you give her one to use. Then flip the breaker back on at the next good oportunity.

Don't leave the power off for too long, especially if it would cause signifigant problems, like making someone late to work/meeting with friends, etc.

Sometimes you just have to take the direct approach to make people see your point. Personally I just mention a few other hobbies to my parents that would cost me as much or more as the flashaholism, and have no useful purpose (stamps, coins, action figures etc.)

If you do actually decide to do this, please post the results. I am sure there are many people who would like to hear what happens.

-Blake


----------



## LowWorm (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry, kind of long story:

Went up into a local canyon with my two sisters and their husbands and kids (total: 6 adults, 5 children) in the early evening last September. We were going on just a little hot chocolate hike to see the leaves. By the time we get to this particular water fall we wanted to see and sat down to drink our drinks to get a little warm, it was already dark. We still had to go back down the trail with 5 small kids in tow. I was the only to think about bringing a flashlight (actually, I had equipped everyone going down with at least a light or a marker). 

My 4-year-old niece had the best comment upon reaching our cars in the parking lot: "Can I have all these lights? I like them." 

No one else really said anything, except for Mr. LowWorm when we were finally in the car. "Wow, those came in handy!"


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 12, 2006)

chmsam said:


> 3). As we walk into a movie theater, my wife has been telling me I am insane for even looking at a flashlight that costs over $100 a few days before, that any light over $10 is too expensive, and says it can be better used on other things (wanna guess for what and for whom?)


Umm, clothing, shoes, purses and jewelry for her that cost several hundreds or thousands of dollars? :thinking:



chmsam said:


> 4). Friends and co-workers tell me I'm crazy for spending that much on lights or for carrying more than one... right up until the power goes out in the store... "Can I borrow one of your lights?


I would tell them *"ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!* I can only loan my lights to people that can appreciate them. Go light a candle, beeatch!" :thumbsdow


----------



## tsask (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder how many lives are saved by "friendly flashaholics" each year during emergencies? I was once asked by a cop" why did I have red rear deck/brake lights on my vehicle?" there is no comprehending such sheer ignorance.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Jan 12, 2006)

I am sorry... but this has to be said....

if you think owning flashlights is bad.... try owning FIREARMS, more specifically an AR15, or an H&K or anything BLACK for that matter.

I own BOTH... i don't talk to anyone about them.... ever.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 12, 2006)

tsask said:


> I wonder how many lives are saved by "friendly flashaholics" each year during emergencies? I was once asked by a cop" why did I have red rear deck/brake lights on my vehicle?" there is no comprehending such sheer ignorance.


 
Which country do you live in? Shouldn't a cop know that? Sheer ignorance is the word. A seven year old would probably know that or figure it out...


----------



## firefly99 (Jan 12, 2006)

Comment from a friend :
"Why do you need another light, when you already had a dozen of those Surefires ?(actually eleven) Would appreciate if you deposit the spare cash in my pocket instead of getting a SF"


----------



## zespectre (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been really enjoying this thread and tonight I've got another one to add...
I work in NW DC and there is a lot of construction happening in the area around my building. As a result several street lights have been temporarily cut off or even removed (or run over by heavy equipment  ). This means that the back side of a nearby hotel is very dark.

So I'm walking from work to a metro-station to go home and I see this well dressed japanese-tourist type family clustered around their rental car. Come to find out, dad had dropped the keys and it was dark enough that they couldn't find 'em. 

I whip out my EDC60B and we quickly locate the keys about 1/2 way under the car. There is great rejoicing 'cause they were going to miss a performance at the Kennedy center if they didn't get going soon.

The odd comment... "Oh let me thank you very, very much!" as he tried to hand me $5. 

Now THAT has never happened before!


----------



## KevinL (Jan 12, 2006)

Remember the Flashaholic's Curse to the Unbelievers: 

"May you be stuck in a toilet with your pants down, no TP in the holder during a blackout"

(the TP is just to rub it in and make it all the more uncomfortable). 

They will then See the Light.

The strange thing is that it does happen. The guy I'm now converting to flashaholism was hit not once, but THRICE (though he did have TP).


----------



## leukos (Jan 12, 2006)

KevinL said:


> Remember the Flashaholic's Curse to the Unbelievers:
> 
> "May you be stuck in a toilet with your pants down, no TP in the holder during a blackout"
> 
> ...


 
That's a good reminder to wash a light after buying it off B/S/T! :toilet: :green:


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 12, 2006)

I had somebody come up to me in the street one night whilst walking
the dog, they said why do you need to carry such a big torch for, I said to them
Look it is very dark and I carry it to protect my dog and myself from people just
like you.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 12, 2006)

Haha. That's good one. :laughing:


----------



## Glass (Jan 12, 2006)

Last week my mom asked me why anyone would collect flashlights. Before I could answer, my darling wife responded with, "The same reason you collect teapots..." as she pointed to my moms several dozen different friggin' teapots.

I was going to answer with, "Because when you need one, nothing else will do."

Still, my wife had the better comeback. My wife knew I was the way I am before she married me and is the first one to come to my defense when somebody says something about my various obsessions (lights, weapons, etc.).

Patrick


----------



## Planterz (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know, man. There was this one time, during an ice storm, when the power went out, it was -10 below outside, pitch dark inside, and I _really_ wanted a cup of tea. You never know when you need one, and it's better to have and not need than need and not have.




What gets me about weird comments about my hobbies is that _everybody_ has a hobby that's as much a money pit as mine. Like a $4000 car stereo (in a $2000 car). I could be standing there in my $5 white T-shirt and $15 shorts with $500 worth of lights and knives, and they're standing there in $150 Nikes, Tommy Hilfinger jeans, and a $25 Old Navy t-shirt, questioning me on "wasting" _my_ money.

And if they're not spending money on their own hobbies, it's because they're broke from all the drugs/booze/partying they do. Different strokes for different folks, but at least my hobbies are useful.


----------



## stuartyr (Jan 12, 2006)

Good thread! 

Here's a cut'n'paste of a similar post I made on BritishBlades about a year ago...

http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7632&highlight=plumber


We have just got a new bathroom suite for the upstairs bathroom, Sherri's brother-in-law is a tiler, my mates dad is a plumber and I am quite handy, so we will be doing it between us over the next week or so.

Anyway, the plumber came today to disconnect all his stuff so I could rip the old bog out. He asked me to go into the loft and turn off the water from the storage tank, so I stood on a chair and pulled myself up through the hatch and fired up my E2E and looked for the stop-**** which wasnt there, so I had to go and get him ladders so he could investigate for himself.

As he went to climb into the loft he asked "Did I just see you with a torch?" I turned the E2E on and gave it to him, and his eyes nearly popped out his head with amazment as he shone it about the place. I went and got on with other things and about 20 mins later was looking for the isolation switch for the electric shower in the back cupboard, so I needed my torch back. When I went up to get my torch, I noticed with amusement that it was clipped to the top pocket of his overalls. "Nice torch" he commented, where did you get it? Errm, America. Oh right, how much are they? Errrm about sixty quid 
WHAAAAT, SIXTY QUID FOR A DAFT TORCH! I tried pointing out that 30 seconds ago it had been the coolest torch he had ever seen, but there was no consoling him. It was as if the little surefire had suddenly become red hot and he couldnt give it back to me quick enough As I went down the stairs, I half considered showing him my M6 or M3T, but I didnt want to give him a heart attack .

I dont really know what the point of posting this was, or what the moral of the story is, but it seems that the general public isnt prepared for the price we will pay for our toys 

Anybody else had any similar experiences?


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah nice wife glass! :wave: 

I guess maybe boys have their toys, as boys _will_ be boys, and like the way girls spend _frequently_ on make up, clothes and other stuff, boys spend *occasionally* on boy's toys like guns, lights, knives; but they have thought it through for a very, very long time before buying.

So that in a way justifies our spending.


----------



## NextLight (Jan 12, 2006)

One of my favorites comes from a young woman at a cocktail party, to whom I offerred a business card. She asked me what "consulting" I had been doing lately. I replied: "I have been doing research into ULTRA-BRIGHT lights for law enforcement and military applications." I hand her the only light on me, a KL4 on an FB1 body, with a single unprotected Li-Ion cell.

She gives it a quick look, finds the switch, turns it on, says "Wow!" then quickly turns the light around and looks directly into the main beam.

Her: "Oh...Ow!...Why'd you let me do that?"

Meanwhile, I am thinking, "I want to show you my big one..."


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 12, 2006)

GrooveRite said:


> I get abused by my good friends about my new hobby (LED torches) and ALWAYS (cant stress that enough) about how much i've spent on a flashlight. I always tell them, "Hey, when the lights go out and you find yourself engulfed in darkness, you will will either thank the heavens that i'm around or find youself wishing i was around!!"


Look, I'm on your side, but to be fair, your response explains why it makes good sense to carry one or more flashlights--not why those flashlights must be expensive.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 12, 2006)

stuartyr said:


> ...the general public isnt prepared for the price we will pay for our toys.


Yes, the rule of thumb seems to be this:

If we're talking about MY hobby, the "best" models can legitimately cost 10 or even 100 times the price of a cheap model.

If we're talking about someone ELSE's hobby, there's no reason any sane person would pay more than three times the price of a cheap model.

I bristle when women remark, "OK, so that's your hobby, the way my husband spends on his gold clubs." Excuse me, but my "hobby" can save lives.


----------



## jclarksnakes (Jan 12, 2006)

The one I hear almost every time I show a bright flashlight to people is....

"Is that a Maglight?"


----------



## Navck (Jan 12, 2006)

"I'll trade you a pokemon card and a dollar for that piece of junk light." - Girl saying that as I was playing with my HDS U60XR (MSRP of 245 dollars)

"MY M*G LITE IS BRIGHTER THAN THAT." - Kid who said he'd bring it in today, never brought it in. I kept pestering him across english (Sits really close) about "Oh, you dropped out of the bet."

"Well my BOOK is indestructable! My PENCIL is indestructable." - Me after dropping my light over 10 times at 1-1.5 yard heights. "Do that with a 6D mag and I'll be impressed, even more impressed if the anaodizing does not come off."

"So my iPod can do it too!" - A kid saying that after I convinced him I can scratch paint and such off without damaging my HA3.

"240 dollars? You're a big fat liar, that must be only 1 dollar since its not M*G." - Ignorant kid, English class.

I usually notice the most ignorant people in the school are either in my 2nd period (English), sometimes 1st period (Math, might be waking up), and sometimes my 5th period class (Science. Sometimes. Theres this annoying girl, shes also in my math class. Keeps saying "Oh thats stupid." and proceeds to brag about her purse being 5000 dollars and her more useless items in it being expensive.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 12, 2006)

Navck said:


> "240 dollars? You're a big fat liar, that must be only 1 dollar since its not M*G." - Ignorant kid, English class.


I let Google settle disputes like this one. Reply, "Tell you what. Google my flashlight. If you find anyone anywhere selling it for less than $50, I'll pay you $100. If you don't, you pay me $100. Deal?" That'll shut him up. If he's so stupid that he accepts your deal, be sure to get the agreement in writing and witnessed...or recorded as a digicam movie.


----------



## Navck (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I let Google settle disputes like this one. Reply, "Tell you what. Google my flashlight. If you find anyone anywhere selling it for less than $50, I'll pay you $100. If you don't, you pay me $100. Deal?" That'll shut him up. If he's so stupid that he accepts your deal, be sure to get the agreement in writing and witnessed...or recorded as a digicam movie.


 
Same kid who will type "EDC SUCK 60 XTRA SUCK" into google. Or get out of it. "Oh I was kidding on my bet. 100% kidding, you're a sucker. Haha!"

Get idea? And if he got to the HDS page, he'll try to get out of it by saying "Well thats the one you have" and point at the B42. Best not to fight with them and just have him bring a mag in and keep dropping it untill the bulb blows.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I get it all the time at work. My wife gets on me about my tactical nylon fetish. I have about 6 Maxpedition bags, and a CountyComm BOB.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 12, 2006)

This really isn't a flashlight issue.

Most people are ignorant of what things cost.

Take my lawnmower for example. The windshield replacement guy came out to put a windshield in my truck. He comment on the mower, which was parked in the garage at that time.

He liked it, and thought it was cool and awesome. I knew he was doing well with his business and suggested he buy one since he had complained about how long hiw yard took to cut.

He said that he didn't feel like spending $4k on a mower. At that point, I said that it was more like $10-11k.

I was halfway impressed that he got to 4 though.


----------



## Navck (Jan 12, 2006)

The thing is, M*G has brainwashed lots of people with the truck-run-over-light commerical. That and its "always good to insult the strange kid who is good in computers and flashlights"

PS, the RiverRocks are still full on the shelves on target. M*G is selling fast for some reason...


----------



## GrooveRite (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Look, I'm on your side, but to be fair, your response explains why it makes good sense to carry one or more flashlights--not why those flashlights must be expensive.


 
Fair enough Paul, lol.....but what you need to also understand is that there really isnt any explaining to do to my friends in regards to expense on my lights because their expenses on their weekend drug/booze/partying makes them look ridiculously pathetic next to my expenses on lights..... .....who is really pathetic ya know, lol, they dare not go there with me :laughing:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 12, 2006)

Try telling your friends and loved ones your hobby is listening to Police Scanners and Collecting Flashlights!!!

The general public frowns on scanning mostly, Scannerist= Lawbreaker Criminal. Thats what most think. 

I could not care less what anyone thinks about my lights and scanners.

When the power goes out, I turn on my flashlights/lanterns, listening to the electric company trying to fugure out the problem on my handhed scanners. :laughing: 

While everyone else is saying, when is the power coming back on??? I know that as soon as three 300 Amp fuses are delivered accross town, then installed, the lights will be back on. Its freakin hilarious knowing exactly is going on via scanning.

Both hobbies are rewarding.


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I let Google settle disputes like this one. Reply, "Tell you what. Google my flashlight. If you find anyone anywhere selling it for less than $50, I'll pay you $100. If you don't, you pay me $100. Deal?" That'll shut him up.


I find that the ignorant people that insist on arguing even when they are wrong will also come up with *LAME EXCUSES *to avoid putting their money where their mouth is.
I argued with a co-worker from my last job about something, and he was relentless with his (incorrect) arguments. So, I tried to kill the argument by bringing money into the picture, and he weaseled out of it by saying "I don't gamble". :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow


----------



## LowBat (Jan 12, 2006)

The so caller "lower class" do tend to carry pocket knifes, but you'd have a hard time finding the aforementioned persons also sporting any illumination devices other then a cigarette lighter.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jan 12, 2006)

The most interesting comments come from INsane peole. 

The most interesting comment I ever heard was from an INsane person who - upon seeing my Arc LS - said: "I carry an Arc LS AND a Surefire M2..." :hahaha:


----------



## GrnXnham (Jan 12, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> I became a flashaholic, at first out of spite towards a comment from a white-collar step relative from a rich background, how carrying a flashlight and pocketknife was a sign of the lower class. I should be carrying a briefcase!



I always wondered if I was a "low-class" individual.

Now I KNOW that I am!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 12, 2006)

SuperNinja said:


> I find that the ignorant people that insist on arguing even when they are wrong will also come up with *LAME EXCUSES *to avoid putting their money where their mouth is.
> I argued with a co-worker from my last job about something, and he was relentless with his (incorrect) arguments. So, I tried to kill the argument by bringing money into the picture, and he weaseled out of it by saying "I don't gamble". :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow


Point well taken. As Hobbes observed in the 17th century, "When Reason is against a man, a man will be against Reason."

I would reply to your friend, "How about, 'If you're right, I'll pay you $50; If I'm right, you'll pay $50 to the charity of my choice?" Or make the terms of the best involve a commodity other than money or anything material.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 12, 2006)

I was just going to suggest that he needs new friends


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 12, 2006)

Oddly enough, that was exactly what triggered one of the few comments that I have ever experienced about a flashlight. It was probably about 10 years ago, and I really found it kind of an odd question considering that the source was a frequent business traveller, but he asked "What are you doing with a flashlight in your briefcase" (it was a Minimag). I just looked at the guy and said "You're a frequent business traveller, how many times have you gotten into a strange rental card after a late arrival at some unknown airport?" I think he started to leave a small flashlight in his briefcase as well. 



AlexSchira said:


> At some time, we've all been commented on by Unenlightened individuals. I became a flashaholic, at first out of spite towards a comment from a white-collar step relative from a rich background, how carrying a flashlight and pocketknife was a sign of the lower class. I should be carrying a briefcase!


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 12, 2006)

The 'low class' comment is simply a sign of ignorance, apparently she considers being able to use your hands as a sign of not being able to lift or fix things with credit card numbers. I meant no offense, though I did take quite a bit when she said this. Many times, in the presence of CEOs and other types, I've used my light or knife to save some one a lot of trouble, and have been complimented for carrying them. Heck, some guy dressed up like Uncle Pennybags, monacle and everything, once asked if they made silver plated or colored Leathermans after he saw me use mine to fix a table leg at a banquet.
Then, there's this woman. Small correction, she's my step-mother, not mother in law, though that's what this relationship is turning into. I'm amazed how many responses this has gotten, quite a few good lines here!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 12, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> I became a flashaholic, at first out of spite towards a comment from a white-collar step relative from a rich background, how carrying a flashlight and pocketknife was a sign of the lower class. I should be carrying a briefcase!



Naw, it's much easier to smack him with a flashlight :devil:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 12, 2006)

Best comment was from a guy at work I've been trying to convert since the ground is a bit shaky over here. I'd show him a light, even gave him a couple but he never carries them. I asked why he didn't and he said "I don't need to carry a light, I just have to make sure I'm next to you when the SHTF." 

-LT


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jan 13, 2006)

Really the only commet that I have gotten was when I was getting my keys checked.
The guy at the counter noticed my peak AAA 3LED ultra
Guy at counter: Is that like a maglight solitare or something?
Me: Sort of, except a lot better and brighter. (I give it to him and let him play with it)
Guy: Cool, so how much does it cost?
Me: uhh, around 40 bucks
Guy: Wow thats a lot!!
Me: not really. (and walk away)

I think the best thing to do if you are helping someone and they ask you about the light, is to just turn the light off and if you are really feeling mean walk away. It will let them know what a light is for, and if they don't want to appreciate it, don't let them have it.


----------



## nc987 (Jan 13, 2006)

> You're single, aren't you?"A college junior, female, after watching me pull three LED lights out of my jacket to help her and her friends look for something in a yard.



LOL, this one had me rolling as I had the same comment from a college female friend of mine, women can never understand.


----------



## bexteck (Jan 13, 2006)

We have flashlights, they have shoes. No offense to the female CPF'ers out there, to the few of you there are; you rock!!!


----------



## Navck (Jan 13, 2006)

Fresh new comments from my math class
"Is your gender flashlights" Kid after pestering me nonstop about "how many hours do you spend with that thing"

"If there was an earthquake, I'd call 911 you idiot." I tried explaining cellphone towers aren't invicible to this kid.

"You suck, iPods and cellphones own you and your mother." Other kid who couldn't come up with an argument

"Well my handbag is better than your life. You suck" Same person who said "iPods + cellphones" comment

Oh yea, these comments made my friday a bit worse... I'll add some more soon as I get not as mad at these people...

The thing is, the people who were saying this to me had an average grade of D+ and IQs of room temperature


----------



## parnass (Jan 13, 2006)

Navck said:


> ..
> The thing is, the people who were saying this to me had an average grade of D+ and IQs of room temperature



Dim bulbs


----------



## stuartyr (Jan 13, 2006)

jclarksnakes said:


> The one I hear almost every time I show a bright flashlight to people is....
> 
> "Is that a Maglight?"




If I've been asked that once, I've been asked it a hundred times!


----------



## Navck (Jan 13, 2006)

stuartyr said:


> If I've been asked that once, I've been asked it a hundred times!


 
"Is that a LOSERLIGHT. My dads M*G is longer and big as my *Censor*" Other kid (Not the ones mentioned above)
You guys have it lucky that you don't have to hate the people you have to be around with... Daily.


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 13, 2006)

Nav, you seriously just need to _completely_ ignore these kind of people. You're gonna end up with ulcers and grey hair by the time you're 25. Things are going to change 100% when you get out of school. The same people that I used to hate and think were TOTAL PR!CKS, are people I hang out with nowadays. It's just different when you graduate, you don't get people dumping on you for no reason and teasing you, there's not the anxiety of bullies and wedgies (now you get rent and bills to worry about), it's like a fresh start. I don't think I've changed a whole lot, but I know others who are just not the same people they were, for whatever reasons. I can think of specific guys in middle and highschool who used to tease people and give kids all sorts of grief for no real reason. I welcomed the idea of them being injured or worse, and I felt they deserved it. And one of the guys I'm talking about here, I hung out and watched football with Sunday. The other guy there, who was an *** in highschool, had just got done changing my oil in his driveway for free and we were chilling out watching the 1pm and 4pm games.
My enemies are my friends now. It's so hard to explain, but it's just how it works!
Can anyone else back me up and give some examples on this? 
Seriously dude, when people like that see you react, it's like a game for them. They'll push and mess with you more and more, just to see what you'll do about it. If you stop reacting, they'll have no reward for their effort, and forget about you.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 13, 2006)

With regards to the comments about flashlights and women.

We had a power outage in the building about a week and a half ago at about 5:30. I was quite impressed to the number of female non-technical office workers who did in fact have some sort of LED flashlight on their keychains and were able to evacuate the building without assistance. Unfortunately that wasn't necessarily the case with some of the male employees.


----------



## yellow (Jan 13, 2006)

*maglite*

"is this a Magic light?" ... heared this a hundred times. 
Crazy the general public
a) seems to never have seen one, else they would know better
b) consider even them expensive, or else they would know better,
c) dont really know the name 
and make fun of anyone bringing a light (even junk ones), but have none on them, even on occasions, where the chance to need one are 100 %.


----------



## carrot (Jan 13, 2006)

him: "Why do you carry a flashlight?"
Then I hand them my Surefire.
him: "Ow, my eyes!... My dad's Mag is better. "
me: "No... the Surefire beam is clearly superior and brighter."
him: "My dad's 6D Mag throws light across the lake!"
me: "Does it fit in your pocket?"


----------



## greenLED (Jan 13, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> Can anyone else back me up and give some examples on this?
> Seriously dude, when people like that see you react, it's like a game for them. They'll push and mess with you more and more, just to see what you'll do about it. If you stop reacting, they'll have no reward for their effort, and forget about you.




Ditto (again ).


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jan 13, 2006)

Oddest comment about my lights.....

Well, I can't be sure it was directed at me, but...

I'm in the Royal Air Force, over here in Britain, and my squadron recently took part in a NATO evaluation of our capability to establish and operate a deployed 'austere' base (although it was in Cornwall, not far from a surf beach).

Now, shortly before we deployed, we were all issued, amongst other things, with a green right-angle torch (2D cell, crap bulb, a few coloured filters). I said thank you, then threw it under the bed when I got home.

At the start of the excercise, we walked to work along a grassy path, which quickly became a swampy path (England in October, it rains..) I had my SF bag with me, and I took to using my M4 to navigate to and from work (and any other excuse I could find, like "Look! low cloud !" etc).

Anyhow, a notice was posted "Torches are not to be used beyond this point" at the accommodation exit checkpoint. I more or less ignored this as;

1: Torch is a burning branch, not a space age aluminium lighting tool.

2: It was dark and shitty out there, and I'm in the military for Chr**ts sake, and if I can't play with my lights on a NATO excercise, then I'm not playing, full stop !

Oh yeah, final note, one guy lost his cell phone down the portable toilet (for some reason, these had no lights either). But the point is this- Lanyards are a GOOD idea. So are Krill lights. And bringing your own toilet paper. 


Have a good one, has anyone seen the film ' JARHEAD'? It's just out over here, I remember seeing the book when it came out a few years ago.

Nigel.


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 13, 2006)

Navck said:


> "Is that a LOSERLIGHT. My dads M*G is longer and big as my *Censor*" Other kid (Not the ones mentioned above)


Bring a Mag, and do this to him:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 13, 2006)

Bring a M*g85 (3D) and BLIND him with it!

And dude, if your "Censor" is that... what in the HE77 are you doing here?


----------



## mahoney (Jan 13, 2006)

Navck said:


> The thing is, the people who were saying this to me had an average grade of D+ and IQs of room temperature



So why do you care what they think? I know peer presure is a *****, but there's an old saying "Never argue with an idiot, he'll just drag you down to his level and beat you with experience".

I haven't had many odd comments about my lights, most people in my line of work (technical theater) carry a light of some sort. But I do have a co-worker who would laugh every time I'd come over to her office to borrow the light meter to test my latest mod.


----------



## Navck (Jan 13, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Bring a M*g85 (3D) and BLIND him with it!
> 
> And dude, if your "Censor" is that... what in the HE77 are you doing here?



Censor is the "part of reproduction" of a male. I'm in a highschool.
Oh yes, one of the kids went on a bet about bringing his daddys 4D M*G in. But never brought it, declared himself a winner (And by the contract he DID sign. Whoever doesn't bring their light in is the autoloser. I had mine with me all day all week... The kid kept saying that it didn't fit in his backpack/blabla excuses)
Bet = "Lets drop our lights, first one that breaks is the loser"
Starts at 1 yard drops, ends at 2 yard high drops.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 13, 2006)

Navck ... let go. Don't engage combat. It will hurt you and you will never see anything positive emerge from it. Why fight a battle where you can only loose and, in addition to that, serve as the idiot and punching ball for others?
After all, you like your lights, you have a nice hobby, you have us here, so why care for those who only hurt you?
Let go.
bernie


----------



## carrot (Jan 13, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Navck ... let go. Don't engage combat. It will hurt you and you will never see anything positive emerge from it. Why fight a battle where you can only loose and, in addition to that, serve as the idiot and punching ball for others?
> After all, you like your lights, you have a nice hobby, you have us here, so why care for those who only hurt you?
> Let go.
> bernie



I agree. Don't make a big deal about it, and they'll leave you alone. People ask me why I carry a flashlight, and for people I'm not particularly friendly with, I just shrug. If they continued harrassing me, and won't stop when I tell them to, they'd end up on the floor.

If you are not well-liked in your school, unless you are intimidating, it is best to keep a low profile. It'll keep you out of trouble. If they're dumb, ignore them -- stupid people are not worth your time.


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 13, 2006)

carrot said:


> I agree. Don't make a big deal about it, and they'll leave you alone. People ask me why I carry a flashlight, and for people I'm not particularly friendly with, I just shrug.
> If you are not well-liked in your school, unless you are intimidating, it is best to keep a low profile. It'll keep you out of trouble. If they're dumb, ignore them -- stupid people are not worth your time.


Agreed. I kept to myself for the most part, and never had anyone do something more than "making guitar noises" at me. Also, how about just not bringing, or alteast not advertising, the fact that you have a light or lights on you? With models like Surefire, or even the Q3, they could be considered weapons with the crenulated bezels, and if someone wanted to _really _get you in trouble, they could tell an administrator that you were threatening them with a big metal flashlight, you have spiky metal stick in your bookbag, you were shining it in their face, etc. Then you'd lose your light(s). I wouldnd't take anything to school with me that was worth more than $10, or that I couldn't replace.


----------



## atm (Jan 13, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> Seriously dude, when people like that see you react, it's like a game for them. They'll push and mess with you more and more, just to see what you'll do about it. If you stop reacting, they'll have no reward for their effort, and forget about you.


 
So true! Ignore 'em Nav, nothing will give them less satisfaction. When you don't let them get to you they have no 'power' over you.






Andrew


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 13, 2006)

And don't forget:
In order to be affected by an insult you'd need to have at least a little respect for the source. 
Otherwise ... ignore the baits and teasings ... it's just hot air.
 :devil:
bernie


----------



## Sleestak (Jan 14, 2006)

Several odd/stupid questions:

"Is that legal to own?" In regard to a black flashlight. I guess it looked like an assault flashlight or kuboton(sp) to them. I answered, "I'm sure the guy I beat with it the other day was wondering the same thing."

"What's the point of carrying a flashlight during the day?" (forgetting, I suppose, that carrying a flashlight during the day means that one will have a flashlight available to him during the nighttime, as opposed to said light being at home and in the closet when I'm broken down on the side of the road)

My comeback was, "To confuse stupid people."


A catcall made while I was surveying hurricane damage an hour after one of the hurricanes that hit last year had passed over: "What good's a flashlight now?" Said by some anonymous passerby, one of a group of four, out sightseeing at 2 am.

My answer: "It keeps me from running into retards." Guy tried to comeback with a familiar cut, but I shot him down a second time and he just shut up and kept walking.


Finally, "Do you have a '*fallic* thing?' " (meaning, of course, that my interest in flashlights in reality had something to do, in a cheap-*** psychobabble way, with an interest in the skin pony.)

My answer, "I'm a man, of course I have a fallic thing." When I said this, I pointed to my crotch. When she looked down, I pounced.

Me: "Oh my God, I can't believe you just looked."

Her: "I didn't *look*!"

Me: "Yes you did. You were crotch gazing."

Her: "I was not--"

Me: "Good Lord, you stared right at my johnny."

Her: "I did not stare at anything."

Me: "...I think you need a flashlight..."

---

Don't get me wrong. Most of these episodes were good natured kidding with people I have at least a passing familiarity with. The hurricane punk was a different story, but he was just some punkazz trying to be cool, and I made him a fool. 

In general, most folks understand very quickly. All I have to ask them is, "Do you wear seatbelts?" Most of them understand immediately what I am driving at. I've also answered questions of why I carry with answers like "It's good insurance," or "a smart man is always prepared," or "better to have one and not need it..."

Also, in general, most folks - well, most men, anyway - start getting interested in them once you start discussing the nuances.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 14, 2006)

Sleestak said:


> Several odd/stupid questions:
> 
> "What's the point of carrying a flashlight during the day?" (forgetting, I suppose, that carrying a flashlight during the day means that one will have a flashlight available to him during the nighttime, as opposed to said light being at home and in the closet when I'm broken down on the side of the road)


Reminds me of a neighbor who saw me buying a bunch of green bananas and remarked, "Oh, so you like them green." No, I want to make sure I'll have bananas that are nice and yellow (ripe) in a few days.


----------



## Navck (Jan 14, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Navck ... let go. Don't engage combat. It will hurt you and you will never see anything positive emerge from it. Why fight a battle where you can only loose and, in addition to that, serve as the idiot and punching ball for others?
> After all, you like your lights, you have a nice hobby, you have us here, so why care for those who only hurt you?
> Let go.
> bernie



Problem - They are making fun of what I look like, lights is one, and such. I try to avoid conflicts, but when they bring me into one, I'll try to fight back.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 14, 2006)

Sleestak said:


> In general, most folks understand very quickly. All I have to ask them is, "Do you wear seatbelts?"



That's a perfect answer. It speaks to the need for emergency preparedness on a level that everyone can relate to.

Except for the dopes who don't believe in seat belts, of course.


----------



## hquan (Jan 14, 2006)

Sleestak - you're quick on your feet. The phallic story is hilarious! 

Navck -
I take it that there's no way to simply avoid these people - that would be the simplest solution. Even if you're in the same room, you can still keep a distance and hang out with other people. I used to work at a place where I didn't care to associate with many of the other employees - so I always took my lunch in the car. It wasn't that they weren't nice - I just didn't care for the kind of conversations they had at lunch time.

You're in a tough spot. The other posters are correct - you're providing enterntainment for them - and as long as you react, you're providing fuel for it to continue. Try to react in a different manner. I know that this will be hard - but try to "kill them with kindness". For example, if someone calls you a name - smile, then tell that person that you hope that they'll do well on the next test - and if you're good in that area, offer to help. And say it nicely and mean it - your posture and tone of voice conveys more meaning than the words that you actually say. Responding in anger or retaliation will only make it worse. If you must respond, doing so in love and kindness is the only way to make it stop. This will take time - but it will work. This may not make sense to you, but it will work.


----------



## Tech a Billy (Jan 14, 2006)

OK, I was leaving work one day and got in the elevator with a woman who was the company's Risk Manager. I had my keys in hand and was playing with my old Arc AAA as I often do and it turned on briefly, just for an instant.

Although the light didn't shine directly at her she turned and snapped at me. "Is that a lazer?" she asked. I said "no, it's a flashlight". "Because lazers are bad for your eyes ya know" she said. I was dumbfounded. I just said "it's not a lazer". She then smirked at me with looks that could kill, shook her head and began rubbing her eyes as if they were irritated. At that point i wanted to blast her with my L4 right in the kisser.

I mean an ARC AAA, come on...Oh, I see that this was supposed to be about "sane" people...never mind.


----------



## carrot (Jan 14, 2006)

Tech a Billy said:


> OK, I was leaving work one day and got in the elevator with a woman who was the company's Risk Manager. I had my keys in hand and was playing with my old Arc AAA as I often do and it turned on briefly, just for an instant.
> 
> Although the light didn't shine directly at her she turned and snapped at me. "Is that a lazer?" she asked. I said "no, it's a flashlight". "Because lazers are bad for your eyes ya know" she said. I was dumbfounded. I just said "it's not a lazer". She then smirked at me with looks that could kill, shook her head and began rubbing her eyes as if they were irritated. At that point i wanted to blast her with my L4 right in the kisser.
> 
> I mean an ARC AAA, come on...Oh, I see that this was supposed to be about "sane" people...never mind.



Now _that_ is funny. People used to ask me if my Photon I was a laser. It's just amazing how dumb people are.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 14, 2006)

Navck ... you have a tough situation at hand, sorry to hear.
As you have already discovered that fighting back makes things actually worse ... try a different approach.
"Low profile" or "Be nice even if they aren't" are possible tactics here, but both will only work in the long run and won't change your messed-up situation tomorrw. Worth a try though IMHO unless you got any other options or plans.

Difficult to judge the situation here as we only know your side of the story ... there might also be reasons lying within your behaviour that evoke such responses?

bernie


----------



## Kershaw (Jan 14, 2006)

Comment for my aunt after seeing a P91 beam vs a fenix beam.

Me-"That 9p is incredibly bright"
Aunt-"The other flashlight is so much whiter"
Me-"That does not make it brighter"
Aunt-"What are you talking about its like one of those bright car headlights that blind you because of the white light"
Me-"What"?
Aunt-"Yeah those white lights are dangerous to your eyes"


----------



## russtang (Jan 14, 2006)

The comment I here most is about the cost. "you paid that much for a flashlight"

or "you can get a m%g light for $15.00"

They love the feel and quality and the great beam of light but the cost just blows them away.


----------



## carrot (Jan 14, 2006)

russtang said:


> The comment I here most is about the cost. "you paid that much for a flashlight"
> 
> or "you can get a m%g light for $15.00"
> 
> They love the feel and quality and the great beam of light but the cost just blows them away.



The problem is, most people view Maglites as "acceptable" quality. Sure, the construction is pretty good, but the light output itself... These days I find very few people prepared to pay for quality.


----------



## NFW (Jan 14, 2006)

_I try to avoid conflicts, but when they bring me into one, I'll try to fight back._

The only person who can bring you into a verbal conflict is you. Words can be ignored all day long. Stay focused on whatever you were doing (or thinking about, whatever) before they arrived. As others have mentioned, you cannot gain anything by responding - it will only cause them to continue harassing you.

If they escalate to physical conflict, that changes everything, but as long as it's verbal it can (and really must) just be ignored.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 14, 2006)

The only comment I've heard directly from somebody is:

"*What's with all the {censored}ing flashlights?!?
Do you have some kind of a website about them or something?!?*"

My answer to them was "Yes, I do have a website about them, with at least 80,000,000 visitors".


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jan 15, 2006)

Navck said:


> Problem - They are making fun of what I look like, lights is one, and such. I try to avoid conflicts, but when they bring me into one, I'll try to fight back.



The problem is that thats what they want you to do. They get a kick out of it.

One of the things I learned from having 3 younger brothers is that when they do annoying things on purpose, they do it to bug you. Once you ignore it, they lose interest because it is not fun for them anymore and go do something else.

My advice, is when they say something, just smile and nod, it will bug them like none other, and they will quickly lose interest.

I wasnt very vocal in high school, so most people left me alone. If someone said something that I didn't agree with, I would just ignore it. Or maybe it was because I was 6'4", 220 lbs with very broad shoulders.:shrug:

They thing that you need to ask yourself is, "why should I care what they think about me?" If it is a kid that you think you could be friends with, you should care, but if it is some punk kid, you just need to tell yourself that it doesnt matter what they think.

If you have ever seen the third back to the future, at the very end when marty pretends to race the punk guy.
*Marty McFly*: [_slipping out of his reverie_] He's an asshole! I don't care what Tannen thinks, and I don't care what anybody else thinks either! 

If you have that mentality, life will be much better.


----------



## NextLight (Jan 15, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> ... I do have a website about them, with at least 80,000,000 visitors".



Now THAT'S what I call braggin' rights...


----------



## rwolff (Jan 15, 2006)

Navck said:


> "Is that a LOSERLIGHT. My dads M*G is longer and big as my *Censor*"



The proper comeback to that would be "I was under the impression that the Solitaire was shorter than this Surefire", and see how long it takes the idiot to realize he's been insulted. :nana:


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 15, 2006)

> Except for the dopes who don't believe in seat belts, of course.









Well call me dopey then because I have been in more wrecks that would have cost me my life if I had been wearing one then the other way around. A seatbelt won't make me drive any safer, or keep me from getting hit by some other vehicle. This statement could have gone without being made.


----------



## sancho886 (Jan 15, 2006)

Bravo25 said:


> Well call me dopey then because I have been in more wrecks that would have cost me my life if I had been wearing one then the other way around. A seatbelt won't make me drive any safer, or keep me from getting hit by some other vehicle. This statement could have gone without being made.



Ok dopey!  j/k


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2006)

There will always be the occasional exception, but in general seat belts have kept many people from being ejected through the windshield.

BTW, many years ago I was in an accident where someone died from crashing into me after running a red light at high speed. As it was, I suffered a bonk on the head from the steering wheel, but if I hadn't been wearing my seat belt my brains would have wound up as a hood ornament.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 15, 2006)

... or smashed in the steering wheel. Which is a really ugly scene btw.

But to be honest ... I am all for people driving without seatbelts ... this will solve a lot of problems with the lack of organ donations (and we will get young and fresh organs like this), will make the roads less crowded and the world generally safer as Darwin will weed out those who don't get it.

There are exceptions to everything, of course.


As to comments about ligths ... I think the worst situation is when there are no more commetns about new aquisitions ... no arguments, onyl guilt about how much I spent again ... :green:

bernhard


----------



## carrot (Jan 15, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> But to be honest ... I am all for people driving without seatbelts ... this will solve a lot of problems with the lack of organ donations (and we will get young and fresh organs like this), will make the roads less crowded and the world generally safer as Darwin will weed out those who don't get it.


I totally agree with you on that. I made that case (actually a similar one) in my school's philosophy club and everybody looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jan 15, 2006)

I've pretty much given up telling people how much a light cost (latest purchase was a Surefire L1, not counting the couple of lights that are in the mail to me right now), and I bought it BECAUSE it is quite dim, on the lowest setting anyhow, with the option of a bit brighter if needed. I buy lights for specific purposes these days (just ordered an ARC AAA-P for wearing on a neck cord, and only for that purpose, replacing the JIL CR2 DD that I have been using for just that purpose). I have lights from SF L1 up to Thor 10MCP, and I use them all at times, but the smaller ones do seem to get more daily use.

I suppose it's a bit like my camera hobby, with digital the latest thing, I have just paid £550 GB for a film camera (Canon EOS-1V), but it is the best film camera that Canon have ever made, and the last model of film camera that I think they will ever make, and it will get used a lot, not just wrapped and left to gather dust on a shelf.

I like Surefire lights, I like their design philosophy and marketing. I recently got a 6P, and it's pleased me greatly, it's such a classic! I have an M3, which wouldn't look out of place in a Star Wars movie, with a light sabre blade emitting from the front, but sometimes, it's the simple "classics" that make us happy, like the ORB RAW, another recent buy of mine. The RAW isn't even water resistant, for G's sake! and if it wasn't for the 2 stage swithch, it would only run for 20 minutes, and it gets ferociously hot!! But, it's something of a classic, and very impressive to show friends.

:buddies:


----------



## pec50 (Jan 15, 2006)

During a post incident debriefing, the chief explained to a boot (newbie), with whom I had provided a light for traffic control, that I had a flashlight fetish and it was not unusual at all that I might provide lighting to anyone. Everyone had a good laugh ...


----------



## Aristo (Jan 16, 2006)

carrot said:


> him: "Why do you carry a flashlight?"
> Then I hand them my Surefire.
> him: "Ow, my eyes!... My dad's Mag is better. "
> me: "No... the Surefire beam is clearly superior and brighter."
> ...



this one cracks me up to no end lol :lolsign:
man my 4 d mag (ya sorry I own one, it's been my trusty car light for a long time, had one stolen out of my first car along with fuzzy dice, I mean damn who steals a dude's fuzzy dice? that's like taking his woman and then spitting in his french fries lol), my maglite is honestly more of a back up skull cracker if the kabuton is underkill lol, I have my trusty glock mount light that is brighter floods more and goes out as far as the 4d mag :huh:. ya I've had quite a few bulbs break, they need to work on stronger filament sure a truck can run over it but if a mouse drops it from ***** height the bulb is shot. For a long time when I pull out the ole blue X5 people are like huh? Never had any odd comments on lights, except recently from my family during some brown to black outs that were on and off when I passed some out, they were like wtf and where the f did you get all these? But they appreciated my readiness. My pembroke welsh corgi puppy hated having me attach my streamlight headlamp to him, but it was hilarious to see him trip out and flip out running around the yard with it on.


----------



## carrot (Jan 16, 2006)

Aristo said:


> stolen out of my first car along with fuzzy dice, I mean damn who steals a dude's fuzzy dice? that's like taking his woman and then spitting in his french fries lol)


Try these instead.
Full disclosure: *possibly NSFW. May not be safe for work! Or small children.*


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 16, 2006)

I think one of the funniest, most recent comments, comes from one of my mexican friends. She is a translator but still has a pretty strong spanish accent. I walked to her house one evening and I had my 6D M*glite with me. (Thats the only light I have that can double as a baseball bat. If those 3 crackhead punks try to assault me again they're in for a surprise! Ow my eyes... Ow my head!!!) She didn't see it as I came in cause I put it in the corner by the door as soon as I came in; but as I left, I pick it up and she said, (with her spanish accent), "That looks like a weapon and a light." I thought that was pretty funny..

Another funny one is a 14 year old guy I go to church with. I showed him my multicolor black and sllver 6D mag, cause he's been asking me alot of questions about my EDC SL strion and I thought he'd get a kick out of it. He grabbed it from my hands and rapped his arms around it and said "Oh my God, I want one!!" "I've never seen one of these before."

Same kid a few days later:

Kid: How much did you pay for that light? (my 28 LED AAA EDC)
Me: About $15 including shipping.
Kid: Do you wanna sell it?
Me: No. Not really. I like it, and I don't wanna order another one.
Kid: What if I give you $5 today and $15 next week?
Me: Why don't you just buy one from ebay?
Kid: I want one, but I don't wanna have to wait for the thing to be shipped. I want one right now!!!

I didn't wanna sell it to him right there cause I had my rechargebles in it. I might cut him a deal on it just to get a new convert... lol

Scott


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 16, 2006)

fire-stick said:


> Me: About $15 including shipping.


AXShop has them for $9.24 including shipping.
Black
Silver
Blue


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 16, 2006)

SuperNinja said:


> AXShop has them for $9.24 including shipping.
> Black
> Silver
> Blue



Hey thanks that's a pretty good price. Have you ever bought from the axshop.com? Are they reliable? What about the luxIII AA light that they have? It looks like a pretty good deal for less than $16..

Another comment I get alot is; "Where's the button?". This comes from people who think my strion in a mini maglite and try to turn it on by twisting the bezel.. 

scott


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 16, 2006)

fire-stick said:


> Have you ever bought from the axshop.com?


Yes, many times.



fire-stick said:


> Are they reliable?


Their shipping is slow, their packaging is minimal, but their prices are rock bottom.
A lot of people have complained about them, but I think most of the complaints are due to ship times.
I am satisfied with everything I recieved from them though.




fire-stick said:


> What about the luxIII AA light that they have? It looks like a pretty good deal for less than $16..


Refer to the following threads on AXShop lights:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/100417

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/103057


----------



## Geologist (Jan 16, 2006)

jtice said:


> Great comments
> 
> Most the time I just get the "You spent How Much on that ???!!!" :ironic:
> 
> ...



Right on - never seen any grotto member ridicule someone for having a nice expensive light setup. 'course cave resuce has more than once pulled groups of idiots out of caves that entered with one light. Man oh man!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 16, 2006)

I never pay any attention to negative comments about my lights. I know what's going on with my lights and that's all that's important.

I have noticed that _very nearly everyone_ who has spent much time in post-K New Orleans seem to have fewer negative comments about the hobby than they used to. I am also seeing people with flashlights who never had them before. They usually fall into two catagories: those who have learned from their experience and sought out the best lights that they could afford/find with their limited knowledge of the subject, and those who were smart enough to keep the light that they were lucky enough to receive for free from the Salvation Army, Red Cross, etc. (There were a few inexpensive models that were given away by the _thousands_)

While there have probably been a few conversions to flashaholism, most are just folks who have at least gotten to the point where they can now see that not having a light when you need it may bring a great deal of _unnecessary_ pain and frustration into their lives.

Per capita flashlight ownership is pretty high here right now.


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 16, 2006)

Geologist said:



> 'course cave resuce has more than once pulled groups of idiots out of caves that entered with one light. Man oh man!


----------



## Blueblur (Jan 16, 2006)

*Stopping in some random store*
*Random store, not so random as I intentionally aim for those with tools/flashlights*
*heheh*

Me:<Hold on a sec... I want to check something out in here...>

*after stopping in some girly-fru-fru store*
Girlfriend: < oh.. ok>

*she usually knows where to find me.. tool isle.. or flashlight isle..*

Me:<muttering lowly.. hey! an LED!... crap body though... bah... why would they do that?!?>

Girlfriend: < not another one!.. You have too many flashlights..!>

Me: < You can't be too rich ... have too many women....>
Girlfriend: < *evil eye*>
Me: <... err..no wait..>
Me: < You can't be too rich.. too thin... or have too many flashlights..>

Girlfriend: < why do you need another flashlight..?!?>
Me: < well.. you see.. it's the math game.... >

*note this is the same argument that i'm trying to use in order to get a threesome*

Me: < .. ONE is good.... TWO is better!!!>

*note... persuasiveness of the argument still fails miserably..  *


----------



## hquan (Jan 16, 2006)

Blueblur said:


> Girlfriend: < why do you need another flashlight..?!?>
> Me: < well.. you see.. it's the math game.... >
> 
> *note... persuasiveness of the argument still fails miserably..  *



How about trying out this response:

"To make sure that I'll always be able to see how beautiful you are, no matter how dark it gets"

That should earn you at least 1 light - if not 2.:naughty:


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 16, 2006)

Blueblur said:


> *note this is the same argument that i'm trying to use in order to get a threesome*
> 
> Me: < .. ONE is good.... TWO is better!!!>


But then she could request that the 3rd person be a guy.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 17, 2006)

parnass said:


> I have several hobby interests, including knife collecting, bicycling, and metal detecting. I point out to folks that *lighting is one of the few hobbies which the government doesn't regulate and restrict yet.*


 
Unfortunately this is not true. Much regulation of Lasers exist (for good reason).

Shining my Mag85 1300 L at a tree, my friend said: "*Damn, that thing is bright enough to catch that tree on fire !!!*"


----------



## juin21 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Navck: I feel for you seriously. I was always the one that got picked on when I was a kid. Biggest mistake I ever made was when I tried to "throw down" when the guy made a remark about my dad in middle school. I still kinda regret it to this day (I'm 27 now)... 

I guess the hardest part for me was realizing that no one else realized that these guys were jerks. People here are saying ignore them and that is the best advice. I understand how you feel though, because if your like me its dange near impossible for it not to effect you everyday, especially since your forced to be there stress reliever 5 days out of the week. 

The thing is, once you graduate from high school things will get alot better and try your best to ignore them or to stay away from them without compromising your self respect.


----------



## gailt (Jan 17, 2006)

my wife I don't think you need any more flashlights.
a friend when he tried my E2E. I'm going to get me one of those did you say it was $18


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not buying lights so much as components for Hot Rod M*gs these days.

I got a box today with two 8AA-2D battery holders. I was asked "did the stuff in the box make you happy?". I said yes. She said "Good".

I don't get a lot of guff anymore.

As to New Orleans... what about that Mayor eh?!!! What a MORON!


----------



## DarkLight (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep some people thinking a bic lighter makes a good flashlight.

Having a tool makes you lower class.

When the anarchy hits, you will be wishing you had a mag85 or two.


----------



## Belgian Cookiemonster (Jan 18, 2006)

Every time i start talking about lights my gf gives me the Star-Trekkie-salute :thumbsdow


----------



## photo2000a (Jan 18, 2006)

[ 
Girlfriend: < not another one!.. You have too many flashlights..!>

*note this is the same argument that i'm trying to use in order to get a threesome*

Me: < .. ONE is good.... TWO is better!!!>

*<<<dude do me a big favor if you ever have anything regarding flashlights that you can somehow parlay into a threesome please PM me


----------



## 78CJ5 (Jan 18, 2006)

Almost lost my McLux-PD at a party last weekend. I called a buddy who was still at the party to take a look for it. He yelled out "Anybody seen a flashlight? 78CJ5 lost one while he was here". I hear some chuckles  . I was humiliated. Better to be humiliated and have the PD back than to not have it in hand.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 18, 2006)

As for seatbelts, after working a professional car rally, and viewing a wrecked car, some moron in the crowd said that he'd never wear a sealbelt in case there was a fire. I asked when the last time he'd seen a car on fire after a wreck other than on TV, but he couldn't remember. I asked when the last time one of his friends got hurt or killed after being ejected in a wreck. Yep, he'd seen a few of those in the past couple of years. But he still didn't get it. 

Also, whenever the winter weather gets nasty around here, there are always a few families who'll pile into the car, with bad tires and crappy brakes. The whole bunch have run to the grocery store in a blizzard, not for bread, milk, or batteres, but for real necessities like ice :huh2: (it's cold enough to leave stuff outside) and beef jerky and... floor cleaner. Can't have just one of them out shopping in a blizzard. Nope, Dad, Mom, and the 2.5 kids (and at least one of 'em has a dirty diaper. I'm not absolutely sure, but it might not actually be one of the kids), driving in a POS car when the roads are officially closed and the ditch magnets are running full steam ahead! You'd think (or maybe hope) that generations of 'em would get wiped out in a single storm, but only a few of 'em are killed each year, so Darwin might need to start working a little harder. Well, that might not be fair... they do get blissfully along better than you do, and they have way fewer teeth, not to mention the extra toes.

Of course, they can't get snow tires, 'cause they're way too expensive, and so they drive just a wee, tiny bit off the side of the road in that blizzard. When you stop to help them get to, oh, say maybe 50' closer to the road they just ran off, they spray you with slush, snow, and mud, 'cause they can't quite figure out what you meant by "use the throttle gently," and that you really, actually did mean gently. They also get all pissy when your flashlight actually works better than their Mag with 35 year old batteries... just because you're trying to find the tow hook on their car, and it's still in the middle of that blizzard. Then they tell you (not ask, mind you, tell you) that they want you to drive 'em back to the store, but not for baby formula, milk, or bread. Nope. They wanted the DVD of Weekend at Bernie's II, and they got the original. Did I mention that this is during a blizzard? 

And they still look surprised when you drive off and wave as you leave them in the ditch, kids and all. And it's still snowing...

And you the make sure that you really did put your flashlight back in your pocket...  

"Why do you need to carry a flashlight?"


----------



## Aristo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have encountered the same crap man, it's insane how many people drive with hideous tires and brakes. A buddy of mine and I were witness to a wreck that patience and tires could have easily avoided. After being a tire jockey for quite some time it never stops to amaze me how bad peoples brakes and tires have to get. Being in the carshow scene, where people sleep with thier cars practically you'd think they would have better habits also, but sadly no, a lot are just morons with loud exhuasts and overly expensive paint, and thats about it, no real love for performance and safety while enjoying said performance. This is also part of the reason I carry lights, I can't just pass up accidents, and living in Atlanta I see a lot of them.


chmsam said:


> As for seatbelts, after working a professional car rally, and viewing a wrecked car, some moron in the crowd said that he'd never wear a sealbelt in case there was a fire. I asked when the last time he'd seen a car on fire after a wreck other than on TV, but he couldn't remember. I asked when the last time one of his friends got hurt or killed after being ejected in a wreck. Yep, he'd seen a few of those in the past couple of years. But he still didn't get it.
> 
> Also, whenever the winter weather gets nasty around here, there are always a few families who'll pile into the car, with bad tires and crappy brakes. The whole bunch have run to the grocery store in a blizzard, not for bread, milk, or batteres, but for real necessities like ice :huh2: (it's cold enough to leave stuff outside) and beef jerky and... floor cleaner. Can't have just one of them out shopping in a blizzard. Nope, Dad, Mom, and the 2.5 kids (and at least one of 'em has a dirty diaper. I'm not absolutely sure, but it might not actually be one of the kids), driving in a POS car when the roads are officially closed and the ditch magnets are running full steam ahead! You'd think (or maybe hope) that generations of 'em would get wiped out in a single storm, but only a few of 'em are killed each year, so Darwin might need to start working a little harder. Well, that might not be fair... they do get blissfully along better than you do, and they have way fewer teeth, not to mention the extra toes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 18, 2006)

:huh: It seems like there are some people here with anger issues .


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 18, 2006)

Certainly Bravo!

I have 'em! Darwin doesn't always win. A guy known to my Boss was riding a bike up Hwy 59. A truck driver decided he needed to make a u-turn. From the RIGHT lane. Shame a bike can't kill a truck driver...

Guy will live, but he ain't gonna be the same.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 18, 2006)

Was the biker wearing a helmet?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 18, 2006)

I doubt it, but I don't know much about the details...


----------



## Navck (Jan 18, 2006)

I obtained my copy of Popular Science recently, it features the new SF advertisement. (The cave one if anyone is familiar)

Anyways, the kid in response after reading it said "Screw that, I'll just light the damn stupid cave up with my iPod and call my friends down here with my Razr"

PHONES AND IPODS DONOT SURVIVE IMRESSION WELL!

http://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=surefireadvertisement5fz.jpg (For advertisement)


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 19, 2006)

chmsam said:


> And they still look surprised when you drive off and wave as you leave them in the ditch, kids and all. And it's still snowing...
> 
> And you the make sure that you really did put your flashlight back in your pocket...


I so love a story with a happy ending!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 19, 2006)

chmsam said:


> A long story.


It's times like these that I have to wonder if humans have outsmarted Darwinism. I'm not talking about the stupid people, I'm talking about the rest of us. I'm a night manager at a pizza place that does 90% of our business to the U of A. Of course, there's plenty of perfectly smart people but it's the stupid ones that stand out. I mean people who order for delivery, but don't know their address. Or order for delivery, then *leave* to get beer/movies/whatever, then complain that they didn't get their food. I've even had people give me a P.O. Box for their address (this is our nation's future, ladies and germs). Short of a feeding tube, there is absolutely no easier way to get food in one's stomache than ordering a pizza, yet some people still screw this up.

My point is that it seems very unfair, and very un-Darwinian that these people have the brain power to keep the lungs breathing and the heart beating, let alone survive in a hostile world. And this is why I believe the human race is doomed. We (as a whole) have become so smart that we're getting stupider (ahem, more stupid) every day. Society has become complacently non-selfsufficient. Why? Because they either don't realize that something bad might happen, or they figure that if something does, there'll be someone else that can help them.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 19, 2006)

Navck said:


> I obtained my copy of Popular Science recently, it features the new SF advertisement. (The cave one if anyone is familiar)
> 
> Anyways, the kid in response after reading it said "Screw that, I'll just light the damn stupid cave up with my iPod and call my friends down here with my Razr"
> 
> ...


 
Hey Navck! I discoved Surefire too when I read my first issue of Popular Science at a library. It had this picture of the sun in the background and a nice lightsabre beam of the A2 aviator. It also had a caption that read "Our closest competitor is 146 kilometres away". Also there was a nice small picture of the beast and its description. That's how I began to have an interest in surefires.

And of course I bought the next issue of Popular Science just to look at that Surefire advertisment... :naughty:


----------



## mountaineer (Jan 19, 2006)

My wife was carring a load of clothes down the stairs one evening and because the kids were (supposed) to be asleep she did not turn the light on in the stairwell . While slowly taking steps down the stairs in the dark my son (7) lights up the whole stairwell with his E-head mod and asked " need some light Mom ? "

Not knowing what had happend , she later tells me "I hope you happy ! "
"NOW you´ve got him started" . 



Kenny


----------



## Aristo (Jan 19, 2006)

I frequently see people riding bikes heading into traffic at night on roads with NO lights on them by the chattahoochie (who can spell that crap anyway?) and in this particular area. NO bike reflectors either


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 19, 2006)

Planterz said:


> It's times like these that I have to wonder if humans have outsmarted Darwinism.


Darwinism is not generally applicable to Americans, because virtually all of us survive long enough to reproduce. Actually it's reverse Darwinism that applies, since which do you think is much more successful at reproducing--college educated professional, or welfare queen?

The net function of society is to remove selection pressures from our species.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 19, 2006)

Around my little corner of the world, Darwin ain't TRYING hard enough!!!

I installed a Gas Valve backwards on a machine in our shop. Darwin missed a chance because it didn't blow up when we activated it!

The local gendarmes are pretty busy, but that doesn't really help...


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jan 20, 2006)

Planterz said:


> It's times like these that I have to wonder if humans have outsmarted Darwinism. I'm not talking about the stupid people, I'm talking about the rest of us. I'm a night manager at a pizza place that does 90% of our business to the U of A. Of course, there's plenty of perfectly smart people but it's the stupid ones that stand out. I mean people who order for delivery, but don't know their address. Or order for delivery, then *leave* to get beer/movies/whatever, then complain that they didn't get their food. I've even had people give me a P.O. Box for their address (this is our nation's future, ladies and germs). Short of a feeding tube, there is absolutely no easier way to get food in one's stomache than ordering a pizza, yet some people still screw this up.
> 
> My point is that it seems very unfair, and very un-Darwinian that these people have the brain power to keep the lungs breathing and the heart beating, let alone survive in a hostile world. And this is why I believe the human race is doomed. We (as a whole) have become so smart that we're getting stupider (ahem, more stupid) every day. Society has become complacently non-selfsufficient. Why? Because they either don't realize that something bad might happen, or they figure that if something does, there'll be someone else that can help them.



:lolsign: my friend goes to U of A. I think I am going to have to start making fun of him because of this!

I think that any time you work in a place where you meet a lot of people, you are always bound to meet up with people that should have killed themselves years ago!
At my hardware store, some one asked if we had a drill bit that would drill square holes. Or if we had any christmas lights that didn't use fuses!


----------



## helios (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, I get a lot of flak from my non-flashlight friends about my 'ugly' Dominator 10X that cost almost $400. Of course, they aren't with me at 2:45 AM during a traffic stop of a car filled with five men, the strong odor of marijuana and beer, and lots of movement as I walk up to the car. Did I mention that the nearest backup might be 30 miles away? That 'ugly' light is my best friend when it makes them all put their hands in front of their eyes and turn away from me. Besides, I want them to wonder why they have a sunburn on their cheeks the next morning! Can't wait to get my Tesla-6 in 2D host from Electrolumens. Star light, star bright, I'll be shining a star into your car tonight!


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 20, 2006)

offroadcmpr said:


> At my hardware store, some one asked if we had a drill bit that would drill square holes.


Well, essentially there is.
But it's more commonly referred to as an "hollow mortising chisel".







http://www.southeasttool.com/Hollow%20Chisel.htm


----------



## Navck (Jan 20, 2006)

More stupidity from my school
Theres this girl in english, shes REALLY annoying. Why?
"WELL MY SHOE IS INDESTRUCTABLE" *Throw shoe at wall*
"MY BINDER IS TOO" *Throw binder onto floor...*
"AND MY PENCIL IS" *Drops pencil in simlar way as I dropped my HDS to demostrate the LED part*
"ILL TRADE YOU A CENT FOR YOUR LIGHT"
"ILL TRADE YOU A POKEMON CARD FOR IT"
She stalked me today and decided to say "WELL ILL TRADE YOU MY SUPER INDESTRUCTABLE DOLLAR FOR THAT LIGHT"
I told her "Give me that dollar and I'll rip it into several pieces for you".
She ran off saying "MONEY MURDERER!! STUPID FLASH LIGHT LOSER"

I'm hoping Darwin smites her when she takes a tank of gasoline and says "THE GAS TANK IS INDESTRUCTABLE" *Boom*

Seriously, explaining to people that a light is 240 dollars, then taking a M*G or one of their pencils and scratching it with my HA-3 isn't enough to demostrate something.

Oh yea, the girl is a Sophmore in a Freshman class  (Explains a lot)


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 20, 2006)

Navck ... as long as you don't change your own behaviour, change school or finally graduate ... it won't change. Think about it. You and your insisting behaviour act as a stimulus for them to hurt you more.
And remember ... they can always hurt you more.
Life is never fair, life is what it is. And either you adapt to it or your break.
Choose.
bernie


----------



## Fringe (Jan 20, 2006)

Bernie,

Not only are you wise in the ways of the rays, but you speak very well of the tribulations of growing up and dealing with what the world has to offer. Very well said.


----------



## cave dave (Jan 20, 2006)

Seriously Navck are you trying to impress people by showing them a $240 light? It just ain't gonna work, not now, not ever. Keep your mouth shut and your flashlights in your pocket. Don't go about bragging about the poop you own, no one will ever be impressed.

I don't think anybody but my dad knows about my flashlight hobby and we don't discuss how much anything costs. The bicycle habit is a little more obvious as its hard to keep those in a drawer, but I never discuss cost and I never try to impress anyone with my purchases.


----------



## Navck (Jan 20, 2006)

Theres a reason I specified the value
"Wow thats bright, can I trade it for 5 dollars since its not a M*glite? I bet the metal isn't much, so I think I['m gaining in trade"
Those people make me angry..

They're also hypocrites (Buy a 500 dollar iPod, phone, purse, whatever. Then insult me)

I am however in a neutral mood since I'm not the only one whos made fun of for having a flashlight on them. 

"Are you afraid of the dark?"
"No, I'm just annoyed by people who are ignorant"


----------



## TurboI (Jan 20, 2006)

If someone is insulting your hobby or something your purchased, it is probably better not to specify the dollar amount, just say it is well in excess of whatever they said (5 dollars). They will never suspect it is as expensive as it really is, because for the unelightened, $15 is very high for a flashlight. Anyway, if somebody hostile to you devalues your position to ridicule it, they will ridicule you even more when you reveal how much in the oppositte direction you value it. The natural reaction is for you to value it greatly and hopefully impress the moron denigrating you by informing it of the value of it, but they will just turn it around and use that information to further scorn and abuse you. You cannot win when fighting or arguing with idiots.

Things will get better when you get out into the Real World. Ppl grow apart, move away, die, get married, whatever. Other things start to take precedence over making fun of others. Anyway, work hard and make something of yourself which is more than what these POS could make of themselves...


----------



## Fringe (Jan 20, 2006)

Has it crossed anyone's mind that maybe this young woman has a little crush on this young man?


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jan 20, 2006)

Fringe said:


> Has it crossed anyone's mind that maybe this young woman has a little crush on this young man?



*gasp!* Whatever you do, do NOT start dating her. CPF has all great these stories about wonderful girlfriends. I don't think you want to be one of the ones with horror stories about how your girlfriend threw out your HDS. :touche::laughing:


----------



## KevinL (Jan 21, 2006)

*yawn* I have a simple method of dealing with the unbelievers. 

... I don't discuss lights with them 

The lights are all "concealed carry", so that nobody can tell. Even when I pull out my keychain with a SF E1e on it, while retrieving one of my other tools (usually the USB flash drive), the keyring is SO busy that nobody else can figure out what I REALLY have on it before the tool I need is quick-detached and the rest of the ring has made it back into the pocket.


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 21, 2006)

my coworker looked like he was falling asleep across the room (darkened), so I flashed him with my L1P. "Is that your key light?" (thinking it was my Photon light he's seen before). So I blared the beam right into his eyes with my the Fenix concealed well in my palm. "Too bright! Turn it off"

Anyway, that's my only comment I've ever gotten since nobody really knows about my lights...and I want it to stay that way. I've used my other EDC's in plain view and most people don't even notice how bright my lights are even though I've lit the entire path in front of them. I guess I'm funny that way, I'm content to let them think my flashlight is a $3 one or my $200 earbud headphones are just $20 ones


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, tomorrow I'm going to visit my father and the step-mother from the very first post.
...With my new Surefire. Now, where to look for the breaker switch...
Seriously though, she's going to ask how much it costs. The price just went from 95 to 96 American dollars. So...I'll just say I got it for a dollar off before the price went up. Without naming the price.
Seriously now, any tips or good lines in case she starts up her tool-hating again? A couple weeks back she saw my Leatherman in my pocket and went on about how there is a time and a place to carry that thing. Like...when I'm camping. Not, in her house, or anywhere else for that manner. She said I'll know better from now on.
Blank staring on my part.
...it was in my pocket... she's giving me the 'Time and a place...' line I've seen her use with her twelve year old nephew. I am an adult, who has paid with his own money for what he carries in his pockets. Now, if she saw me carrying a PPK or Glock in the waistband of my boxer shorts, it couldn't be more bizarre than this. But I've made it a point not to bring any fire-arms into that house whenever I visit. Just general tools such as lights and an occasional pocketknife. By now, I'm quite aware that I'm dealing with a college-educated moron. I've had numerous problems with this woman, I've only mentioned the ones involving flashlights. As much as I love ultra-feminists who believe that men should die off to ensure a safe future, who also hates quite a few neutral religions because of upbringing...I'd rather not magnify it by talking about it. You guys can relate when I talk about her hatred for flashlights and the like. But I'm currently in an interracial, long-term relationship which has been going on for a few years now. If you think she's narrow minded with lights, you should hear her whenever I mention the Cubanita I'm dating. You'd think I was sleeping with Castro himself.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 21, 2006)

Marry the chick, carry the Glock/lights/multitools, JUST to get her goat..  Far from cutting off your own nose, this stuff makes you happy, so go for it, and the fact that you'll drive her to an early triple bypass is just icing on the cake. Then go on a honeymoon far far away so you don't have to hear the sour grapes. I know I'd do that. Now I just need the guns and chicks... 

I have no time for this kind of people who think they know everything, think they're the best stuff on earth, think that the rest of us are crazy, and think they have the right to dictate what WE do with our own hard earned $$. See "flashaholic's curse". One day, they may find themselves up s$#t's creek without a paddle, and we will not bail them out. 

It would also be nice if you could 'time' the breaker switch to inflict the flashaholic's curse. Remember to empty the TP holder beforehand.

In the meantime, if you absolutely have to visit, "concealed carry" works for lights and not just guns as well.


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 21, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> By now, I'm quite aware that I'm dealing with a college-educated moron.


I'd have to go off on her (verbally) sooner or later. Otherwise, I couldn't go to sleep.

This must be the school she went to:


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 21, 2006)

Onw bit of irony to this. HER family, as in the gigantic pack of Cubans that calls my girlfriend every week in turn, actually took more of a liking to Polish-American me after they saw one of my lights. Apparently, her grandfather was the first in their family to switch to 'quality' lights. Everyone else back in...wherever the heck these people came from, used cheap flashlights. Her grandfather? An early Maglite. It was like a Surefire back in those days. He STILL has it, he does. It's probably older than I am. 
So, despite the fact his English is half-way there and my Spanish is still behind the starting line, when he saw a Mini Mag in my jacket pocket he quickly took my upstairs to show me his. His wife, walking by with my other half, actually smiled and shook her head as she walked by us later. 
...I'm officially the adopted white guy of a bunch of somehow darker-skinned (I really think they're mixed) Cubans. 
Now, what about my WHITE family...
"Alex, why are you carrying a swiss army knife? The Boy Scouts kicked you out when you were eight."
Usually, I go into a complex speech about how when they threw me out, it created a Star-Wars like saga of my search for 'Ultimate Power', filled with butchered quotes from the movies.
But seriously, I felt better helping her family do her brother's roof. Latin musi blarin on the boombox and Coronas coming out of every direction (...Yes...they did the whole thing in about an hour) than sitting around listening to Billy Joel on a Bose and sipping wine in that white-collar townhouse. 
...They liked my light. Who can argue with that?


----------



## KevinL (Jan 21, 2006)

Ahh, it will then be a snap to keep the in-laws happy, what with all the awesome things you can show them. 

And often, it's the simpler things in life that bring us greater pleasure. Happiest is the man who is content..


----------



## Blazer (Jan 21, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> Polish-American


 
I knew you were a cool guy.

That's coming from a Polish-Canadian.

Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Connor (Jan 21, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> Seriously now, any tips or good lines in case she starts up her tool-hating again?


 
Also seriously: Don't talk to her about this at all. If she starts anything, just ignore what she said and go on with the conversation.

Regardless of what you'll say, you will not get to her, because she's right, always. Sad but true, some people just are like this. I try to minimize the time I have to spend around those as much as possible.

No brain, no pain, no gain. ;-)

-Connor


----------



## hquan (Jan 21, 2006)

AlexShira -

It would appear that much of the advice given to fellow cpf'er Navck would also apply to you. Your stepmom may be older, but it sounds like she's acting the same way. Connor is correct - for you to change her mind, it has to be open to change. Until she gets caught in an emergency situation where she really needs a light - I don't think that she'll understand - or be willing to change.

It's way easier to change yourself than it is to change someone else. I'd keep a low profile with her and enjoy the time with gfriend's family.


----------



## hquan (Jan 21, 2006)

The other day, I showed my G2 to a neighboring family.

Dad: Wow, that sure is bright

Dad then hands it to his son (who's in middle school)

Mom: It's really bright - don't look at it.

Son: Owe! (he looked directly at it)

Mom: shaking her head....


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 22, 2006)

warpdrive said:


> I'm content to let them think my flashlight is a $3 one or my $200 earbud headphones are just $20 ones


:thumbsup: If you spent $200 on earbuds, I'm guessing you must be a fellow Head-Fier. IEMs?



AlexSchira said:


> listening to Billy Joel on a Bose and sipping wine in that white-collar townhouse.


Ah Bose, that fits perfectly with what you've told us about her, the stereo for the well-off but hi-fi ignorant. They're kind of like the maglite of the stereo world with their "we're obviously the best" marketing, but unlike mag their prices are far from reasonable.

Anyway, back on topic. I don't get too many interesting comments about my lights, though one of my friends has started telling me "you're insane." whenever I get a new one. But I sure got a reaction once when they needed to see something and I had to shamefully admit that for once I did not have a light on me (that doesn't happen anymore).

I wish I could stick to a policy of not divulging prices, as warpdrive mentioned, but my friends all know I can be a little extravagant when it comes to my gadgets so I have to tell them when they ask or they'll assume I paid far more.


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 23, 2006)

SaturnNyne said:


> :thumbsup: If you spent $200 on earbuds, I'm guessing you must be a fellow Head-Fier. IEMs?


 
Yup, Etymotic ER4's (which actually look like $20 Earbuds)


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 23, 2006)

I got the same thing too and they were only $40 Sennheiser PX100s..wait til they see Stax..


----------



## carrot (Jan 23, 2006)

warpdrive said:


> Yup, Etymotic ER4's (which actually look like $20 Earbuds)


Etymotic earbuds are kind of ugly and they look easily breakable.. How do Etymotics compare to Shure earbuds at the same price?
I have Sony Nude-EX 71SL earbuds right now -- $40, and probably the best earbuds I've ever used at such a low price... they sound almost equal if not on par to Shure E2c's.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey guys ... wanna start a new thread about earbuds? Might spark interest in more members than the select audience of this thread where the discussion of earbuds is *slightly* off-topic?

bernie


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 27, 2006)

Some one spotted my E2E in my pocket. At the time, I was wearing a beat-up old black hooded sweatshirt and a pair of jeans probably older than most internet fads. I was walking around my folk's place, very, very glossy high class townhouses. This woman walking a dog probably more expensive than I am, saw my flashlight as I was getting the mail.
"...Are you the guy breaking into those units on the North half?"
Yeah, Lady. I'm the sleuthy cat-burgler the housing council has been hunting down through paperwork and indoor barbecues. And now, I'm stealing your junk mail with an original key to the mailbox, under my father's name,
...did I mention what I do for a living?
A cat being mistaken for a mouse. It happens.
Back in reality.
"...No?"
She bought it, and kept on walking that ten-grand pooch. 
Rich people shouldn't be allowed to drive those European cars of theirs.


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 27, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> This woman walking a dog probably more expensive than I am, saw my flashlight as I was getting the mail.
> "...Are you the guy breaking into those on the North half units?"


I'd have to go off on her too.


----------



## eebowler (Jan 28, 2006)

*Naveck*: That chick likes you! Hit her with that fact next time and see how quickly she shuts up.

Sitting on my small desk was an 8LED, 1AA light. A guy walks in for some help. Standing there waiting on someone else, he sees the light and asks: "What is that?"

My mother (and others) have the foolish habit of telling me that: " A two dollar light would do the same thing". 

What gets me nuts about that statement is that 1) there are no $2 lights available anywere in this country, so the statement is meaningless. 

2) Even a $200 light (about the cost of a 3D mag) will not 'do the same thing 'as my simple LuxIII (600mA) 2D maglite!


----------



## stevesurf (Jan 28, 2006)

FEXGF: Now I know it's true; you _are_ a geek. You not only collect headphones, but flashlights, too?
Me: I am not a geek.
FEXGF: Yes you are; show me one person that likes this geeky electronic stuff.
Me: There all in here (points to computer)
FEXGF: You're in a chat room?!
Me: No, No, No, it's a discussion forum.
FEXGF: A what? 
Me: Oh don't worry, they're just guys like me that are into this stuff.
FEXGF: So let me get this straight...a group of guys get together and talk about flashlights and headphones?
Me: Yes.
FEXGF: Do they have lives, girlfriends, families?
Me: Of course they do, they get them into it too.
FEXGF: huh?
Me: Yeah - in one forum, a few folks put headphones on their babies and take photos of them and in other, they test out the throw of the flashlights.
FEXGF: They throw flashlights at each other, doesn't that hurt?
Me: :thinking:


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 28, 2006)

eebowler said:


> My mother (and others) have the foolish habit of telling me that: " A two dollar light would do the same thing".


Then you need to do the "blind test" to prove those people wrong.
Shine a cheap "two dollar light" *DIRECTLY *in their eyes, and then do the same with your LuxIII light.
Then ask them if it "would do the same thing".



eebowler said:


> 2) Even a $200 light (about the cost of a 3D mag)


That must be one of those gold plated Mags that are the holy grail of the Mag world. :huh:


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 28, 2006)

Bravo25 said:


> I have been in more wrecks that would have cost me my life if I had been wearing one then the other way around.




I could not help but parse this sentence. From it I discovered;

1) Bravo obviously does not wear a seat belt. 
2) He's been in wrecks where a seat belt would have killed him.
3) He's been in wrecks where a seat belt would have saved him (the "other way around")

How many of those wrecks killed him? What software does he use to post his messages from the great beyond? Doe s UPS deliver flashlights there too?

No offense intended. It was just a cute turn of phrase.

On topic:
Oddest comment...... 

At the car dealer. The sales guy points at my waist and says " You're on". I blush, turn away and zip up, only to find the zipper is already up. Then he smiles and says "No, Your flashlight. It's on." Sure enough my EDC turned on in the car as I was driving.

Daniel


----------



## Navck (Jan 28, 2006)

SuperNinja said:


> Then you need to do the "blind test" to prove those people wrong.
> Shine a cheap "two dollar light" *DIRECTLY *in their eyes, and then do the same with your LuxIII light.
> Then ask them if it "would do the same thing".
> 
> ...



Remember our international memebers, 19 USD might be 400 dollars in another country.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 29, 2006)

stevesurf said:


> FEXGF: Now I know it's true; you _are_ a geek. You not only collect headphones, but flashlights, too?
> Me: I am not a geek.


Cool, before this thread I had kind of started to wonder if I was the only one here. I think we are geeks of sorts, nothing wrong with that.


My friends agreed the other night that the minimag is superior to my lights for most of our up close uses since its light is "warm and comforting" and my lights are "painfully bright." I guess they have a point, I should probably start carrying the old CMG again for all such situations.
Later my friend focused his minimags dim and splotchy beam on the side of a house and said something to the effect of "lookit that, _my_ flashlight can cast darkness too!" I had to concede that he had me beat there.


----------



## eebowler (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL SuperNinja: I wish! $1US= $6.3TT and there is tax and vat and profit added to that...


----------



## Tooner (Jan 30, 2006)

Discussion with wife.

I told her I ordered a new light for EDC. So then I had to explain EDC. Also told her that some of you all carry more than one light. And that some of you accessorize with them depending on the occasion, like she does with shoes or jewelry. I told her I had seen posts on here regarding what to carry when going to a wedding, etc. 

Her comment; “Those guys are scary.”


----------



## NFW (Jan 31, 2006)

Kind of odd that people who collect and carry tools are viewed as "scary" by people who collect shoes (how many feet does the average person have???) and carry useless stuff like jewelery... 

All the shoes and rings in the world ain't gonna help find your keys in the dark. 

(Sometimes I forget how fortunate I am to date a woman who shares my fascination with elegantly machined aluminum stuff.)


----------



## NFW (Jan 31, 2006)

_Seriously though, she's going to ask how much it costs._

A good tactic when people bait you with questions like that:
"Why do you ask?"
It puts the ball in their court. Sometimes you get to watch them squirm while they try to think up an explanation that doesn't make them look/sound like an ***.

_there is a time and a place to carry that thing._

"OK, I gather that you see a whole lot better than I do in the dark, but why do you have to rub it in all the time?" (In other words, "why are you such an irrational *****?") 

Ask her if she remembers that power outage you mentioned.

You might also try, "why does it bother you so much?" (Could lead to an endless series of "and why does _that_ bother you?" Again the ball stays in her court.)

You might also try declining the next invitation to go over there. If asked for a reason, be blunt: that lady's lack of manners makes her unpleasant to be around. And life is short.


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 31, 2006)

NFW said:


> You might also try declining the next invitation to go over there. If asked for a reason, be blunt: that lady's lack of manners makes her unpleasant to be around.


That sounds good (if bitchslapping her is not an option).


----------



## KevinL (Jan 31, 2006)

SaturnNyne said:


> Cool, before this thread I had kind of started to wonder if I was the only one here. I think we are geeks of sorts, nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> My friends agreed the other night that the minimag is superior to my lights for most of our up close uses since its light is "warm and comforting" and my lights are "painfully bright." I guess they have a point, I should probably start carrying the old CMG again for all such situations.



You need a variable-power light you can dial down for just such occasions..


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 2, 2006)

KevinL said:


> You need a variable-power light you can dial down for just such occasions..


Ooh good call, but don't tempt me... I already have more pocket-sized lights than I can use, so I'm trying to end that spending spree and concentrate only on bigger things for the moment. Besides, if I had a variable I wouldn't have much excuse to carry multiple lights, and variety is part of the fun.


----------



## Techsplorer (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm blessed to work amoung more compassionate folk in Hollywood, CA were short and long term power outages are a way of life due to ancient decrepid power grids. Several weeks back, millions of people without power all day and night. Pleasant surprise, EVERY coworker had at least 2 lights (area lantern and handheld). The conversation then drifts to comments like "I should spend more money on getting a better throwing flashlight just to annoy the looters." When family/friends give me a hard time, I just reply that at least I didn't spend hundreds of dollars on those carnival prize like Beanie Babies!


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 9, 2006)

I just took advantage of that Target sale and stocked up on Mini Mags for when Nite Ize releases those color-LEDs. So, I'm holding four identical black lights at the checkout, and when the clerk rings me up she quips.
"These are great for flashlight tag!"
...Made me think...what if I DID start a game of friendly flashlight tag...and whip out the Surefire? 
It'd be a sniper picking off dim, artifact-filled ground troops one by one.
Then, as she handed me the receipt I released that I am a sick, sick person. 
I should give THEM Surefires as well, make it interesting...


----------



## dca2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wife watching 2 year old begging for his light (hands outstretched, opening and closing fist): "Oh God, it's genetic."

Dave


[2 and 4 year olds currently have minimags with smjled upgrades]


----------



## ks_physicist (Mar 3, 2006)

Navck said:


> "Is that a LOSERLIGHT. My dads M*G is longer and big as my *Censor*" Other kid



Start calling the kid Solitaire, or Mini-Mag if you feel generous.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 3, 2006)

dca2 said:


> Wife watching 2 year old begging for his light (hands outstretched, opening and closing fist): "Oh God, it's genetic."
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...




When my little girl was about 9 months old, I had a surefire E1e, that I used when checking on the kids at night, and she was fascinated by the light beam, so I let her hold it, and I don't think I have ever seen anyone so delighted by a flashlight before ! It was just the right size for a baby to wave around, but when the time came to get my E1e back, oh the tears and wailing !

I have since bought her her own light (cheap rubber covered 2 AA thing, so she can chew on it as well).


----------



## Dan_GSR (Mar 3, 2006)

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> When my little girl was about 9 months old, I had a surefire E1e, that I used when checking on the kids at night, and she was fascinated by the light beam, so I let her hold it, and I don't think I have ever seen anyone so delighted by a flashlight before ! It was just the right size for a baby to wave around, but when the time came to get my E1e back, oh the tears and wailing !
> 
> I have since bought her her own light (cheap rubber covered 2 AA thing, so she can chew on it as well).




Flashaholic in the making


----------



## WNG (Mar 4, 2006)

[AlexShira]

Alex,
The ol' Saturday Night Live line delivered by Dan Ackroyd applies to your situation:
"Jane, you ignorant slut!"

She's your 'step' mother not your biological mother. Thus, tolerating her is more of a favor to your father, than true respect for her. Respect is earned, and she doesn't deserve it as she doesn't respect anyone else. She may be college-educated, maybe flew past those 4 years drunk...believe me, not all college grads are ****heads like her and her kind. 
I know what it's like to be you, I have an aunt who behaves just like her...but worst. I no longer allow such people to affect me, even if they are family. They are the disfunctional ones in society, not you.

And best of luck with your Cuban GF. Learning to accept people for who they are, shows not only you are better than her, but also your GF's family. The very same people she puts down, but are miles ahead of her on the Darwin curve.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 18, 2006)

i missed my mark @ work one day.


left the Arc-p at my desk to use the bathroom...then "poof" lights go out. They went on by the time I got out of the bathroom but all my co-workers were like "where were you..we needed a light"...


Another CPF'er was there but his Mini-mag had...ummm.... blown out  


LOL i still give him crap that he need to always have the L4 on him (if you're readin this ... YOU NEED TO CARRY YOUR L4 ALL THE TIME!!!!  )


----------



## Bozzlite (Mar 18, 2006)

In reference to a Fenix L2P

He: Uh, yeah Auto Zone has those for $1.98. How much did you pay?

Me: $42.95 

He: Why so much?

Me: Uh......well this is a special light.

He: Yeah, its special cause its yours.


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 19, 2006)

In regards to my father's wife, had another spat with her last night. The conversation turned to WW2, my major subject in high school. I cracked a joke about how the Polish made out in the initial invasion.
Her argument?
I'm not Jewish, therefore, not a single one of my ancestors died in that war. And I shouldn't joke about it. I'll quote.
"Uh...we, as in the Polish, tried taking on TANKS with horse cavalries..."
"You're not Jewish."
It only got worse. She went on to plainly state, that the only people who died in the entire global war in 1938 through 45, were Jewish. I studied the Holocaust as a thesis subject four times. It also cleared out the Gypsy, Pole, disabled and homosexual population of Europe at that time. Oh...and...all those soldiers who where bouncing all over the place...
I can handle flashlight bashing, I really can. 
But she just told me, that the only people who died in WW2 were Jewish. So, all those guys who were in the military from all those dozen countries...if they weren't circumsized, the bullets would swerve right around them. 
College educated CEO-type here, marking off an entire war as a single event affecting only a single group of people. 
Now, my girl's family...they haven't told me that everything I know about history is wrong. Yet. They told me to marry their daughter, that's all they told me to do. They told me that a month after I met her, but still, it's not as bad as bashing a very sensitive subject like that.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 20, 2006)

yep, you know those lucky Russians and CHinese...got off easy...lucky SOBs.. :scratching:

As for me, the oddest comment was from a co worker:

"oh crap you are into guns aren't you?"

"..."


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 2, 2006)

Had a brush with such idiocy last night. Was walking from the grocery store out to my car in the parking lot while carrying a pizza. I get the pizza safely in my car and I see some lady looking under her car. I ask if I can be of assistance and she says a can of soup rolled under her car. I whip out my EDC and light up the area, we find her errant can on the other side of the car. She does not say thank you. Instead she asks........ wait for it.............. drum roll please..........









*"So, why do you carry a flas**hlight, anyway?" *



Cheers. :buddies:


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Apr 2, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> left the Arc-p at my desk to use the bathroom...


Is the AAA-P too heavy? (only joking)- I don't have my AAA-P on my keys for 2 reasons.... I don't always have (any) keys on me, and I prefer it on a neck cord, in fact, I have 2 of them, one for work, and one for my time! I use the lanyards that Surefire were kind enough to give me, with their flashlights, remove the inner, and join the ends with quick breaks from Lighthound.

The only time I don't have an ARC AAA-P on me is when I'm in the shower, or asleep (maybe swimming too, but I'm not 100% about that yet)., and then, it's only a few feet away.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Apr 2, 2006)

270winchester said:


> yep, you know those lucky Russians and CHinese...got off easy...lucky SOBs.. :scratching:
> 
> As for me, the oddest comment was from a co worker:
> 
> ...


I actually had a gun delivered to me at work once, can't remember whether it was a rifle or a pistol, but I said something like "I wasn't expecting this so soon, but thanks anyway!" It was in a box, not just... "*A GUN*" 

And this is in Britain.... it was probably before pistols were banned, but it coud have been either a long or a short.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 2, 2006)

A contractor was standing on a ladder, trying to see above a dropped ceiling.

Me: Need a flashlight?
Him: Yeah.

So I handed him my modded QIII. He grabbed it and looked into the ceiling with it, and just before handing it back to me he stopped to look it over, and I heard a muffled "oooh."


----------



## Navck (Apr 2, 2006)

270winchester said:


> yep, you know those lucky Russians and CHinese...got off easy...lucky SOBs.. :scratching:
> 
> As for me, the oddest comment was from a co worker:
> 
> ...



The Russians wern't exactly happy with Germany during WW2 when that nice "treaty" got broken.

The Chinese suffered citizens getting killed by the Japanese during WW2.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 2, 2006)

Bozzlite said:


> In reference to a Fenix L2P
> 
> He: Uh, yeah Auto Zone has those for $1.98.


I would not have let him go further with the ignorant claims, without insisting that if he wants to make such a claim, he should back in up with *CASH! *(As in a substantial bet)* :thumbsdow 
*


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 2, 2006)

The oddest comment I heard is......... Does it use batteries? LOL!!!! WTF!!!!

My answer, "No, it uses a third generation fusion plasma reactor" 

He he he!

AlexGT


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 2, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> The oddest comment I heard is......... Does it use batteries?


Maybe they thought it could be a shake light?


----------



## exoduster18 (Apr 4, 2006)

From my dearly beloved Mother (both comments came from her)

1. "You spent how much?!" (when I bought my Surefire G2) 
2. "Wow, this thing is waterproof? And its really durable. I like it" (After the aforementioned G2 went for ride.......for 2 wash cycles in our washer) 

Other than that I haven't gotten many....except for when my roomate got to messing with me and I got him in the eyes with it.....all he could say was "Damn"

I like that one the most....LOL:rock::lolsign::huh:


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 4, 2006)

Navck said:


> The Russians wern't exactly happy with Germany during WW2 when that nice "treaty" got broken.
> 
> The Chinese suffered citizens getting killed by the Japanese during WW2.



Uh, I was referring to their casulty rate in response to the "all those killed in WWII are Jewish" theory. 

Don't think flashlights would have helped much in those situations though...


----------



## RoyJ (Apr 4, 2006)

270winchester said:


> Uh, I was referring to their casulty rate in response to the "all those killed in WWII are Jewish" theory.


 
The chinese death toll in WWII has been estimated at 15 million. Those Japanese were just as ruthless as the Nazi.


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 4, 2006)

...Wow...There were THAT many Chinese Jews?


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2006)

Can we please just get back on topic, people? This thread was incredibly interesting and fun until it got turned around to history and politics.



Soo... the funniest thing I've heard from an unenlightened person as of late is... 

"You are insane... nobody except a loser should spend that much money on getting lots of flashlights. If you need a flashlight you should get it at the dollar store."
my response: "OMG"


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 4, 2006)

This in reference to my A2, back when I had it:

"Why the heck did you spend so much on a flashlight!?"

"This isn't a flashlight. It's a Surefire."

Nuff said!


Cheers! :buddies:


----------



## s002cjs (Apr 6, 2006)

My fiance seeing me with a new light then saying, "Mine!"
She pulled this a few times until I mentioned how much the ARC-LS she was eyeing was worth. She now has a number of 'my' lights and knives on her dresser, but at least it gives me an excuse to buy new ones!


----------



## Aristo (Apr 11, 2006)

I got a bunch of friends together to see The Hills Have Eyes opening night, afterwards we were hanging out and I was getting comments about my lights until I whipped out the green laser, it's a 55mw. I had my xo and 9p with me for some odd reason in the car and of course thor in the trunk. My buddy james is just going nuts with the green laser (it's a very foggy and cloudy night). Anyhow the joy of the beam in the air dies down and I put the laser away, about 5 minutes later a bunch of cop cars show up looking all around the parking lot, and our group is just standing around, some smoking some not, and a bunch of other people are leaving the movies. A cop walks by us and is looking at all of us closely and we're playing it cool. A group of younger people skate boarding is harrassed about something and they ask about a laser.  we quietly leave and then proceed to :lolsign: at Waffle House


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 18, 2006)

Was just doing some work in my old high school's north gym, helping out some old ROTC commanders over Spring Break. The actual school is closed, the gym is nearly pitch-black except for a door-window on one end, and the Colonel curses about not being able to find the glow-button on his watch. I take out my E2E, swoop it around to a clock across the gym, and give him the time.
"...You have a permit to carry that thing?'


----------



## Nubo (Apr 18, 2006)

I bought a friend of mine a SF L1 for his birthday. I don't think he really had any criteria for flashlights other than raw brightness, so he shone it on the walls, exclaiming "WOW!". I could tell it was a little bit forced and he was expecting that the only reason someone would buy an expensive flashlight would be for searchlight-like output. I tried a little to explain that the light wasn't about absolute brightness, but rather the combination of small size, multiple levels, reliability, and runtime from a single tiny battery. I still don't think he "got it" but I didn't press the issue. Maybe somewhere down the road, he'll need a flashlight and run through the usual half-dead or flakey torches in the house, curse their feebleness and remember the L1... turn it on, use it for awhile and then the "Aha!" moment will come.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 29, 2006)

I was walking my 6-year-old son home from school and I told him that I ordered a new flashlight. (Wolf Eyes 9D Raider) I told him it was very bright. He asked me, "Is it as bright as the sun?" He was joking of course, but his question caught me off guard because he asked so quickly. Aren't kids great?


----------



## faucon (May 1, 2006)

Nothing too odd yet since I'm pretty new at this, but my wife has started rolling her eyes whenever a small package arrives, and asking, "That's not another flashlight, is it?". A couple of months ago, though, we had some plaster work done and the plasterer was peering into a closet, trying to see what our original plaster was like. I pulled out my QIII and helpfully shined it right where he needed it. His assistant had apparently never seen a really good light, because he said, "Wow, that's BRIGHT!". I wonder what he would have thought of my Gladius or U2? I've got similar responses from people who are amazed that such brightness can be found in such small packages.


----------



## Somy Nex (May 1, 2006)

i was just thinking about this the other day, and it struck me, the oddest comment to me is actually "What do you use it (or all of them) for?"

if you think of it, many people collect things, and it just happens to be flashlights for me. but to ask what i use a flashlight for is pretty odd, considering how much less sense it would make if that question was asked of a stamp collection or something like that... (not that there's anything wrong with collecting stamps or something like thats... i used to do so as a kid)


----------



## dim (May 1, 2006)

"You're such a geek!", she exclaimed when I whipped out, turned on and handed her my Gerber LX3.0 after she pointed and asked, "From the next room, can you get me the flashli...?".

73
dim


----------



## Illum (May 1, 2006)

parnass said:


> I have several hobby interests, including knife collecting, bicycling, and metal detecting. I point out to folks that *lighting is one of the few hobbies which the government doesn't regulate and restrict yet.*




Hey, your not alone
Over the years several hobbies have come by and left....
Researches on old texts, Stamp collecting, Bullet collecting, Metal dectecting [my big friggin horshoe magnet], and by far, Collecting lights even the cheapo 2Ds ducttaped together [now one time use and waterproof] :lolsign:

The light excites me,
Those that are single out there, one of these days when the energy czars quarrels, and the lights go out, who do you think they'll turn to?  who do you think the majority of the unenlightened population will turn to? to the elightened ones!


----------



## firefly99 (May 2, 2006)

The other day, I was using my E2D to light up the interior of a PC. Need to find the jumper switch for disabling the power-on password. I had some difficulty locating the switch, as I am not familiar with this particular PC model. My colleague must have noticed the light and her comment was "Looking for gold ?"


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2006)

I forgot about it...last fall

:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:
I was minding my own business, have my EDC one in pocket the other clipped to shirt pocket. Some guy from the other end of the room muttered "YOU ASIANS THINK YOUR SO SMART, brings [****ing] flashlights to school, whats the chance that we would have a power outage or a [****] emergency?"

Lights out.... 
:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## AlexSchira (Jun 6, 2006)

Spent yesterday hanging around with a bunch of high school friends who I was on the Rifle Spinning Team with. At one point, a guy I hadn't seen in eight years asked.

"Guide(nickname), you still carry around flashlights?"
'Yeah."
"...You haven't changed a bit."

Scariest thing? I was carrying the same Mini Mag I had with me all through my last year of high school, back before I even knew what an LED was. I even took it out to show off the scar on the anodizing from a high school antic. 
That same guy's response to the Nite Ize I had in the Mag.
"Here I am with twin girls and a new truck to show for all these years...and you just got better flashlights."

Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 6, 2006)

Did you tell him that his health plan probably has provisions that will help him deal with his feelings of shortcomings and insecurities?



AlexSchira said:


> "Here I am with twin girls and a new truck to show for all these years...and you just got better flashlights."


----------



## CanDo (Jun 6, 2006)

*After getting past knives, slings (DONT CALL THEM SLINGSHOTS), pliers, screwdrivers, scratchalls, nuts and bolts, scrap leather, spark plug, half opened battery, hole punch, a small roll of gaffer's tape, lead glandes, and rocks they come upon the flashlights*
Oh, so maybe you are OK?? *looks back at everything else* Oh.... Nevermind.....

(yes I have big and several pockets)


----------



## dirtie (Jun 12, 2006)

well ..a lot of people wonder why i carry more than one knife, now they find out 'bout the lights.if they only knew 'bout the GUNS  they would need to change their diapers lol 
dirtie fire at will ...poor ol will


----------



## AlexSchira (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a few days ago, I was emptying out my pockets before the metal detectors at Kennedy Space Center. the security guard, handing back my little tray of gizmos, spotted an E2E and modded Mini Mag I carry on long trips and asked.

"Afraid of the dark?"

"...Yeah. I owe Batman money."

...Ten hours in the car...I wasn't exactly thinking clearly...


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 20, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> Just a few days ago, I was emptying out my pockets before the metal detectors at Kennedy Space Center. the security guard, handing back my little tray of gizmos, spotted an E2E and modded Mini Mag I carry on long trips and asked.
> 
> "Afraid of the dark?"
> 
> ...


 Probably the best responce I've ever heard.
Mind if I use "Boogyeman" in place of Batman?


----------



## AlexSchira (Jun 20, 2006)

Go ahead, the copyright guys just laughed when I asked to trademark that.


----------



## lukevsdarth (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Stupid comment from a guy about your lights then regrets it?*

I was at a family BBQ here in Texas just like almost every other weekend. My EDC is a Xenon Ultrafire w/RCR123A's with a metal clip about 90 lumens. Fashionable with jean shorts. Anyways. My couisin-in-law asks (A male) hey Fred why do you always carry a light what your expecting a blackout. I reply (with a few longnecks in my system) hey if you have to ask you will never figure it out.

About an hour passes and remembering there are kids at the party running around and its dark outside. While a group of kids playing street football on the street are having fun, one falls while try to catch a ball. An oncoming car is close traveling fast. Someone screams Javier your son is on the floor. I quickly run towards the street and illuminate the kid and flash signal the car too. The car stops and we carry the kid who scraped his knee and his face. The son of the guy who asked me that question bet he ate his words later.

Fred :candle:


----------



## AlexSchira (Jul 10, 2006)

Helped out a friend at a barbecue over the holiday weekend, had to go out to his shed and dig through for some extra chairs. 
...That shed hadn't been cleaned since the last owner of the house built it, apparently, and it was about nine at night. A few minutes later, my friend walks out with a plastic grocery store light so I can see...and he sees me already pulling the chiars out with my new Photon Freedom clipped to my hat bill with the included clip which I keep on my keychain. All he said as he took the chairs...

"Dude...Sometimes I'm afraid to ask you what you have in your pockets."

...He should be.


----------



## carrot (Jul 10, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> "Dude...Sometimes I'm afraid to ask you what you have in your pockets."
> 
> ...He should be.


Next time, AlexSchira pulls out a tarantula from his pockets and shows off all the things you can use a majorly hairy spider for. Right? :lolsign:


----------



## The-David (Jul 10, 2006)

StainlessSteel said:


> I am sorry... but this has to be said....
> 
> if you think owning flashlights is bad.... try owning FIREARMS, more specifically an AR15, or an H&K or anything BLACK for that matter.
> 
> I own BOTH... i don't talk to anyone about them.... ever.



Right there with ya... Onley my realey close frends know about the lights and outher stuff. 

Its not lights but still a good storey. I have a first aid/surival kid in the trunk of my car. Me and a group of frends ar sitting at Dennies at 3am and one member of the group has a HUGE bruse on his rist. I offer him an ice pack, he responds, Sure. So I walk out to my car and get an instant ice pack from the first aid kit. They were all realey suprised that I had that in there... 

They dont even know the half of it.


----------



## hquan (Jul 10, 2006)

This may be the oddest comment yet - my wife said that she was glad that i have such and interest in lights and that it was such a useful hobby! Of course, she said this after the various lights have proven over a period of months how much easier they make our everyday lives...

As a side note - i had to level my shed today and as it got dark, I whipped out my HDS and continued uninterrupted. I don't know the precise amount of time - but I used it for a long time and the light never dimmed. Can't say enough good things about the HDS.


----------



## lightningbug (Jul 10, 2006)

It started snowing around Jackpot, NV. The further North I went, the colder it got, and the heavier the snowfall. I was headed for Meridian, ID, and when I crossed the State line, there were cars, motor homes and buses everywhere. They were shooting off the road left and right. Every time someone impatiently passed me (I was following right behind a semi using his tire tracks), I would pass them a little further up the road where they'd lost control.

I came upon a State Trooper parked off the side, sitting in his car. A couple of hundred feet ahead was a Ford Explorer-upside down. I stopped, grabbed my flashlight, and ran up to the car. Inside, four people buckled in were hanging upside down. I shined the light in and around, and asked if they were alright. They said they were cold but OK, and that a State Trooper had come by and said help was on the way. He hadn't come back yet. The driver said he was happy to see the flashlight as it was a little comforting. Hanging upside down in the dark, freezing in a blizzard was a bit frightening. I gave him the light and wished him good luck. And an "oh, by the way, the State Trooper is just over there in his warm car". 

This is a just a bit off topic, but I thought a story about the comfort of a flashlight is appropriate.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 10, 2006)

Not really an odd comment but I had to use CPF to demonstrate that I was not the only "weird" one who liked flashlights.

I married my best friend's cousin. She (my wife) understands my fascination with flashlights (although she think's it's a waste of money she has her money pit vices too - shoes). Anyway, we're at a family BBQ on Saturday night in my best friend's in-law's back yard. Nobody has prepared for the fact that it will get dark around 9:30pm. So everyone is at the tables in the yard, kids are playing on some big blankets laid out on the grass, etc. Well it starts to get dark (duh) and all of a sudden nobody can see anything, the tables are covered with plates, cups, silverware, whatever... out comes my LOP, Streamlight Key-Mate, and an Inova Microlight. Well those three lights were enough to get the table cleared, all things put away and make more room for drinking the night away. After we were sitting for a few minutes my best friend (his first REAL exposure to the multiple lights I usually have on me) looks at me and says, "You know you're weird, right?" and my wife agrees with him :huh: Then I had to bring up CPF and tell them that there's over 15,000 registered users of CPF so I'm not the only one. Then my wife says, "Can you believe there is actually a forum online for people who like flashlights?" while rolling her eyes....they'll just never understand.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jul 10, 2006)

A friend had his L1T out and I had my QIII. We were just goofing around and comparing output of the light.

Another friend (who is not so flashlight friendly) said:

"Whatever you do, >>>_DON'T CROSS THE BEAMS!"_<<<


----------



## tebore (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Shackleford said:


> A friend had his L1T out and I had my QIII. We were just goofing around and comparing output of the light.
> 
> Another friend (who is not so flashlight friendly) said:
> 
> "Whatever you do, _DON"T CROSS THE BEAMS!""_


 
Looks like we have some Ghost Buster Fans. Great movie.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Shackleford said:


> A friend had his L1T out and I had my QIII. We were just goofing around and comparing output of the light.
> 
> Another friend (who is not so flashlight friendly) said:
> 
> "Whatever you do, >>>_DON'T CROSS THE BEAMS!"_<<<


----------



## skalomax (Jul 12, 2006)

When i went camping not too long ago, i had with me my Amilite Neo T3. My aunt told me too walk her to the bathroom since she was scared and she said she needed a light. I walked her and she said that little light isnt going to be bright enough, as we began walking and turned on the Amilite she stood there amazed. She said where can i buy these at Walmart? I said nope sorry and they are $70 she stood and stared at me why did you pay so much and turned it on again and she said, "Oh Yeah" i should of told her of my $250+ light (U2)


My Amilte is no longer with me:thumbsdow


----------



## ciam (Jul 12, 2006)

"Very illuminating, it sheds great light on how crazy you're!"

Sorry, I was the one giving this comment. I fully repent now and that's why I'm here.


----------



## Grox (Jul 12, 2006)

ciam said:


> "Very illuminating, it sheds great light on how crazy you're!"
> 
> Sorry, I was the one giving this comment. I fully repent now and that's why I'm here.



Welcome to the crazy fold! Excellent choice, coming to the light side!


----------



## ciam (Jul 13, 2006)

"Excellent choice".... not so sure, but "coming to the light side" my wallet certainly is going to be.... The more threads I read, I longer my shopping list is..... and the more expensive the wanted flashlights become....


----------



## Dadof6 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife and son were working on a project and needed to use my laptop. They both know of my habit and tease me relentlessly about it. Anyway, they turned on the laptop and up came CandlePower Forums. They both started laughing and then my wife and son started acting like they were members of the forum. 
"Hey I have a really bright light." 
"Oh yeah, my light is bright too." 
"Well my light might be brighter than yours." 
"Yeah maybe, but I've got a really bright light." 

Too much truth in that conversation and it made me laugh. However when she left on a trip with the family she had no qualms about requesting the fenix lp1 and two Q3s. (Actually those were the lights I let her take, I kept the surefires at home.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 13, 2006)

Bowling partner who said "Wow" about my Dorcy Super 1W 1x123 said man they are expensive when I said $44.95 about P1 being brighter than this...

Some guys just can't learn...

Family doesn't roll eyes or sigh anymore. They just accept.


----------



## GregWormald (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know if odd is the right word, but:
The team meeting goes well over time and all the rest of the staff have packed up and left--turning the lights off as they leave.
We turn off the fluro's in the meeting room and suddenly it is very dark. The way out of the building is through the kitchen/lunch room, around the corner, down the hall, around another corner, across the room, and then out the door where the mass of light switches are.
I pull out my HDS 42 and as I proceed to light the way for all the comment comes "A flashlight, why would you carry a flashlight?"
Greg


----------



## Rando (Jul 18, 2006)

My wife: Why do you need three Mag-lights?

Me: That's actually two Mags and an ROP.

Her: Aropee?


----------



## Blazer (Jul 18, 2006)

Couldn't believe it the other day. My 4 year old daughter sees me with a new flashlight that I'm trying to slowly introduce into the house so the wife doesn't lose it.
It's a Mag3D stock, with a drop in 3W LED from Terralux. I really like the throw, sidespill is not the greatest, but good nonetheless for what it cost total.
Anyway, the 4 year old says, "Wow, Daddy, I didn't know you had a red flashlight?" (it's the red body 3D)
I couldn't believe she would notice, my wife sure didn't, until the daughter said something.
Well I either have to indoctrinate the 4 year old into flashaholism or not show her my new lights anymore....I think the former.


----------



## clipse (Jul 18, 2006)

Not really odd buy my wife said last night (while looking at my flashlight display on our nightstand) "Hmmm. Did I know about all of these purchases?"................................Maybe I should slow down.  Or stop displaying them all in one spot.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 18, 2006)

clipse said:


> Not really odd buy my wife said last night (while looking at my flashlight display on our nightstand) "Hmmm. Did I know about all of these purchases?"................................Maybe I should slow down.  Or stop displaying them all in one spot.


 

Ahhh, there's the secret. Don't hide them from her, but don't showcase them all in one space...:thumbsup: 

Or you could just check her shoe closet (or whatever she spends money on) and say, "Hmmm. Did I know about all THESE?"


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 18, 2006)

i have a weird friend who after showing my U2 said "wow nice light...can I stick it in my bum?"


Granted he was kidding (I hope) but man ohh man it was a weird comment 


P.S. I will be sending him a link to this thread LOL


----------



## ruledpaper (Jul 18, 2006)

On the SF A2:

"Its not that bright, why shouldn't I push the button any harder? OUCH! Ohhhhhh."


----------



## Chris201W (Jul 18, 2006)

Also on the A2:

"Why would I want a regular bulb if it has LEDs?"

_turns on incandescent

_"oooh..."


----------



## Illum (Jul 19, 2006)

G2 lighting up the chalkboard during a movie lecture in a room with one set of lights and no windows.

Movie through projector means lights out...we're expected to take notes by the light from the projector.

G2 30 feet from desk to board

Teacher: "Hey thanks!"
Student #1: "[lol] laughs"
Student #2: "Hey flashlightboy turn that off!" [I take notes using the minimag w/ led, and her head was beside the beam...so when she turned around shes getting 100% of that 65 lumens]
Student #3: do you have a cellphone?

[I had three lights in my pocket...forgot my cellphone at home, in some aspects, I hate this forum :lolsign:]


----------



## Illum (Jul 19, 2006)

Navck said:


> "I'll trade you a pokemon card and a dollar for that piece of junk light." - Girl saying that as I was playing with my HDS U60XR (MSRP of 245 dollars)
> 
> "240 dollars? You're a big fat liar, that must be only 1 dollar since its not M*G." - Ignorant kid, English class.





so unlightened, so n00bish....




Somy Nex said:


> i was just thinking about this the other day, and it struck me, the oddest comment to me is actually "What do you use it (or all of them) for?"



I don't think theres an answer for that....

Its like why people stock up on TP

you don't know when you'll need it, but eventually it will be used...


----------



## LEDism (Jul 20, 2006)

Last night I was at a friend's house and he asked if I had a flashlight. I gave him my 2D MagLED that I keep over there so there is always a working, bright light in that house (their 2D Brinkmann LED doesn't work unless you bang it on a hard surface a few times).


Anyway, he turned on the light, aimed in down at an angle directly in front of him, and made a back-and-forth motion with his right hand. Then he said "This is a whacker light"


----------



## AlexSchira (Jul 24, 2006)

When it comes to giving flashlights as gifts, I always keep it simple. A Mini-Mag with a Nite Ize drop-in is a light that anyone off the street can twist on/off and use without blinding themselves or breaking something. 
...Yet they find ways to...
I ended up befriending a guy who if he saw one of my lights, would insist on examining it in an almost child-like manner. He's smarter than I am by a long shot, but the way he looks at a fancy flashlight...So,I made him a Nite Ize Mini-Mag with lithiums to keep in his car. The first thing he did? He flashed himself in the face, looked at a female sitting at the table, and told her he could see three dots on her head. From the LED cluster, I guess. The girls had to make him put it down, and stop shining himself in the eye because he found the dots so amusing, this is a true example of a genius with inner child. 
Actual quote, when I told him that I make, collect and modify lights?
"...That is the most random, craziest hobby. Awesome."
Yeah. It is.


----------



## AlexSchira (Sep 13, 2006)

Just remembered this thread during yet another odd comment. 

I was talking to a friend who was bustling around her apartment with an earpiece or something on her phone. She was moving things around in her kitchen when she sighed randomly that 'Her flashlight broke' and that she had to get a new one. 
"...Oh really..."
"Yeah, I've had this metal one since high school, my dad gave it to me. I tried new batteries, it's just dead."
"Does it have white lettering around the bigger end?"
"...Um...yeah..."
"...Screw off the bottom, look under the spring. There's a spare bulb in there. That might do it."
She just listens and changes the subject quickly. A few minutes later.
"Oh my God! How'd you know about that thing in the flashlight? Is this a joke?"
"Don't ask."
"Are you next store or something? How many fingers am I holding up?"
"...Six."

She thought I'd rigged it up ALA 'Scream'. Eventually she accepted that I just had a few Maglites, and I even got her to think about getting an LED Upgrade for the silver 2D with the dead bulb. Usually I'd go off about getting something smaller and higher end, this friend has a bit of extra income despite her shortcomings, but her attachment to this old Maglite is the only reason she keeps it around. With her odd sense of humor, I can't wait to hear her reaction to how much brighter the Mag-LED will be compared to the incan on old batteries. Odds are it'll spoof some other horror movie.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hilarious story, Alex!

We should be telling these stories around a fireplace, sitting in comfortable chairs or couches. As wonderful as CPF is, I can't help but think how wonderful it would be to share these anecdotes over dinner or something. Oh well.


----------



## pilou (Sep 14, 2006)

Very fun thread.

If they are not interested in something, most people are quick to question you about owning "more than you need" and paying "more than you need." They just don't accept that different people can be legitimatly interested in different things. They rationalize paying a lot of money for their own gadgets, but they judge harshly others for paying money for different kinds of gadgets. I guess that's human nature, and flashlights being something people do not commonly get excited about, it may be wise no to flaunt your lights too much . If you keep on playing with and showing off your lights too much, do expect people to make snide remarks. So while I am not even close to being a serious flashoholic like some of you, I do try to keep it all stealthy :laughing:

Re Kids: they love lights. When my son was less than a year old, he would try to "catch" the light spot. Then he got a tremendous kick out of waving the flashlight and seeing the spot bounce around on the walls and ceiling. But he couldn't resist looking into it. Now that he is three, he knows better and he wants to play with the nicer lights. See, light can be a great childhood development tool :naughty: .


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 14, 2006)

The only place I can consistently get  is at the Bowling Alley.

But at least Monday night one guy has a NiteIze mini. He saw my 2AA M*gled and was thinking it was the same!!! 

I spread the word about the M*gleds at Wallyworld. I'll see if any of it "took" next monday night!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 14, 2006)

I showed a friend at work my new Peak Rainier CPF the other day. He liked the small size and the glow ring and all but couldn't understand why I wanted 'yet another Maglite'!! So I showed him the Minimag with terralux in the desk tidy - 'Oh, that's much dimmer' Then the ARC +4 - 'still dim'. Then a quick succession of whatever I had in my bag - INOVA T1, SF E1L, Fenix L1P, ARC AA, etc etc. The only light that outshon the Peak was the ORB RAW on high.

After all that he was really enthusiastic about the Peak!!! (But I didn't let him borrow it!!)


Be lucky...

PS - They still come to me when they want a torch at work!


----------



## Gern Blanston (Sep 14, 2006)

I bought a Surefire U2 at Cabela's: the clerk said, "you know, we have flashlights that sell for $5 here".

I bought a Surefire M6 at Bass Pro Shops. The lady who rang me up looked aghast at the price. She looked back and forth from the price to me, and the look on her face said, "you've got to be kidding". I finally said, "I know what I'm doing". She said, somewhat derisively, "oookkkaaayyy".


----------



## Illum (Sep 14, 2006)

sitting in the waiting room of the dentistry...

I was playing with my G2... and I met an amateur flashaholic...or should I say...a keychain light obsessed kid.

were talking a dozen or so keychain lights of all sorts paired with probably 3 keys at the most, all hooked up to this belt.:naughty:
he tried to imitate my random beamshots by taking out a plastic 2D light from his knapsack:candle:...with no success with the beam [half faded and barely visible with the florscents shining down, he literally exploded.
He threw his 2D eveready down the hall, "blam!" my guess is the light  during reentry cuz the bezel rolled back but the light went missing, rolling unnoticed into the office i guess...
He came over a grabbed my G2  , tossed it down onto the linoleum, "thud..." rolls down hitting a corner on the wall. I picked it up and it still works.

then I hear this high pitched wail / scream...I left the reception desk and hid in the bathroom for awhile...._when someone screams bloody murder, get the hell out of there ASAP._


----------



## frogs3 (Sep 14, 2006)

Last night I was taking my nightly walk around the neighborhood to try to burn off some calories and keep the heart rate up. My edc is an ACRO X990, which requires discretion to avoid shining into oncoming cars, houses, or other places that might get the ire of a local citizen, or worse, a politician. At my age (59) I know these things. I walked past the local firehouse where I saw a police cruiser parked in the driveway, and just knew I was going to get a visit at some point.

About ten minutes later, on the return trip to my house, I heard the greeting: "Are you looking for something with that light?" said the officer very pleasantly, with his car next to me. I responded that I like to avoid the irregularities in the sidewalk and not trip on the unlighted curbs (our suburb is not really well lighted even on the main streets, and less so on my side street). He cautioned about shining a light of this intensity too high into oncoming cars, etc., and I heartily agreed, making this a brief and uncomplicated encounter. Naturally, last night I forgot to take any ID, but did have my edc 4" folding Spyderco knife in my pocket. I could see it happening: call the wife from the police station and try to explain how I got detained while out for a walk. She already wonders why I carry ever brighter (and more expensive) lights (because my eyes are old, dammit, and I need more light!!). Wait till she sees the 75 W HID that is coming soon.

So, no I was NOT looking for "something"; actually I like to make sure that "someone" is not too close without my knowing about it first. A bright light can be all you need to end an unwanted "engagement" at night, leaving no one permanently injured. I am not the first one to discover this tidbit, and it seems obvious that the knife is not really a very good defense weapon compared to an HID light in an attacker's (or dog's) face on a dark street. Oh well, common sense is not really "common"

Sorry for ranting, but flashaholics of the world must unite against the ignorance of darkness. BTW, I have been collecting flashlights since I was 8; they are all over the house, and I am proud of it.

-Harvey K


----------



## b2eze (Sep 14, 2006)

"Better half" and I have been together 7+ years now... all my Ebay flashlight mod sales, PR adapter, Tri-Quad-Lux adapter, and sink sales on CPF she records on her "Quick books" as well as all the lights I buy and pass on to her or keep and play with.... and she asks....
"Are you going to bring a light to the beach?"


----------



## Gern Blanston (Sep 14, 2006)

Or collecting Beanie Babies...my mother-in-law's house is lousy with Beanie Babies, and she was upset with my father-in-law for upgrading their dial-up internet service to DSL for a few dollars more per month.

This mentality reminds of people who, when I tell them about a TV show that I liked, say, "I'm too busy to watch TV"; however, as time passes, I hear them talking about all kinds of TV shows, sporting events, and movies that they've watched, or they surf the internet, go shopping, or whatever. They like to try to make others think that they spend all of their time productively, but they have their leisure time just like everyone else. Some people have to make themselves feel superior to others at any opportunity.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Sep 14, 2006)

Showed off a Mag85 some months ago at work - lit some newspaper on fire with it. One cow-orker asked "Why?"

I saw his truck today. He's got a Super Duty F250 that is TOTALLY Decked out with offroad stuff - I'm talking the full size mudder tire on the roof with a hi lift jack, winch, fire extinguisher, etc. etc. Makes some sense as I know he rides ATV's

Still can't understand how he doesn't think having the sun in your pocket is cool.


----------



## Cevulirn (Sep 16, 2006)

One of my friends said this when I showed him my RoP:

So, when the cops pull you over, do you shine YOUR light in THERE eyes?


----------



## AlexSchira (Sep 26, 2006)

Wonderfully bad comeback today. A friend saw me tinkering around with my Surefire E2E while we were waiting for a file to load, and he asked.
"You still afraid of the dark?"
"No...The dark is afraid of _me."_
I flashed the wall for dramatic effect, just in time for my girlfriend to walk in and shake her head.


----------



## pEEf (Sep 28, 2006)

By far the 2 most common phrases I hear are:

From Friends: Can I see/borrow your little light

From Strangers: Why do you have that?

I guess to most people, having a flashlight in your pocket is akin to carrying a black ski-mask.

I just tell them I'm an Engineer, and it usually gets a satisfied "oh".

Our flashlights are the moderm equivalents of fire. Thousands of years of human evolution has insured our bond with fire, it being essential for survival of many populations.

Having a small sun in our pockets only feeds our fire!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 28, 2006)

Last week, in the locker room, getting changed to go home after having worked the Midnight shift. I was there with 2 guys getting ready for the Morning shift. One of them noticed the Streamlight TL-2 LED clipped to the top of my back pocket.

"What do you have that for?"

The other co-worker replys:

"That's in case the subway breaks down and he has to walk home through the tunnels."



That, and in case there's a Blackout or a Terror Attack.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 28, 2006)

Grox said:


> Welcome to the crazy fold! Excellent choice, coming to the light side!


 
I'm so conflicted... here I'm firmly on the light side, in my other hobby (Cowboy Action Shooting) they are always trying to get us to go over to the "dark" (Black powder) side.


----------



## clipse (Sep 29, 2006)

Yesterday at work:

"Ok, I can see why you would carry a flashlight.......but, why do you carry three?"


----------



## Blazer (Sep 29, 2006)

clipse said:


> Yesterday at work:
> 
> "Ok, I can see why you would carry a flashlight.......but, why do you carry three?"



"Because the two people beside me aren't smart enough to carry ONE." :devil:


----------



## WNG (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm presently sick with a bad cold, and I feel like I'm coughing up a lung.
While on the phone with my girlfriend, she hears my coughing and thought it's getting worse. I replied that I think I'm dying, and she responded, "Are you going to leave me everything? Will I get all your flashlights?"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 29, 2006)

My Uncle/Boss has a M*gcharger with no battery.... I think I'll take it home and play with it! Maybe 1185 it so I can say "i don't know why yours isn't this bright".

But I never get anymore guff about my flashlights. I can't even get


----------



## PocketLint (Sep 30, 2006)

As a flashlight newbie reading this......

....it does seem that you folks are a tad crazy.

I'm big into knives but I don't carry 10 with me. I carry a SAK and a Benchmade. I really don't understand the need to carry 3+ flashlights with you.

I have a 4D Maglite in my car, a 3D Maglite beside my bed, and a 3C Maglite in my basement. If I'm somewhere and the power is out I go get my big Mag out of my car. If I'm at home I have 2 Mags in the house.

What gives folks? I don't understand. I certainly don't understand spending more than $50 on a light. Heck I payed $25 for my larger Maglites and they are made in the USA from machined aluminum and are water tight and unbreakable. Plus they last way longer than some crazy 5 or 10 or 15 hours of runtime.


----------



## yellow (Oct 1, 2006)

yell, one could mention You bring 2 knifes around (_"why that, even one will last forever?"_ --> see the different opinions)  
(btw, on hikes I carry at least 2 knives and 2 lights. Usually more, as I have to outfit my buddies. I would never ask this question, was just an example)

If You are only used to batons with their 2nd function "give some illumination" so far, I would propose to try one of the Fenix lights.
From the time on, You will never ever bring the mags along, when You
1. actually have to hump the light (on a hike f.e.) or
2. do not need the baton function

... and then there are the real short running / high output lights 
PS: by posting here You show that Your soul is already lost


----------



## The Porcupine (Oct 1, 2006)

I have had all sorts of strange comments, but what strikes me the most about them all, is that those people think they have a right to give you poop over things they don't understand!
Although I don't understand why anybody would put a $4000 car stereo in his $2000 car, why a girl will pay two months of income for a purse, why a person will pay thousands of $ for stamps, etc., I don't friggin ask them "why"! 
They are using their own money to do so and it's none of my friggin business! 
The last time someone asked me "Why would you spend that much on a flashlight? A $10 light from Home Depot will do the same!"  I thought he mights as well get the full explanation. 
_Me: "If you had the money, would you drive a Yugo instead of a Mercedes?"_
_Him: "Heck no, man!"_
_Me: "Why? They will both get you from A to B!"_
_Him: "Yeah, but the Mercedes is just so much more, you know! It handles better, is safer, looks better, everything!"_
_Me: "Yes, but, the Yugo is much cheaper and will still get you around!"_
_Him: "Yeah, but I like the Mercedes! The Yugo suck!"_
_Me: "Well, there's your answer! For comparison, a basic $10 flashlight is like the Yugo, mine is like a Mercedes! It's all a matter of preference and yes.... it's expensive, but I am paying for it with my own money!"_

Oh yah, I gotta tell this one too! My wife is an ICU nurse. She was on the nightshift some days ago, working with two other nurses, one of them a guy.
She had to find something in a drawer. She got her MaxP Fatboy*** and pulled out her Surefire G2!
When she looked up, the guy had dropped his jaw on the table!:laughing: 
He asked her (drumroll) if it was a Mag(!) to which she said: _"No! They suck! This one's a Surefire and it's not even very bright compared to a couple of those my hubby has!" _I love her!:laughing:

_*She's not a "*purse*" type of woman!_


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 1, 2006)

I personally don't consider it odd, it wasn't exactly a comment, and it didn't quite come from a sane person (from me, actually), but sometimes, when I think about my LarryK12, I cackle. Hard.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2006)

PocketLint said:


> As a flashlight newbie reading this......
> 
> ....it does seem that you folks are a tad crazy.
> 
> ...


I've tried to answer this man's legitimate question twice now..... And each time, my comp freezes up! This only happens on these forums, when I click "submit reply." It has happened more than a few times. I really like CPF, but this is getting ridiculous.  

Could someone please answer this man's question about why we carry 3 or more lights. Thank You.


----------



## yellow (Oct 1, 2006)

"because we own them?"
or "because each of them is brighter/more useful than the "common aluminium flashlight" while alltogether still are lighter and need much less space than the one mentionned?"
or "because I dont want the Mercedes?"


----------



## AlexSchira (Oct 9, 2006)

I neck-carry a Photon Freedom, at first I used the adjustable necklace it comes with but I recently switched to a much looser steel bead-chain simply because my other half has a habit of randomly snatching the thing off of me to use it for some thing or another. Most recently at an outdoor concert ground (Tony Bennet outside Chicago), a friend observed her jerking the light ouf oy my shirt and using it to read the program. I didn't even react, I was busy eating at the time. My friend then asked if I ever disapproved of the way she does that. 

"Only when she needs to find something in the dresser when she gets up early. Some women wake their men with breakfast, mine gently strangles me awake with a steel chain before she goes to work."

And no less than a half hour later, a rather punk-loving friend joined us and upon seeing my girl using my Photon to read the program again, asked what it was. When I explained how it's a really nice keychain light, she actaully asked if I had the keychain clip so she could try putting it on one of her piercings. 

To this day...That is the only time a woman has asked if she could hang my flashlight off a belly button ring. Could have been worse, she could have been pierced higher up and I could be making a joke about those tassels Vegas dancers wear.


----------



## NightHiker (Oct 10, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> I've tried to answer this man's legitimate question twice now..... And each time, my comp freezes up! This only happens on these forums, when I click "submit reply." It has happened more than a few times. I really like CPF, but this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Could someone please answer this man's question about why we carry 3 or more lights. Thank You.



I don't have an answer, cause i think it's pretty funny too. I mean, I like lights as much as the rest of us, but i chuckle when i see someone on here carrying 5 or 6 lights (unless they have a job or situation where it is warrented). My edcs are small enough to be nearly unnoticeable in my pockets, but if youre carrying that many, often including 2 cell lights, your pockets are going to be stuffed. I really cant see going to the store for some milk (in the daytime!) with 3 surefires on me. Now, if youre going camping or on a walk in the woods or if youre a security guard on the night shift, thats another story.


----------



## jernan001 (Oct 10, 2006)

NightHiker said:


> I don't have an answer, cause i think it's pretty funny too. I mean, I like lights as much as the rest of us, but i chuckle when i see someone on here carrying 5 or 6 lights (unless they have a job or situation where it is warrented). My edcs are small enough to be nearly unnoticeable in my pockets, but if youre carrying that many, often including 2 cell lights, your pockets are going to be stuffed. I really cant see going to the store for some milk (in the daytime!) with 3 surefires on me. Now, if youre going camping or on a walk in the woods or if youre a security guard on the night shift, thats another story.


The answer is because we CAN! Because we CAN!:rock:


----------



## Dr Jekell (Oct 11, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> And no less than a half hour later, a rather punk-loving friend joined us and upon seeing my girl using my Photon to read the program again, asked what it was. When I explained how it's a really nice keychain light, she actaully asked if I had the keychain clip so she could try putting it on one of her piercings.
> 
> To this day...That is the only time a woman has asked if she could hang my flashlight off a belly button ring. Could have been worse, she could have been pierced higher up and I could be making a joke about those tassels Vegas dancers wear.



  :lolsign: 

I am glad that I wasn't eating something when I read this or I would need a new computer.


----------



## GregWormald (Oct 11, 2006)

"Could have been worse, she could have been pierced higher up and I could be making a joke about those tassels Vegas dancers wear."

And how exactly is the higher piercing worse?? 
Greg


----------



## AlexSchira (Oct 11, 2006)

...Then I would need to buy another light so it's a pair, obviously. I hate duplicate lights.


----------



## tebore (Oct 11, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> ...Then I would need to buy another light so it's a pair, obviously. I hate duplicate lights.


 
No then you would need 2 for a total of 3. Geez have you really been to Vegas?:lolsign:


----------



## Myself (Oct 14, 2006)

One comment gave me pause, this was from a coworker. I was working in a distant city but managed to bring a lot of toys in my luggage. My personal laptop is a Panasonic cf-m34, which has a strap attached to the back. Some time ago, I clipped a little Princeton Pilot to the strap, along with a cheesy little compass. It's actually quite handy.

So, hanging around the hotel lobby after work with nothing to do, my coworker and I get sick of pestering the girl at the front desk, and play the pockets game: Empty 'em onto the table and see who's got more crap! Out comes the Mini-Mag with the Nite-ize drop-in, the wallet, the cellphone, the keychain with the Photon... Earlier I'd been showing him the PAL-light in my toolbag. Since we'd been surfing the web in the lobby, my laptop was sitting there, and I clicked the Pilot off the strap and added it to the pile.

So he picks up each light in turn, and says "Oh, I get it now, this one is for when that one fails, and that one fails, and that one fails, right?".

I had to think about it for a moment before responding in the affirmative.

(Actually though, the Pilot on the laptop strap is the handiest EDC light I've ever had. Lights my way to the front door on the way out of the house every night.)


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2006)

NightHiker said:


> I don't have an answer, cause i think it's pretty funny too. I mean, I like lights as much as the rest of us, but i chuckle when i see someone on here carrying 5 or 6 lights (unless they have a job or situation where it is warrented). My edcs are small enough to be nearly unnoticeable in my pockets, but if youre carrying that many, often including 2 cell lights, your pockets are going to be stuffed. I really cant see going to the store for some milk (in the daytime!) with 3 surefires on me. Now, if youre going camping or on a walk in the woods or if youre a security guard on the night shift, thats another story.......


 
Guess what I'm currently doing, for a living. :lolsign:


----------



## DrJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Some years ago when one of my daughters was very young, she got really excited about all the batteries I had for my lights...she liked them because of all the different colors, I guess...so one day as I was testing some cells with a DVM and she said out of nowhere:

Dad.........when you die can I have your batteries?!?

(...pause...pause...)

Sure....

Dad...you're the best Dad ever!!!


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats kindda spooky if your child were older

quick! scrape all your wills you had with your lawyer! :laughing: 



DrJ said:


> Some years ago when one of my daughters was very young, she got really excited about all the batteries I had for my lights...she liked them because of all the different colors, I guess...so one day as I was testing some cells with a DVM and she said out of nowhere:
> 
> Dad.........when you die can I have your batteries?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Etienne1980 (Oct 21, 2006)

At my cousin wedding, I was showing my Arc AAA P to one of my uncles who is a veterinary surgeon in the french countryside. 
"-Hey uncle do you consider to buy a decent flashlight, it might be useful for you ?
-Yeah, I just bought a LED one. 
-Ok, but look at my flashlight : small, powerful, made in USA... You should buy the same. I ordered it from the US : around 50$, shipping included. It is a cool thing isn'it ?
-50$ ?! That's far too much mine costs 10$ ! I do not want to buy something with internet, it is too risky...
-So be it. Be happy with your 10$ flashlight..."

Some people do not understand no matter how hard you try to explain it. 
My uncle got phone calls around 3:00 AM from farmers who need help for their animals. He drives dangerous muddy, snowy coutryside roads to reach small farms in lost areas.
Please get a decent flashlight !


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2006)

Etienne1980 said:


> Some people do not understand no matter how hard you try to explain it.
> My uncle got phone calls around 3:00 AM from farmers who need help for their animals. He drives dangerous muddy, snowy coutryside roads to reach small farms in lost areas.
> Please get a decent flashlight !


 
Buy him one for Christmas! ..... Then he might understand. :twothumbs


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 22, 2006)

Etienne1980 said:


> At my cousin wedding, I was showing my Arc AAA P to one of my uncles who is a veterinary surgeon in the french countryside.
> ..........
> Some people do not understand no matter how hard you try to explain it.
> My uncle got phone calls around 3:00 AM from farmers who need help for their animals. He drives dangerous muddy, snowy coutryside roads to reach small farms in lost areas.
> Please get a decent flashlight !


An Arc AAA-P won't do. I would think a 3D MagLED is the minimum light for this use.
...ummm... maybe a 3AAA would fit in a medicine bag better.


----------



## Etienne1980 (Oct 22, 2006)

As many CPF'ers says "the best light is the one you have with you at the time you need it". My Arc AAA P is always in my blue jean "condom pocket". Not the most powerfull but "at the ready".

A 3D LED MAg cost around 100$ in France and a 2 pack of D cells is about 8$. 
But you are probably right : I can not imagine him with a tiny light like the Arc in his *big* hands. (He is capable to force a cow to get down by using his hands)

My grandfather is used to do a lot of manual work in his houses (he can fix everything : house, car...) and go to the french countryside for vacations and he still uses everyday a couple of crapy old flashlights : metallic square shape with the square battery, you open it like a book. You get the picture ? Oh I forgot : his eyes are really tired.
His Xmas present will be a Civictor AA or a Fenix E0, may be L1P. 

Why a lot of people who have an active lifestyle with a need for a good illumination 
tool got crappy flashlights ??? (french policemen use Maglights, french firemen use Pelican -in Europe the brand name is "Peli"- average flashlight, french medivacs got crap...)


----------



## Esthan (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been laughing so loud after reading:
"*If there is a 50% chance of rain you'll carry an umbrella. There is a 100% chance it will get dark tonight."
*that i've quoted it to my girlfriend.
*
*Responce was:
"Just because it's dark, it does not mean that You need a flashlight".

I'm speechless for the moment.


----------



## WildRice (Oct 22, 2006)

DrJ said:


> Some years ago when one of my daughters was very young, she got really excited about all the batteries I had for my lights...she liked them because of all the different colors, I guess...so one day as I was testing some cells with a DVM and she said out of nowhere:
> 
> Dad.........when you die can I have your batteries?!?
> 
> ...



When my wife turned 26, my oldest son (7 at the time) made my wife a card for her birthday...okay it was cute with the crayon people and b-day cake stuffed with candles (had to make sure there were 26 of them!) On the very back of the card, there was a little sad face (complete with tear drop from the eye) and a little message that read "I will miss you when you die!" my wife laughed so hard, and still has this card in her sock drawer!
*kids are worth it- even if for the entertainment value alone*


----------



## 65535 (Dec 12, 2006)

These are great stories. For quality I would pay easily as much as you guys do for your lights. I have requested a SF U2 Ultra for chirstmas and plan later on the new year to buy an M6 or another large light for the ehavy work but I plan on using the U2 for EDC with its adjustable output it should come in quite handy. But another hobby of mine that has been dwindeling is RC cars. Now you guys make think im crazy as the practicality is much lower but still, I have 2 RC cars with the mean cost RIght around $1200 a piece. So honestly my friends consider I'm crazy with the ZIppo Lighter I carry around EDC in my pocket with my wallet remind me to get a small light for that too, a knife (right now my friend whom may be recieving said knife is borrowing it it to see how he likes it) normally phone and soon a light. I usually use maglites and have to say they are fairly good for in house walking around for the price they are ecenomical, but they are damn heavy for what they are. Dim for the AA's and damn heavy for the D's they aren't the worst but luaghable by even the standards of a 1 w luxeon light.


----------



## Concept (Dec 13, 2006)

I know it sounds simple but I get the "what do you need them for?"

And im like "to light things up, see in the dark etc, etc."


----------



## Lightfantastic (Dec 13, 2006)

hquan said:


> How about trying out this response:
> 
> "To make sure that I'll always be able to see how beautiful you are, no matter how dark it gets"
> 
> That should earn you at least 1 light - if not 2.:naughty:


This is the "Three Star, Thumbs Up, Man of the Year" comment if I ever read it. You, sir, have perfected the technique to the happy marriage. A tip of the hat and a well-deserved salute. I hope you don't mind if I use your line someday.


----------



## Lightfantastic (Dec 13, 2006)

hquan said:


> How about trying out this response:
> 
> "To make sure that I'll always be able to see how beautiful you are, no matter how dark it gets"
> 
> That should earn you at least 1 light - if not 2.:naughty:


This is the "Three Star, Thumbs Up, Man of the Year" comment if I ever read it. You, sir, have perfected the technique to the happy marriage. A tip of the hat and a well-deserved salute. I hope you don't mind if I use your line someday.


----------



## zipplet (Dec 13, 2006)

At work I always carry an energizer metal coin cell light clipped to a belt loop on hand - it comes in handy often, and my EDC (0.5W AAA nuwai TM-310H). Now everyone always asks to borrow them... and I'm kind of afraid to lend out my EDC incase it doesn't come back 

I've had the "Why do you carry a flashlight at work?" followed by "I should get a small one like that!" at work. Also had the "Do you *always* carry one?". So far the oddest comment I've had is a co-worker calling my coin cell light a "white laser" and telling me it's dangerous to carry.

I wonder how long until I carry more lights than this regularly  Although when I'm out at night I additionally carry a Nuwai X-3 - no comments about this one yet.


----------



## DogLeg (Dec 14, 2006)

Shortly after I "discovered" flashlights and built an ROP and a Mag85, my wife said, "Let's not mention this to our friends...."

I guess being a flashoholic is somewhat worse than mental illness.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I bring my U2 to school as my EDC light and a Surge (don' tell plz) well one friend and second chair tuba friend (I'm first) practically screamed you carry a knife around as I pulled my surge out to use the scissors im liek shut up your too load and yes I do.

As for the light he's jsut liek wow thats crazy bright.

In another class 6th period science I had my light out towards the end of the period someone saw and I said hey watch this I shine it at a paper and am slightly blinded hes like hey shine that it my eyes so I say here to it yourself and I tell him to face the teacher so he doesn't blidn anyone else and he's like wow I need to get one of these to blind myself.  no one seems to care that much that I spend as much as I do on flashlights.


----------



## rik (Jan 14, 2007)

Oddest comment had to be from a cow-orker. We were working inside some chunk of the internet, in a server room where the lighting fuse had blown and an engineer was on the way to fix it. I had my AA mini-mag in my mouth lighting the bit inside the chassis i'm working on, and my SF L2 resting on the rack behind flooding the general area. I'm also working on the kit itself with my Leatherman Charge, and the bit kits are on top of the case, because one of the other bits in the case is the right size for the screw-in rack nuts on Sun kit.

The coworker asks "why do you carry this stuff?". I was about to turn off all the lights and let them contemplate finding their toolbox in the dark. Fortunately, not all of my cow-okers are stupid, and this one stopped before I answered, having just looked around, and said "I'd probably have tripped over my toolbox by now, and be struggling to open the case becase it's a wrench in my hand, not a screwdriver, wouldn't I?".


Another one that amused me:
We're outside, walking along an unlit path, at night.
"Why do you carry that torch?"
"So I can see in the dark."
"I can see in the dark. It's called night vision."
*Gladius, switched to full beam, to the eyes* "ARGH!"
"I can see in the dark too. It's called tactical level lighting. C'mon. Put your hand on my shoulder until the green blob goes away"



I think my favourite comment was not odd, merely an observation. A friend was asking about my Gladius. I show them the constant on/off with dimmer, then the strobe bouncing off my hand, eliciting a "wow. that's bright even then. and annoying, but i couldn't stop looking". Finally, I bounced full beam on the ceiling. Another friend, who has his back to us comments "I'm not going to turn around if it's that bright after bouncing off the ceiling. How big is that thing?". I show him. He hits himself in the eyes, not believing it's the same device.


I note that I'm the one in the office that people ask to borrow a screwdriver or a light from, pretty much every day. They're the same people who ask why I EDC so much stuff. They ask why I carry a torch during the day. I ask them how long after we leave the office that it gets dark. The answer to that is that it gets dark an hour and a half before we leave the office, at the moment.


----------



## blake711 (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't mind the normal stuff.

why do you carry a lighr or Man thats crazy to spend that much on a light.

I do hate the morons that don't understand that the beam of a MAG light is CRAP. PURE AND UTTER CRAP. Mags are for modding.. Thats it. Don't tell me your mag is better than my Surefire. I ain't going there. The mag boys are I swear the worst to try and talk some sense into.

My best story isn't about Lights its about guns. Since others talked about people freeking when they know you have guns or legally carry them. I am at local sporting goods store purchasing a couple cases of 9mm with my wife. The register pops up a deal about you have to be 18 to purchase the ammo. The punk 16 year old kid looks at me.. 32 years old and says I don't think your old enough to purchase this. He was joking so I joked back. In the most John Wayne strait face I could muster I said. Well you can sell it to me or I can shoot you and take them. My wife was like WTF? This kid was scared to death. My wife busted out laughing and said hes just screwing with you. Needless to say only other words from him was $182.33 sir. And have a nice day.

Blake


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 15, 2007)

I got some good ones since i've been slowing down buying and will "pair down the heard" soon.

When someone asks "howa re your flahslights?" I say good but I really need to slow down on the CPF and stop buying them for awhile unless I sell a few. most ocmmon answer: "well, you really don't need anymore right?"

If they only knew...I'd sell some so I could justify getting more.. i'm just about outta room!!! 

don't I say this every year? LOL


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 15, 2007)

"How do I turn it off?" General Manager of Morrisons, Milehouse Lane after I let him borrow it during a power cut. It was a David 15 with tail clickie, and he was trying to twist the head MAG-stylie!


----------



## dim (Jan 15, 2007)

MikeSalt said:


> "How do I turn it off?"


HAHA! I get that a lot. If I loan a flashlight with a clickie, the borrower will try to twist it. If I loan one with a twistie, then he or she try to click it. And on the occasion that a twistie is actually twisted, it's, invariably, the wrong way.

73
dim


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 15, 2007)

All my people; family, coworkers, bowling team members etc. are cool and don't hassle me about it.

But of course NONE of them carry a light! And boss is always asking to use my P1....


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 16, 2007)

It's official, the one light I've recommended to non-flashaholics more than all others combined is the Photon Freedom off batteryjunction. Just last Saturday at a club, my girlfriend ripped my red one off my neck to show to her raver frien who ran off with it and didn't come back for three techno songs...came back with three other friends in tow, wanting to try it out. By the end of the night the raver girl said she wanted fve in different colors, At one point she asked me why I carried the thing with me like I did, while marveling at the little thiing's brightness even thought it's the dimmest model they make. 
"I just like to be ready for anything."
"I dance, that's what I want to be ready for."
I have to admit, some of the tricks she did with the Photon on its neck clip were pretty awesome, wish I'd brought another along so she could have two going. 

The strobe mode, lack of moving parts and color options mke the Freedom the ideal Raver light since designated Photon Rav'n never caught on due to limited availibility. Plus, once they figure out they can use it for more than dancing...I just baited and hooked a small pack of potential flashaholics. 

Wouldn't be so bad if they threw in one for me in one of their orders so I can show off my trophy for taming the glowstick loving club rodents of Chicago.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 17, 2007)

These comments I laughed out loud to - great stuff.


chmsam said:


> 2). From the person I am helping shop during a blackout -- "Why do you have such bright lights and so many of them?"
> Same person, as I shut off the light I am using -- "Oh. Yeah."





Planterz said:


> I don't know, man. There was this one time, during an ice storm, when the power went out, it was -10 below outside, pitch dark inside, and I _really_ wanted a cup of tea.





gadget_lover said:


> At the car dealer. The sales guy points at my waist and says " You're on". I blush, turn away and zip up, only to find the zipper is already up. Then he smiles and says "No, Your flashlight. It's on." Sure enough my EDC turned on in the car as I was driving.



But the best was definitely this one:


Sleestak said:


> Finally, "Do you have a '*fallic* thing?' " (meaning, of course, that my interest in flashlights in reality had something to do, in a cheap-*** psychobabble way, with an interest in the skin pony.)
> My answer, "I'm a man, of course I have a fallic thing." When I said this, I pointed to my crotch. When she looked down, I pounced.
> Me: "Oh my God, I can't believe you just looked."
> Her: "I didn't *look*!"
> ...



And for the modders:


NFW said:


> All the shoes and rings in the world ain't gonna help find your keys in the dark.


Stop it. You're giving me ideas.


----------



## carrot (Jan 17, 2007)

AlexSchira said:


> The strobe mode, lack of moving parts and color options mke the Freedom the ideal Raver light since designated Photon Rav'n never caught on due to limited availibility. Plus, once they figure out they can use it for more than dancing...I just baited and hooked a small pack of potential flashaholics.


When I rave, I use my green Photon III's to great effect. It looks like there are small dots floating around when I do it, and when you press the momentary button the dots change to lines.


----------



## Nereus (Jan 17, 2007)

Sometimes my significant other loanes my flashlights and then complains that they are too bright... How can a flashlight be too bright??? So she told me to build her own flashlight... that is dim enough.

Second story: my work collegue loaned my P1D-CE because he consideres buying one. After playing with it for some days he said that it is a very good light but there is one problem... it is too small (that's usually an advantage...) and he is afraid of losing it! Then he figured out that it should be carried in a keychain. So now there is a new function for keys: they prevent P1D-CE from getting lost...

Third story: I modded 2D mag for my work collegue. He had been hiking with his friend and had shown the mag and shortly described "that flashaholic weirdo who tuned it". Of course this friend took a full blast from the modded mag directly to his eyes... and it took a while before he could see anything, but after the recovery he told that it is a damned bright light and asked if "that weirdo" could mod one for him too.

-N


----------



## nifreaky (Jan 17, 2007)

I showed a colleague my collection of "duty lights" las night and he said "What? Seven torches? Let's NEVER talk about this again or tell anyone else, alright?"

hmmmm.... Am I a geek?


----------



## nifreaky (Jan 17, 2007)

OOps.....dupe post!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 17, 2007)

<Aunt shines angry blue streamlight at white wall from a distance while my fenix l1p (with good tint) was lighting up a wall> ...Aunt says "See, mine is whiter!!" Mind you she is not colourblind.:huh2:


----------



## mcmc (Jan 18, 2007)

AlexSchira said:


> Helped out a friend at a barbecue over the holiday weekend, had to go out to his shed and dig through for some extra chairs.
> ...That shed hadn't been cleaned since the last owner of the house built it, apparently, and it was about nine at night. A few minutes later, my friend walks out with a plastic grocery store light so I can see...and he sees me already pulling the chiars out with my new Photon Freedom clipped to my hat bill with the included clip which I keep on my keychain. All he said as he took the chairs...
> 
> "Dude...Sometimes I'm afraid to ask you what you have in your pockets."
> ...




Great stories, alex. Btw, I've been looking for an easy + convenient way to have the clip with me wherever I go, how do you attach it to your keychain?


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 18, 2007)

My brother last night: "We looked back and it looked like a car with its headlights on driving on the footpath... You know you're just showing off."

Me and a friend were carrying a 25W compact fluorescent (with reflector) each, on our way back from looking at Comet McNaught.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 18, 2007)

Off topic, but to answer MCMC's question, the Photon Hands Free Clip holds the Photon, and the Photon itself has the keyring on it. That way you can leave the Hands Free Clip on the light all the time and by using a clip on the keyring on the light, it comes off easily from the keyring and you're good to go. Just be careful to keep the magnets on the clip away from credit cards and the like. The magnets are fairly strong for their size and I wouldn't be surprised if they'd zap a credit card strip.


----------



## myk (Jan 18, 2007)

Question: When did you get into this flashlight thing?

Answer: When I got sick of stepping in dog crap in my back yard.


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jan 19, 2007)

At work all people say is:

"Get a life !!"
and
"You have too much money" :laughing:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a couple small tidbits to add to this wonderful thread.

Just last fall, a female co-worker says as I'm repacking my backpack before I leave for home one day: "OMG why do you have so many flashlights?"
I just smile and continue loading everything up.
Same co-worker about 3 weeks later when the power went out (nighttime, no windows in our work area anyway, and the backup lighting failed to come on... ie pitch black) and as I hand her a flashlight she says: "Ohhhhh, I understand now"
She now carries a small squeeze led in her purse... well it's a start. 

In High School (1997-ish) my EDC in my backpack was a Princeton Tech 40. My school's blueprints were origionally drawn for a prison. (so ironic) Therefore alot of rooms have no windows whatsoever. 
One day the power goes out during american history lecture. *Misc noises of suprise and confusion. Then my light goes on.* 
History teacher: "Why do you have that in your backpack?" 
Me: "Why not?"
History Teacher: "Let me see that"
I hand it down the room to him, and he nods apprivingly.
History teacher: "Ah ... Thank you"
And the History lecture resumes under my candlepower.

After highschool I did about 3 years as a Law Enforcement Explorer... under 21 program sponsored thru the Boy Scouts of America for those who aren't familiar with the program... another way of putting it might be somewhat of a JROTC for LEOs. Great program IMO.
A few of us Cadets were of course avid EDC fanatics with knives, lights, first aid kits, and whatnot. 
I pull out my new toy, a surefire 6P 
[It was still rather new at that time, when everyone most officers were only carrying larger type stingers or here and there a magcharger. "Normal" cadets were generally stocking themselves with 2D mags and 2xAA minimags]
My biggest "EDC gear Rival" looks at it's compact size, and the beautiful tactical beam that and imply says to me:
"I hate you" :laughing:

Sometimes having the newest, or biggest toy is just so rewarding.


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 19, 2007)

This is not a joke lol.

I was at work and I dropped my L1 on the floor (ouch  ) and my (hes a real big Star Wars fan) co-worker said "my gosh hes got a Light Sabre. :laughing:



I just laughed and said it was my torch.


----------



## stonehold (Jan 19, 2007)

My fiance doesn't usually seem to have an issue with my lumen lunacy, she had no objection to my selection of the P1D-CE as my Christmas present this year. She does however have no problem telling anyone who asks about whichever light I'm enjoying at the time not to encourage my "flashlight disorder". I should object to this, however correct she may be, but I can still understand the dim view the unenlightened can have of our hobby/lifestyle/obsession. 
 

:tinfoil:


----------



## FireFighter05 (Jan 28, 2007)

I actually had someone say "What the hell is a Maglite?" to me the other day...


----------



## moeman (Jan 28, 2007)

When i first got my Orb RAW Ubin i was showing it off to some friends at Applebee's and one of the people with us said: "Is that thing legal?"
I had to ask "Why wouldn't it be?"
They replied "Because it is so small and bright!"


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I showed my newly aquired P1 to my mum today and she thought it was cute. :laughing:


----------



## hawkz (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey torchboy, I have a similar story. I was jogging around a lake tonight and turned on my Pierce M10 when all of a sudden, the two people coming towards me froze. I jogged by and they said, "Oh, we thought you were a car." I guess maybe a car with only 1 working headlight, and LED to boot? Woot!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Feb 1, 2007)

Greetings!

Oddest comment I ever heard was from my girlfriend. She's never noticed my flashlights or cared about them... seems pretty oblivious to the whole thing. Anyway, I returned from Costco with 5 of the Inova X02 lights they have on sale for $22.99. She looked at the packages I set down on the kitchen table and said:

You bought 5 of them?

Expecting some kind of lecture, I said "Uhh.... Yeah....."

She then said "Would you go back tomorrow and buy 3 for me?"

I think she might be a flashaholic in hiding... 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Feb 1, 2007)

The oddest comment I had was just a few weeks ago. My sun has a therapy in an old school building in the country side near to my home town. Although it's a beautiful old schoolbuilding, the place is remote and they are working the road there since a few months. No road lightning there!

We were walking from the school to the car, that was parked a few hundred meters further on the separate parking lot and it was dark and rainy.

So I took out my Fenix P1D-CE and made sure we did not stumble on anything.

The teacher who followed us was surprised I carried a light and asked, of course, for the price... My 56 euro was causing an "mmm thats' expensive" reaction.

The next week the teacher told me that, the day after, he had fallen on the ground because he missed a piece of brick on the road and ruined his suit completely: trousers and jacket both unrepairable.

My reaction to him was...hmm hope you can buy a new suit for the 56 euro you saved by not carrying a decent flashlight..

He asked for the website where he could order them!!!!


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 1, 2007)

From thread title: Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?


Who are these "sane" people you speak of?


----------



## AzGB (Feb 1, 2007)

I had brought my Costco HID in to to work, and left it sitting on the floor outside my office (I work for the Scottsdale Gun Club, so seeing all sorts of amazing gear around here isn't really out of place), our LE/Military director walked past my office, stopped, did a double take, and stepped into my office. 

"So, why'd you bring the StarGate in this morning?"


----------



## Nereus (Feb 1, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> From thread title: Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?
> 
> 
> Who are these "sane" people you speak of?


All the non-flashaholics?

-N


----------



## roguesw (Feb 1, 2007)

AzGB said:


> I had brought my Costco HID in to to work, and left it sitting on the floor outside my office (I work for the Scottsdale Gun Club, so seeing all sorts of amazing gear around here isn't really out of place), our LE/Military director walked past my office, stopped, did a double take, and stepped into my office.
> 
> "So, why'd you bring the StarGate in this morning?"




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, that made my day 
thats a great line,


----------



## topgunz1 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was working (LEO) and called EMS for a dunk passed out an unresponsive, fire arrives first and are checking him out. For whatever reason one of the firefighters didnt have a light to check the kids eyes. He asks, "Does anybody have a flashlight?" I offer him two different options. He shines them both and then says...

"Does anybody have a flashlight that doesn't burn retinas?" 

now what would the use of that be?!


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 3, 2007)

hawkz, you've reminded me of another story. I had installed a couple of spotlights on the front of a friend's van and a bit later he found some 100W bulbs to replace the original 55W bulbs. He decided to change one and test it in the road outside his apartment to see how much brighter than the original it was. His daytime test was inconclusive (they both looked bright) so he tried again at night. He turned them on just as a couple walked around the corner. She screamed (as you do when spotlighted) and someone else yelled words to the effect of "What's going on here?" Testing was aborted until a quieter time.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 3, 2007)

"is your power still on?" 
From my neighbor durring our last power outage.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 3, 2007)

Most of the time I just get  from my Family and Friends.

I'm in the process of getting two Cree mods, and the family is in support of it. Frankly this amazes me!

But then I don't spend a lot of money on toys, and work pretty much in exclusion to other things. So I guess they feel "sorry" for me!

I DO know this... If any time I'm with any of the above people and they need light, I get asked/told to provide.


----------



## firefly99 (Feb 3, 2007)

1) My baby boy was prone on the floor and pointing at something under the sofa. I got down to his level and pull out my E2D to light up the dark areas. Found his toy car.

My mum was nearby and her comment was "What a bright light"

2) I was at my local SF dealer shop, purchasing a few dozens CR123 batteries. 
The sales person comment was "You must be going somewhere seriously dark with your Surefires"


----------



## FASTCAR (Feb 3, 2007)

Was on my nightly walk lastnight.I was behind a park.A cop i did'nt know got the drop on me.He saw my Pl24 in my hands and took out his sad 4d mag and said :

" I see your schwartz is as big as mine" ......Sadly he got the down side




**Side note** After turning on his mag to battle me, he mumbled somthing like "It's like 10 times mine"

I mumbled back...Genetics


My motto : Don't bring a cruddy mag to a H.I.D. fight


----------



## jclarksnakes (Feb 4, 2007)

...My sister says I am ***** for flashlights. 
JC


----------



## redskins38 (Feb 4, 2007)

I was doing a group thing that required physical activity. that told us to give everything we had of value in out pockets to our guide. well cell phone, wallet, and keys come out first. It was a night and cold. Then i pull out my L1P,M4, and E2W from all my pockets. The guides response was "Your like a dang navy seal That made me happy


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 4, 2007)

I'v e been told i'm "retarded" for lights...

Now in the Boston accent it more like "You're re-taaaar-did for lights" LOL



jclarksnakes said:


> ...My sister says I am ***** for flashlights.
> JC


----------



## rik (Feb 5, 2007)

My favourite incident happened this weekend, while out with a friend who's an LEO, walking their dog. Well.. standing at the edge of the park in the cold while the dog found the perfect tree to mark as his... I'm showing him the new Orb Raw NS. Obviously, to see the thing in the dark, we need a light, show I give him the 2AA Maglight with the Terralux K2 upgrade head and NightIze clickie tailcap to see the Orb when it's off.

He asks me to keep an eye on the dog while he looks at the torch. I light the dog up with the Surefire L2. There's a crash from the bushes off to one side, and with my remaining hand, I whip out the Glaldius and hit it full beam, revealing a cyclist with no lights tangled up in both his bike and the bush.

LEO turns to me and says "I'm not going to ask why you own 4 lights, but that's mostly because I want to know why you're *carrying* 4 lights. I don't want to know how many you've left at home..."

L2 Lumaxmax is currently for sale. I think it'll be replaced with a Blackbear Borealis...


----------



## juancho (Feb 5, 2007)

Last week I had to go to the gun store to get a couple of the Quick Detach Swivels that sometimes I use in my lights.

I took with me a Surefire M-6 and a Borealis to show the guys at the store some powerful lights.

While there and before I had the opportunity to show the beams of the lights, a guy that had in the truck a new Maglite 6 D with a Xenon Magnum Star bulb, wanted to bet $10.00 that his light was the most powerful of all.

I bet that his pride was hurting more than losing the $10.00

Juan C.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 5, 2007)

It would have been great if you could have shown him that he could have packed that much lighting into something like a Bear Cub without having to lug around something that looks like it belonged to a caveman. 

Would have probably been worth more than the $10 if the guy got lined up as a potential customer.



juancho said:


> Last week I had to go to the gun store to get a couple of the Quick Detach Swivels that sometimes I use in my lights.
> 
> I took with me a Surefire M-6 and a Borealis to show the guys at the store some powerful lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 5, 2007)

juancho said:


> Last week I had to go to the gun store to get a couple of the Quick Detach Swivels that sometimes I use in my lights.
> 
> I took with me a Surefire M-6 and a Borealis to show the guys at the store some powerful lights.
> 
> ...



Heck,Gosh and Darn... I could beat THAT with a 2D (for brightness - not runtime!)

And if I had the SL3AATasklight that now has a Cree in it...... WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## LawKid (Feb 5, 2007)

simbad said:


> Someone asking: How you can spend that much in a flashlight?
> My answer: How you can spend $400 in a cell phone?:devil:



Flashlights outlast cell phones by a lot too.

I haven't been into flashlights long enough to get weird comments, but I have gotten snide remarks regarding carrying a knife and/or a firearm.

I just don't care. I don't give people a hard time about their personal choices in life, so don't judge me.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 5, 2007)

The other day my son said, maybe only half jokingly, that he's part of a sitcom family. "My mom runs the town (she's a school principal who seems to know everyone) and my dad collects flashlights. Well, maybe he's right.

Geoff


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 6, 2007)

Probably the oddest comment I got was when I gave a guest of ours who came over one of my $0.47 Photon Clones and told him that I had dropped a more efficient $0.25 LED into. He was impressed as it was much brighter than most photon lights. 

The guy then suggested:
"You should put some of these LED in shoes"
Me: "Ah, like shoes that kids have that have little red blinking lights?"
"No, I mean a whole bunch of them facing forward so you light up where you are going when walking in the dark!"


... now I have to do it ...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually, that's already been done. They were marketed as a comfortable shoe for walking around a dark house. Anyone remember what those were called?


----------



## Dorky1 (Feb 6, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Actually, that's already been done. They were marketed as a comfortable shoe for walking around a dark house. Anyone remember what those were called?



A really "light" pair of shoes !!!  Sorry, I couldn't resist :laughing:


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a good one, this might just perk up some ears around here. 

My father recently called me up to say that he 'found another one'. He had a guy doing some lighting fixtues at his townhouse, he of course was standing around pretending to help, he's not as mechanically inclined as some. Yet, he saw the light the guy was using, and asked. 
"Is that a Surefire?'
The guy turned around slowly, and said it indeed was. My dad knew what a Surefire was from the one I'd shown him a while back. This guy proceeded to explain that he was a flashaholic, telling my father that he looked around at lights wherever he went. My dad asked if he knew there was a website about lights. 
The guy said he also knew about the site. 

"Alex, all these years, I thought it was just you talking to yourself on there."


----------



## 65535 (Feb 18, 2007)

ear to ear.

I helped my friend out at school seem a screw for taking something apart in our craptastic theater and he's like why do you hav ea flashlight, I wanted to hit him HARD!


----------



## Burgess (Feb 19, 2007)

Why do I carry a flashlight ?


Because idiots like you DON'T !


----------



## 65535 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thinking about the thread title,

What do SANE?? People say about yoru flashlights, 

guys I think he meant what do we say to eacother when we run into eachother and whats the oddest comment from one of us?? Since people that don't carry lights are most definately not sane.


----------



## boosterboy (Feb 19, 2007)

from a girl about a my G2

girl: "is that one of those FBI search lights they use during drug raids???"


from another girl about L4, before she figured out that it was the L4 is actually a flashlight

"is that a vibrator???"

_(I click the light on, in front of her friends with their D-cell maglights)

_girl: "wow, that is like... the smallest brightest light I have ever seen"


----------



## Alteran (Mar 1, 2007)

If you tell someone the price of a light, let's say, oh, the A2 Aviator (uh-oh!), and they freak out about the price, (they will), simply reply with a tangled mess of technical jargon.

"$200 for a light!?!"
"Yes, but this is a special light! It uses both a high-output xenon bulb and 3 lower-power LEDs, and has a fully regulated output, so the output is constant until the twin cr123a lithium batteries are completely drained. It's also shock resistant and completely waterprrof, with a 2 stage momentary-on push button tailcap and a 2 stage constant-on twist tailcap."
"Erm..."

I'm sure you can do better, as I'm pretty new to this. Still, if you say it fast enough, a lot of people won't even bother trying to respond.


----------



## LEDependent (Mar 2, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> Probably the oddest comment I got was when I gave a guest of ours who came over one of my $0.47 Photon Clones and told him that I had dropped a more efficient $0.25 LED into. He was impressed as it was much brighter than most photon lights.
> 
> The guy then suggested:
> "You should put some of these LED in shoes"
> ...



Heey, I did that with an old pair of shoes. They were Sketchers Alleycats, and they had a good bit of rubber in the middle. Sanded the domes off of some 5mm red LEDs, dug out enough rubber for a CR2032 battery, and inserted battery/LED combination. It looks like the underbody lighting that riced out cars sometimes have. Try it!!


----------



## Nereus (Mar 4, 2007)

First some background: my work collegues know pretty well that I am interested in modifying flashlights. I have modded some for them, too. And since people have shown some general interest in my hobby I have emailed them some links to the CPF mod forum threads where I have described how I have tuned my flashlights.

Couple of weeks ago we recruited a new employee and I was told later that the following discussion took place (I was not personally listening to it):
new employee: "I heard that Antti (=me) has a kind of flashlight tuning hobby. Is that true?"
older employee: "It is not a hobby, it is a religion. They have established even a WEBSITE where they WORSHIP flashlights!"

-N


----------



## DM51 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nereus said:


> older employee: "It is not a hobby, it is a religion. They have established even a WEBSITE where they WORSHIP flashlights!"


So he got that just about right, then!

I was outside with a couple of friends. One of them realised he had dropped his glasses on the grass somewhere. "Do you have a torch somewhere in the house?" he asked. 
"I have one here," I said, pulling out my keychain CR2 Ion XT.
“What? That little thing? What use is that going to b… HOLY $H!7 !!!!”
You can probably guess at which stage in the conversation I had switched it on.


----------



## Lit Up (Mar 4, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Most of the time I just get  from my Family and Friends.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting two Cree mods, and the family is in support of it. Frankly this amazes me!
> 
> ...



And I want beamshots of one those mods. (The SL 3xAA)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll see what I can do Lit...

I have a cantankerous old Sony FD90. IF I can even get it to work, it doesn't take the best pics....

Let me try tp paint you a mental image...

It has a solid edged center spot which at about 10 feet is maybe 8 inches across.
There is an ever so slight Corona around that spot, going to a "dark" area also about 8 inches outside of that.
Then we get to a slightly brighter ring of about half the size of the dark area.
Then we have very even spill out to maybe 11 times the size of the spot.

It isn't at ALL pleasing as a white wall hunter. 

But outside in quality dark with just a hint of fog it looks like a throw monster!

And it readily shows me anything even my M*g85 does, though perhaps not as much coverage at the target.

I would imagine a Cree or a the other LED of the moment running on multiple D cells in a M*g with a LOP or MOP reflector would make us forget about high strung fragile hotwires!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 16, 2007)

I finally have something to add to this thread! Yay.

A couple days ago, I went in to the KFC/Taco Bell after work (about 9:30 p.m.), and there was a young couple there. While I was waiting for my order, I heard someone say:

"Spelunking or server maintenance?"

The girlfriend apparently couldn't contain herself, and was probably just searching for a pair of alliterative terms. She and her boyfriend asked if there was any particular reason for my EDC (no, they didn't actually say "EDC"




), and I admitted that I just like carrying these things.

Of course, I came up with a snappy response on my way to the car (



):

"Neither... psychosis!"





So it was more about my EDC than my flashlights, but I carry five flashlights out of 11 total EDC items, so I don't know where exactly that would fit.


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats alot of EDC! Show me your belt or whatever u clip it to


TigerhawkT3 said:


> I finally have something to add to this thread! Yay.
> 
> A couple days ago, I went in to the KFC/Taco Bell after work (about 9:30 p.m.), and there was a young couple there. While I was waiting for my order, I heard someone say:
> 
> ...


----------



## NutSAK (Mar 17, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Of course, I came up with a snappy response on my way to the car (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you hate when that happens? You can't come up with anything good in a pinch, and all you had to do was be honest.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's a good one. I had a pocketed custom CR123 light with a Cree LED in it, the warmest bin available. Some friends and I just finished watching a movie, when it was over, the whole room was dark. I pointed my light straigth up at the (white) ceiling so my buddy could see to remove the DVD from the player. While he was leaning over to remove the disc he asked "how did you reach the light switch from _there_?"


----------



## dalekcommander (Mar 19, 2007)

This one works in reverse.

At the hospital, night-shift. Supervisor walks up to me and says (in a hall where every other light is automatically turned out at night and each room is darkened to promote proper sleep patterns), "Why do always carry that thing with you?"

End of shift, very next morning, same supervisor is giving the annual in-service regarding internal/external disasters.

Points to the plastic box o' flashlights (sans batteries) and proudly proclaims:

"All of our emergency supplies are located in the maintenance shed. For those of you who don't know where that is, it's outside the south exit, in the parking lot."

For some strange reason my Falcata picked that exact moment to jump off my belt and hit the tabletop in front of me. Still don't know why it did that..........


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 19, 2007)

dalekcommander said:


> Points to the plastic box o' flashlights (sans batteries) and proudly proclaims:
> 
> "All of our emergency supplies are located in the maintenance shed. For those of you who don't know where that is, it's outside the south exit, in the parking lot."


Hm, so when the lights go out they'll have to send you to retrieve them.


----------



## eebowler (Mar 19, 2007)

Electricity went at work one evening. A girl who had an art project due next morning wisely came to me for a light to use 'whole night'. I pulled out my CS moded IU and handed it to her. Her reaction: "You're kidding..." Putting it on for her she said: "Oh!" oo:


----------



## kosPap (Mar 19, 2007)

*Ok let's start doing it*

I am now reading the *Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?* thread in another browser window so lets start doing it...

Gift only flashlights to our friends (birthdays, namedays, graduations etc). Let them "see the light"

Let the disease spread! Kostas


----------



## KentuckyMike (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ok let's start doing it*

Hey KP,

Not to go off-topic, but what's a nameday? (Sorry, I'm a silly Yank...)

I have done this for while. I got G2's for everyone at first. They go over well, but make sure you tell folks where to get the 123's for the $1-2 we typically pay or they will go BALLISTIC the first time they walk into the local big-box, camera store, or pharmacy and think they need to spend $10+ to feed their new toy/tool for an hour...

Now that I see how well received a GOOD light can be, I may start getting Fenix AA/AAAs for around the same price as the G2 so the giftee can enjoy more runtime on batteries they already have at home.

Great idea!

--Mike


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ok let's start doing it*

I'm working on modding 2 KL1's with SSC P4 emitters and Mcr20s Reflectors. One is for my brothers birthday, and the other is for a friends birthday/christmas gift. After I bought everyone a Husky brand multi 5mm LED lights for christmas, everyone has been telling me how much they like them and how useful they are. MAN are they in for a surprise!!! The output on those Huskys look like a coin cell 5mm keychain light. I think I'll inclued some toilet paper with the KL1r's. I have a feeling they're gonna need it.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ok let's start doing it*



KentuckyMike said:


> Hey KP,
> 
> Not to go off-topic, but what's a nameday? (Sorry, I'm a silly Yank...)
> 
> ...



In greece each person has a birthday and a name day, for the saint that the person is named after. you get presents on name-day!!!!


----------



## tussery (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ok let's start doing it*

I am getting my father a E2E, SC3, and spare MN03 for his birthday from the B/S/T.


----------



## kc2ouf (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ok let's start doing it*

I gave family, friends and colleagues Dorcy 1x123's. It was funny to hear them rave how much better they are than their 2D plastic/.99 lights.

I also gave some MD friends SL Stylus' I bought at discount from RS so their patients wouldn't complain about them using the Dorcy to check their pupils !


----------



## kosPap (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ok let's start doing it*

Well I started it now I got to make good for it. Off I go to buy one for my sisters FAK (soon enough she graduates RedCross course).

Maybe an headlamp for that purpose...


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 19, 2007)

kosPap said:


> I am now reading the *Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?* thread in another browser window so lets start doing it...
> 
> Gift only flashlights to our friends (birthdays, namedays, graduations etc). Let them "see the light"
> 
> Let the disease spread! Kostas


 
You not only went off topic, but you changed the title of the thread.

Why did you change the title of the thread?


----------



## KentuckyMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Hoghead said:


> You not only went off topic, but you changed the title of the thread.
> 
> Why did you change the title of the thread?



I don't believe he did. He started a separate thread which I and a few others replied to, but it somehow got merged. Not sure how/why, since it is kinda O/T from the original post.

--Mike

And thanks 270...namedays sound great!


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 19, 2007)

KentuckyMike said:


> I don't believe he did. He started a separate thread which I and a few others replied to, but it somehow got merged. Not sure how/why, since it is kinda O/T from the original post.
> 
> --Mike
> 
> And thanks 270...namedays sound great!


 
Thanks Mike!

I was wondering what happened.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 19, 2007)

Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?

Hummm, who are these sane people you speak off?

The comments I get are the generic ones, "why do you carry a flashlight"

I don't have any bright ones (<20 lumen, about to change) so no comment about how bright they are yet.


----------



## dalekcommander (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey TorchBoy - 
No, I don't get to go grab the supplies for everybody else. Apparently the keeper of the sacred key must be a supervisor. Of which we only have one on our shift. So if she gets trapped in a room or hallway..........ahem.


----------



## riffraff (Mar 20, 2007)

dalekcommander said:


> Hey TorchBoy -
> No, I don't get to go grab the supplies for everybody else. Apparently the keeper of the sacred key must be a supervisor. Of which we only have one on our shift. So if she gets trapped in a room or hallway..........ahem.


That's...um...brilliant.  

My standard response to the ubiquitous "why do you carry a flashlight" is to fix them with an incredulous stare, and stammer, "You _*don't?!?!?!*_"


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 20, 2007)

dalekcommander said:


> Hey TorchBoy -
> No, I don't get to go grab the supplies for everybody else. Apparently the keeper of the sacred key must be a supervisor. Of which we only have one on our shift. So if she gets trapped in a room or hallway..........ahem.


This gets worse. You'd have to go looking for her and escort her (in the dark!) to the emergency supplies.   :laughing: 

A year or two ago I got asked by someone at a camp if I could test his AA cells. I whipped out my multimeter and was able to tell him that two were brand new and two were a little used. He was very grateful but his next question? Yep. "Why do you have a multimeter with you on camp?" I can't remember my exact reply but there was an incredulous pause before I said it.


----------



## MaxKnight (Mar 21, 2007)

Recently received my L0D-CE and was swinging my keychain around when a co-worker asked to see the light.

I hand it to him...

Him: "How do you turn it on?"

Me: "Twist"

Him: Proceeds to put the light up to his eye while twisting it in the wrong direction.

Me: "Other way... and don't put it up to your eye like that."

Him: Grunting at my caution about such a tiny light he puts it about an inch from his eye and turns it on to the first stage medium brightness. "Jesus!". He turns it off and after about 30 seconds asks, "am I going to have that blind spot in my eye for the rest of my life?".

Me: "Nah, maybe if you turn it on 3 times and look again..." (ie. high mode).

I don't know if my coworker was trying to be funny, but he couldn't resist trying again after his eyesight returned, this time with his other eye.


----------



## flash_bang (Mar 22, 2007)

Alteran said:


> If you tell someone the price of a light, let's say, oh, the A2 Aviator (uh-oh!), and they freak out about the price, (they will), simply reply with a tangled mess of technical jargon.
> 
> "$200 for a light!?!"
> "Yes, but this is a special light! It uses both a high-output xenon bulb and 3 lower-power LEDs, and has a fully regulated output, so the output is constant until the twin cr123a lithium batteries are completely drained. It's also shock resistant and completely waterprrof, with a 2 stage momentary-on push button tailcap and a 2 stage constant-on twist tailcap."
> ...


Wow, that's really sad, I actually understood that :laughing::rock:


----------



## BGater (Mar 22, 2007)

When I get asked about my EDC lights its usually "why?" . I respond...."can you see in the dark ?" . They reply no and then I say...."I can" . That lights the fuse usually. 

Half of our lives is spent in the dark, and we cant see in the dark. It amazes me at how many people dont even own a light for use in the home ! My LP gas man borrowed a light one night, he was out late and couldnt see to do his work. He laughed and shook his head at the selection I offered, almost making fun of me I think. I said, "Yeah.....thats pretty funny.......but whats stupid is that you dont even own the tools you need to do your job. My addiction may seem silly to some but these are usefull items. When you need light and dont have it there is no substitution". He left still laughing.......and returned my light a few days later.


----------



## orionlion82 (Mar 22, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Actually, that's already been done. They were marketed as a comfortable shoe for walking around a dark house. Anyone remember what those were called?



Slippers? 

Mine is a case of actions speaking louder than words. 
most everybody in construction carries 2aa mags, and the odd innova from target with a few 5mm LED's, - a few have these energiser headlamps with the 3 led's.

I loaned my L2D to a plumber, on turbo for simplicities sake, and off they went around the building, without turning it off once. 

i could only gather it was noticed, because after lunch that day there were several empty LED drop in kits for the 2AA's littering the floor around the building, and for the next few days a few more surfaced here and there.

maybe there was bit of cause and effect? who knows?


----------



## Burgess (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, how sad . . . .


They now know enough that they want to "upgrade to an LED light",


yet they think that the *Nite-Ize LED drop-in* for Mini-Mag will do the trick.


(insert long sigh here)


That's why we call them the "unenlightened".


We could point them in the *right direction* --

if only they would hand us their credit card for a few days !


----------



## flash_bang (Mar 22, 2007)

at last! but how do you set the limits on those things? :lolsign:
have a good one,
Flash


----------



## golden_creature (Mar 23, 2007)

its not actually an odd comment but whenever i get out my e2e someone ALWAYS says "is that a maglite"? gc.


----------



## golden_creature (Mar 23, 2007)

its not actually an odd comment but whenever i get out my e2e someone ALWAYS says "is that a maglite"? gc.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 23, 2007)

When I was fishing out in the middle of nowhere with some buddies and when nightfall came the beers and campfire came with it. I propped up a 3AA 12led light over the cabin door to iluminate the area even further. When a couple of other hikers passed and decided to join us, one of them wondered after a couple of hours if we had drawn electrical wires out there.  

Not so much of a comment, but I guess that everybody that has borrowed a 2AA light with tailclicky to someone unenlightened, has gotten it back with an unscrewed bezel. Damn Minimags...


----------



## eebowler (Mar 23, 2007)

"I thought you don't like maglites?"

ARG! That guy got me so agrivated it isn't funny.  I asked him to test the current flowing through my 2D ROP (with a benchtop meter) and when he came back, asked me that STUPID question. I immediately retaliated: "so you didn't notice how bright it was when testing?" He said "no".... Some people arn't that... ahem.. observant...


----------



## Nereus (Mar 24, 2007)

golden_creature said:


> its not actually an odd comment but whenever i get out my e2e someone ALWAYS says "is that a maglite"? gc.


 
I understand your feeling very well, but in my opinion there is a hidden compliment in that comment, too: You have to remember that Average Joe has never heard of Surefire and for him el cheapo 1 USD flashlight is as good as it can ever get - and for him maglite is the bleeding edge top quality. So basically when you hear that comment from an Average Joe interpret it in our mind like "Oh, you seem to carry a very high quality flashlight with you" - even though your initial feeling may just be



coupled to



and enriched by



.

-N


----------



## AlexSchira (May 4, 2007)

Here's a good one to bring back the thread. 

My high-school aged flashaholic prodigy is coming off a year of typical high school drama as he reported to me the last time we talked. I just kind of nodded my way through it, the whole story, main bit I caught was that a girl of questionable state of mind is for some reason scared to death of him. Sounded too twisted and high-school-ish to take seriously, but his explanation of how off in the head this girl was had me grasping the situation much better.
"Alex, this girl has not made eye contact with me since she's met me. She's just terrified for no reason."
"And she tells your friends this?"
"She told her boyfriend that she thinks of how creepy I am every time some one says 'flashlight'."

...Sounded like he's dealing with a diagnosed nutcase, but that finisher statement had me chuckling. This confused little girl is officially the first diagnosed case of 'Flashaphobia' this site has ever seen. A phobia of flashlights. That kind of thing sent me from thinking 'Maybe he's got some other side to him' to 'Oh...yeah, she's nuts.'

Made me appreciate those years being behind me, and gave me a new phrase for the Uneasy Unenlightened.


----------



## WNG (May 5, 2007)

The girl probably has issues. Not that she's phobic of flashlights....
but her reaction to your son's reaction to the topic of flashlights.
I bet your son gets really enthusiastic and animated when the subject comes up.
And the girl finds this odd, whereas IMHO, she's a bit off.
She likely equates them to violence in the form of a club.
Or, she was traumatized by one at an earlier age...maybe even abused.

Mainly, it's an stupid age to go through, and the kids seem to get stupider as the years roll on, with put-downs and bullying.


----------



## TMorita (May 5, 2007)

AlexSchira said:


> ...
> This confused little girl is officially the first diagnosed case of 'Flashaphobia' this site has ever seen. A phobia of flashlights. That kind of thing sent me from thinking 'Maybe he's got some other side to him' to 'Oh...yeah, she's nuts.'
> ...


 
It's like the light and dark, yin and yang of the universe you know...for every flashaholic, there is one flashaphobiac.

So, somewhere on the Internet, there is a forum of flashaphobes where they discuss how creepy flashaholics are, and how to avoid using flashlights.

Toshi


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 5, 2007)

TMorita said:


> ...So, somewhere on the Internet, there is a forum of flashaphobes where they discuss how creepy flashaholics are, and how to avoid using flashlights.
> 
> Toshi



:lolsign:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 5, 2007)

Lobo said:


> ...I guess that everybody that has borrowed a 2AA light with tailclicky to someone unenlightened, has gotten it back with an unscrewed bezel. Damn Minimags...



This happens to me all the time! When my frineds are here to check my new lights out, they always seem to have trouble turning them on, they twisting the head, and when that dosent work, they turn it over then twist it like crazy! You have to pull the light from their hands and show them, its like showing a caveman how to make fire..."ohhh" *scrath in the head*

My GF asks me all the time why I need to carry a flashlight on me all the time, and she sometimes tries to make fun of me to other people! She thinks I will stop carry them or soemthing, I think she is a bit scared of me sometimes...  or at least thinks Im weird, but she still sleeps in my bed every night!


----------



## sejvaar (May 5, 2007)

My GF couldn't understand it either. I gave her a Photon key chain light and she uses it all the time. One of those "I didn't know how useful it was to have a light" moments.

On the other hand...I even think carrying 5 or 6 lights is extreme and passing the necessary/fetish line.


----------



## wojtek_pl (May 5, 2007)

FlashSpyJ said:


> [...] I think she is a bit scared of me sometimes...  or at least thinks Im weird, but she still sleeps in my bed every night!


With you and your flashlights ?   
Or you :sleepy: somewhere else ?


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 5, 2007)

hey, I gave my gf a penlight, the one from Lumen Factory, she EDC it in her purse! she told me she pulled it out to flash her friends, when they where out on town partying! but she still thinks im nuts...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 5, 2007)

wojtek_pl said:


> With you and your flashlights ?
> Or you :sleepy: somewhere else ?



lol

yupp with me, not my lights, that would probably tip her over the edge and go sleep somewhere else...


----------



## AlexSchira (May 5, 2007)

Just wanted to correct that my high school friend is actually just a close friend of my girlfriend and I, he started out as a troubled kid I started out in boxing, nowadays he's an award-winning JROTC cadet and writer on the school paper. He's got a knack for preparedness, I gave him a couple modded Mini-Mags a few years ago and since then he's gotten into everything from survival kits to tactical-everything. 
He's also infected a few of our own. During all these trips and drill meets (he's a rifle spinner), he's gotten to be known as the guy with everything on him, including lights. If a friend keeps wanting to play with them he says he gives them a dual-colored modded Mini-Mag for some occasion. He showed me one of them once, he mixed up red and black parts to make these awesome looking school-colors sets for some Christmas presents. 

It's not the flashlights she was afraid of, it's 'Tiger' as our gym has dubbed him. I might have an idea why people may jump a bit when they first meet him, he's had an extremely, extremely deep voice since about the age of ten. I don't mean footballplayer grunt, I mean even though he's a smaller guy he sounds EXACTLY like the infamous movie trailer guy. He says he gets commented on it multiple times a DAY, poor guy. I've personally witnessed everything from a guy in a shoe store turing a corner and yelling about how he thought there was a three hundred pound African American where this hundred twenty pound Caucasion kid was standing, along with multiple times where people have walked up while we're talking or eating to ask if he does commercials. 
Some kids never get over the voice alone, but this soap opera episode sounds like she's trying to witch hunt the kid to eliminate competition. 

I have a background in theater and stand-up, I fake accents for jokes and am very fluent. People sometimes tell me to try and do a joking sales pitch for a knife or light because 'I sound like an actor'. If he's around, I will wordlessly hand it over to this kid, nod for him to do his thing, and watch their reactions as he deadpans it.


----------



## PJ (May 5, 2007)

Not really about my lights but one I gifted.
I gave a friend a cheapo Fauxton with a very blue tinted LED a few years back. As it was in Phoenix in the middle of the day he pressed the button and said, deadpan," Wow. It's so bright. I hope I don't go blind." He did put it on his keychain, though.

Fast forward a few months. His mom and he took his 10 year old adopted sister over to Germany to visit her grandparents. He said that the light was indispensable to help find keyholes, read maps and stuff like that. I said, "Gee, glad the light was so useful. Hope you didn't blind anyone with it."

I think I might send him an Inova X1 2nd gen. while they are still available.


----------



## SmokeDiver (May 5, 2007)

If only I had a dime every time somebody at a fire told me they knew it was me because I'm so well lit up...

Also, after the fire is out and their lights are fading, and in I walk with 150+ lumens and blind everybody, as I walk back out they yell at me to come back because their lights won't let them see their way out of the building...


----------



## Learjet (May 5, 2007)

Had an old mate drop by yesterday, he asked what I've been doing to amuse myself lately, other than gassbagging like an old woman on Ham radio (had a nice QSO with WH6LU from Hawaii on 10m yesterday). 

Anyway, I said I've been collecting torches again. Brought out the Fenix P2D, handed it to him and said isn't it cute? He tries to turn it on... yes he twists the ****ens out of it with no luck. I said try pressing the tail switch.  He points the business end very close to his hand as if to catch the 1 photon that may barely leak out, clicks the switch and.... ##$%&@# that's ##^%$#@# bright! Yes it is isn't it! I then give a demo of all the modes. He asks about price and runtime etc. 

It's always a bit scary coming out of the flashlight closet to some people, but I find their reaction amusing to something so small and so bright.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 5, 2007)

I had some friends come around to my place and they saw my 3D MAG which is fitted with the Terralux drop in. One of them said this thing is bright, the other said where is the bulb? where does the light come from


----------



## CDI (May 6, 2007)

fire-stick said:


> I think one of the funniest, most recent comments, comes from one of my mexican friends. She is a translator but still has a pretty strong spanish accent. I walked to her house one evening and I had my 6D M*glite with me. (Thats the only light I have that can double as a baseball bat. If those 3 crackhead punks try to assault me again they're in for a surprise! Ow my eyes... Ow my head!!!)
> 
> Scott



You are aware that we can carry more efficient instruments of defense here in Indiana, right?

Flashlights are for lighting things up....1911s are for defense


----------



## frogs3 (May 6, 2007)

I don't know if "sane person" applies to a teenager, but on my way back from the evening constitutional (named after a recently shredded document that was known as "the law of the land" until Congress decided otherwise), my daughter was outside the house, about to return to college for the week.

When I walked up the driveway, being very careful not to point my 8000+ lumen BarnBurner HID anywhere near her (nor any other person/animal/driver), she said, "That thing is INSANELY bright...do you really NEED that much light?" A simple "yes" on my part was appropriate. Then she asked me how many lumens it put out, and how did that compare to her Inova T5 and Arc AAA-P. Meanwhile she is waiting for two Terralux drop-ins for her MiniMag's. 

It is all a matter of perspective.

-HAK


----------



## RustyKnee (May 7, 2007)

met ip with a few friends a couple of days afyer my birthday. I am off wpk wth a broken leg...someone jokes suggesting I have been sitting ebay buying stuff....I said I might have bought a torch...but not on ebay. a wolfeyes boxer 24....then one of my mates basically starts shouting at me trying to humiliate me for doing it....luckily for him I bit my lip in the presence of girl friends (his girlfriends brthay was the day after mine)...I said I don't need to justify it to him. it was supposed to be a post birthday chill. 

I haven't had chance to have words with him yet. I appreciate his sentiment....but he went about it like a tosser.

great stories on here though.

Stu


----------



## sims2k (May 8, 2007)

simbad said:


> Someone asking: How you can spend that much in a flashlight?
> My answer: How you can spend $400 in a cell phone?:devil:



Well...because my PDA/Phone/Camera - cost more than $400 and so does my Wiseled Tactical flashlight....


----------



## sims2k (May 8, 2007)

NextLight said:


> One of my favorites comes from a young woman at a cocktail party, to whom I offerred a business card. She asked me what "consulting" I had been doing lately. I replied: "I have been doing research into ULTRA-BRIGHT lights for law enforcement and military applications." I hand her the only light on me, a KL4 on an FB1 body, with a single unprotected Li-Ion cell.
> 
> She gives it a quick look, finds the switch, turns it on, says "Wow!" then quickly turns the light around and looks directly into the main beam.
> 
> ...



Why is it that people tend to look into the bright light when they ask to see my Surefire lights ... L2, U2 .... This happened many times that is just unbelievable.


----------



## sims2k (May 8, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Try telling your friends and loved ones your hobby is listening to Police Scanners and Collecting Flashlights!!!
> 
> The general public frowns on scanning mostly, Scannerist= Lawbreaker Criminal. Thats what most think.
> 
> ...



Same here....That's why I don't tell them...well my family knows...but not many of my friends does until they see my Surefire lights and my scanners...And they still kid me about the price of my lights compared to their "big" D Maglights.


----------



## wooniris (May 8, 2007)

Just today" so you want to light up the moon"


----------



## RustyKnee (May 8, 2007)

wooniris said:


> Just today" so you want to light up the moon"



How cool would that be though....lighting the moon with your torch.

Stu


----------



## TorchBoy (May 8, 2007)

RustyKnee said:


> How cool would that be though....lighting the moon with your torch.


Nasa does it with lasers. The beam is several kilometers across on the moon.


----------



## RustyKnee (May 8, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Nasa does it with lasers. The beam is several kilometers across on the moon.



I WANT TO LIGHT THE WHOLE FRIKIN MOON! hehe that is pretty cool! will check the laser section.

Stu


----------



## defusion (May 8, 2007)

What about a joint "light up the moon" thingy between all CPF'ers.
Basicaly we settle on a time, and everybody's lights up all their flashlights, pointing at the moon. I wonder if one could see the difference 
Now if only everybody had one of them tank lights.


----------



## Noxonomus (May 17, 2007)

"mines brighter"
That was before I turned mine on.
He wasnt even close.


----------



## Barbarin (May 17, 2007)

Sooooo, you are going to manufacture what? 300 € flashlights?
I have found them made in China for less than one euro!!!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 17, 2007)

A few days ago, we had an electrician over to do some work on our garage lights. His 3D Mag wasn't working for some reason (he let me test it, and a single cell ZTSed at almost zero), so I lent him my SLPPL3C. When he saw it, he said:

"Is that a Magnalight?"

All I said in reply was that, no, it was a Streamlight. His question was all the more puzzling because he HAS a Mag already. Weird.


----------



## Illum (May 17, 2007)

got off my last class, ended at 9PM, saw from a distance someone who drives a old chevy parked right across from me with his head buried in the engine compartment. The car apparently left his lights on hours before, I saw a flicker of light...I thought to myself...I might not be the only flashaholic on campus.


upon closer inspection he was using a very very worn red Mag4D....lit up like a birthday candle, it didnt do him any good, so I pulled my G2 out of the V21 on my belt

*[Man]* "haha, that a rayovac 2AA? ha no thanks my mag works fine, that light [apparently referring to the rayovac heavy duty] is a piece of crap you know, bodies good and all but.... "
[I turn on the G2 after pointing it into the engine bay from approximately 4 feet away, I was beside my car across a narrow drainage ditch]
*[Man] *"holy crap what the @#$% kind'a flashlight is that?!" 
[drops his Mag on asphalt with a clang, which made me jump] [he asked if he can see the light and immediately after recieving the light he started throwing the beam all around the parking lot, which happen to be flanked by white walled buildings on three sides]
"its a surefire"
*[Man]* "a what?!"
"a surefire, its a company"
*[Man] *"fire? a fire flashlight? how much was it?"
"about $40 new"
*[Man] *[gives me this stern look] "you sh*tting me?"
"well...$36"
*[Man] *"you know thats alotta money for a flashlight that small you know, could've bought yourself a shop light"
_[grin]_ "try putting a shop light in your pocket"

[at this point he changes the subject by telling me he doesnt have a jumper cable in his car, hafta borrow mine]
_
"a therfire....therfire...., how do you spell that?"
_I dont know how bad his hearing was...but jeez
and theres grease on my G2:thumbsdow



kosPap said:


> Gift only flashlights to our friends (birthdays, namedays, graduations etc). Let them "see the light"
> 
> Let the disease spread! Kostas



people don't like to carry lights independently....some of my friends think a "cellphone" is enough light [_burn_] 

so for starters I gave out photon IIs from lighthound....which worked better than I thought, since people do and must carry their keys:naughty:


----------



## TorchBoy (May 17, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I pulled my G2 out of the V21 on my belt


Okaaay... (he said, edging toward the door). And you wonder why non-addicts make odd comments.
:laughing:


----------



## KeyGrip (May 17, 2007)

I was walking around backstage before a show and I see another crew member standing, pointing what looked like a Mag Solitaire up at the grid. The grid is a system of steel beams that support the fly lines, and it is about fifty feet off the stage. I aim my L4 and light up a good 10-15' patch. He says, "Hey, no fair, your light is like twice as big!" ??????? I somehow couldn't find the words for, "Even if you had a light _four times_ as big as this, it couldn't do any better!" Oh well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2007)

When the HVAC technician was here approximately a week ago, he had a large LED flashlight - brand unknown - with a pitifully weak beam.
So I got my Fenix P1D and used it to light up the access panel so that he could replace a relay. Once I told him it had just one LED in it, his eyes got as large as saucers, and he started asking questions. Among other things, I told him that I ran The LED Museum website, and operated the largest flashlight reviews website known to exist at the present time.


----------



## Illum (May 18, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Okaaay... (he said, edging toward the door). And you wonder why non-addicts make odd comments.
> :laughing:



well....my pockets are full...with an inova X03 in the left and an SF A2 in the right, since my "loaner light" is the G2...I figured I mount it somewhere easily accessable so I dont have to go through my pockets contents to pull out a flashlight
is having a holster really that bad of a thing? oo:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 18, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> well....my pockets are full...with an inova X03 in the left and an SF A2 in the right, since my "loaner light" is the G2...I figured I mount it somewhere easily accessable so I dont have to go through my pockets contents to pull out a flashlight
> is having a holster really that bad of a thing? oo:


Definitely not! I carry everything I can in holsters arranged around my belt, like Batman's utility belt. Sure, it may prompt questions sometimes, but I like it, so I do it.


----------



## Illum (May 18, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Definitely not! I carry everything I can in holsters arranged around my belt, like Batman's utility belt. Sure, it may prompt questions sometimes, but I like it, so I do it.



[OT]
well, I try to keep everything concealed...but after opening holes in pant pockets I'm trying to adapt to holsters...when I get used to having a bulge waist high I'll buy more holsters


----------



## Gimmy (May 19, 2007)

A co-worker once said to me "what's the big deal with your LED flashlights, they sell them at [email protected]!"

But after playing with my Surefire he went out and purchase one (Surefire).


----------



## Lite_me (May 19, 2007)

Just after dark, I was sidewalk hunting for ants, (there's an abundance of trees in our neighborhood and they're a nuisance) and a guy walking his dog approaches and says, "That's the brightest flashlight I've ever seen!" ..... It was my Fenix L0D CE ...on LOW!


----------



## Brozneo (May 19, 2007)

Here is a good little story...

I'm a volunteer for my local Ambulance service. One night we were waiting for the day crews to come back so I had all my gear (with my 3D Malkoff Mag on top of everything) downstairs ready to go. The other crews truck came in first, they had seen my light and decided to play with it. I was told they picked it up, had a look into the reflector and turned it on.... 200+ lumens into their eyes! Haha.... Then after the first crew member got blinded the second member had a turn.... Blinded as well! I came down around 5mins after this occured and they still hadn't got rid of the spots in their eyes, they were telling me they couldn't believe how bright the light was. I showed them the Malkoff custom drop in etc and explained a little about how it worked. They were impressed but still called me (nicely) a geek! Oh well! When another crew member came and had a look at the light she pointed it into the face of the first two, who ended up scattering. She laughed, and then like the two others, looked directly into the reflector and lit it up... She nearly dropped the light when this happened! At this stage I was nearly on the ground laughing as three unsuspecting colleques had just all "taken themselves out!"


----------



## flash_bang (May 19, 2007)

Hmmmmm, what's it called? Lemmings...? Nope, never heard of that :lolsign:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 20, 2007)

Had a friend over, he is one of my friends who I think are some what understanding about my flashaholic, at least he think its amusing...

Anyway, he visit me the other day, and when he took a look at my SF lights, he said, "but this one looks exactly like the otherone..." "they all look they same, whats the diffrence?"

Didnt get that one was a led, the other incan...one big, one small....


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 15, 2007)

I just asked a guy...

"would you belive me if i told you I spent £200 on a flashlight?"

His reply "no, I couldn't imagine anyone doing that"

:lolsign:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 15, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I was visiting a friend of mine who's an electrician. Besides his light-green mini-mag, he had recently bought a 3AA mini-MagLED. He decided to show it off by shining it at me from across the living room, I pulled out my Surefire E2d. We went back and forth for awhile until he finally threw in the towel.


----------



## lukevsdarth (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a Cree led digital torch from DX a month ago, during that time I have modded it to a two mode clickie and the resistor from 20 ohm to 30.1 ohms so as to give a little less light. Im in law enforcement and a few buddies and I were comparing lights. One said he ran out of battery life during a road block and had to keep borrowing lights. I told him next time just ask for mine. He said I was there for like 4 hours. I said on low mine lasts for 17 hours. *He said what kind of light is it. Is it a shake light ?*
I laughed and said here try it out and looked at the business end and blinded himself and another co-worker. Yeah a Scorpion only last 60 minutes now say mine is still bright and last 17 hours. Now which one do you want in the field?

Fred:wave:


----------



## Royicus (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I get a few comments about my light. Surefire 6PD with 2x Lith-Ion and Wolf Eyes LED Drop in (170L). Most of the people I talk to are engineers, so they don't balk at the price too much, but they are astonished by the light. Just the other day, one of them said, "Ok, I just have to do this," and proceeded to shine himself in the eyes. They all think it is expensive, but like all hobbies, there is money involved.

My gf at first didn't really understand all the lights. Two in the car, one on the belt, one on the nightstand, one on the computer table, and one in the range bag. Well, after a few years, we've gotten to the point where she carries the same setup as me, except a 6P with the Cree drop in. She carries that everywhere all the time. Her friends are amazed by it, especially when they were playing with fireworks on the 4th. She got comments like, "woa, is that a spotlight!" and the usual.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 17, 2007)

Royicus said:


> Well, I get a few comments about my light. Surefire 6PD with 2x Lith-Ion and Wolf Eyes LED Drop in (170L). Most of the people I talk to are engineers, so they don't balk at the price too much, but they are astonished by the light. Just the other day, one of them said, "Ok, I just have to do this," and proceeded to shine himself in the eyes. They all think it is expensive, but like all hobbies, there is money involved.
> 
> My gf at first didn't really understand all the lights. Two in the car, one on the belt, one on the nightstand, one on the computer table, and one in the range bag. Well, after a few years, we've gotten to the point where she carries the same setup as me, except a 6P with the Cree drop in. She carries that everywhere all the time. Her friends are amazed by it, especially when they were playing with fireworks on the 4th. She got comments like, "woa, is that a spotlight!" and the usual.


Only ONE on the belt? oo: Hang out here for a few more months, and you'll soon be amazed at how you could manage only EDCing one light.


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Only ONE on the belt? oo: Hang out here for a few more months, and you'll soon be amazed at how you could manage only EDCing one light.



don't tempt him TigerhawkT3....
pretty soon you'd wish you have gained a few more pounds to justify using a longer belt:green:


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 18, 2007)

Back when they were still rare, I often heard, "Is this one of those led flashlights?", which seems odd to us. I'd usually answer, "Yes, ell eee dee lights aren't as bright, but they sure run a long time!" When they called it a "lead" light, I mentally answered, "No, it's aluminum!".


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 18, 2007)

The girlfriend saw over my shoulder at the computer that I got a "Private Message from CPF" email and so asked me what it was - thinking I was playing around on a dating site to get a "Private" message. So I had to tell her it was a message from Candle Power Forums, a Flashlight message board...
She puts her hand to her forehead in the shape of an "L" and said "L is for love baby."
We've only been dating a few months and now when introducing me to friends, she says I'm a good guy, but I have a weird obsession with flashlights. Grrrrrrrr.

Now she is borrowing my car for the week and said she noticed my Inova T3 in the center console. I told her I put one of my best lights in there just like the cell phone earphone and extra sunglasses so she would have anything she would possibly need, and she was suitably happy that I though to take care of her. I'll win her over yet.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 19, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> I was walking around backstage before a show and I see another crew member standing, pointing what looked like a Mag Solitaire up at the grid. The grid is a system of steel beams that support the fly lines, and it is about fifty feet off the stage. I aim my L4 and light up a good 10-15' patch. He says, "Hey, no fair, your light is like twice as big!" ??????? I somehow couldn't find the words for, "Even if you had a light _four times_ as big as this, it couldn't do any better!" Oh well.



You need a Orb Raw



Illum_the_nation said:


> well....my pockets are full...with an inova X03 in the left and an SF A2 in the right, since my "loaner light" is the G2...I figured I mount it somewhere easily accessable so I dont have to go through my pockets contents to pull out a flashlight
> is having a holster really that bad of a thing? oo:



Again, back to Torch Boy's comment =D


----------



## Patriot (Jul 19, 2007)

simbad said:


> Someone asking: How you can spend that much in a flashlight?
> My answer: How you can spend $400 in a cell phone?:devil:


 
Good point!! I never saw it from that perspective before...lol

For me it's usually the same old trio of comments that I hear repeated over and over again.

1) "why to you need to carry a flashlight with you?"

2) "how many flashlights do you need?"

3) "you paid that much for a flashlight!?"


----------



## Khaytsus (Jul 19, 2007)

A hardware guy at work was wanting to look down into a printer to see if he could find something stuck/out of whack/etc down in there. He pulled out his Mag AA and it was dead. So I offered my E1e with McLux head and 3W Luxeon (rare binned).

I had screwed down the cap, told him to just push on the button or screw it down all the way to keep it on without pushing. So he proceeds to look into the business end and push the button.

"HOLY SH*T!"

Apparently that's how he "always operated" his Mag because half the time it was dead or dying, so he always looked into it when turning it on to see if it came on or not.

Then there's the always "you carry a flashlight in your pocket??" comments.


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 20, 2007)

Khaytsus said:


> Then there's the always "you carry a flashlight in your pocket??" comments.


 

Trust me, you get a free visit to HR if you say "No, I'm just dee-lighted to see you."


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had all the usual comments like "why so many flashlights" and "how could you spend that much (even though compared to many of you I don't own any expensive lights)." But the funniest comment was from our 6-year-old son the other day. He is the type of boy that likes to "figure out" everything and is already a flashaholic. Well, upon seeing the aspheric lens in my Mag for the first time he stared at it for a bit, then ran his finger over the lens, and said "Now _this_ confuses me. I've seen a lot of flashlights, but this one confuses me. I think it's just weird." I laughed and tried to explain it to him, but he just thought it was "weird."


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jul 21, 2007)

wooniris said:


> Just today" so you want to light up the moon"


"Only if there's some kinda weird 'Moon Outage'"


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jul 21, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Good point!! I never saw it from that perspective before...lol
> 
> For me it's usually the same old trio of comments that I hear repeated over and over again.
> 
> ...


 
The reples (in order...)

1) Because you don't......
2) One for me, one for you.....
3) We're stuck in a failed elevator, how much does one of those cost?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 22, 2007)

"Spelunking or server maintenance?"

"Hey, McGyver!"

"Going camping?"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 22, 2007)

:sigh:

Snappy comebacks are useless if nobody ever asks silly questions. All my "people" don't ask...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2007)

I take a bus and 2 subway trains to get to my job that starts at night. On the last train, a young man looked over at me and said, "Nice Surefire."

I thanked him. But before I could ask him if he's a fellow CPFer, his stop came up and he had to leave. His comment regarding my L4 made me smile..... And it was much appreciated! Considering what took place on the 1st train.....

A large and obnoxious Black man was under the mistaken belief that he could sing, and that no one would confront him if he decided to act like an @$$..... He was wrong on both counts. I don't advise doing what I did. But honestly, I'm fed up with living in a city where individuals think it's acceptable to act like an @$$..... Well, not if it's done in front of me. Despite his size, and the insults he hurled at me, nothing could cover up the fact that he shook like a leaf when I initially confronted him.

So if one of you guys was the one who complimented me on my Surefire at about 11:05pm on the 1 train, I just wanted to say Thank You! You genuinely made my night better.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 24, 2007)

Wasn't me! And man I KNOW I can't sing and would NEVER submit others to my noise!


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 1, 2007)

"Honey, when is this flashlight going to be out of the freezer?" From my wife in regards to an Inova X5...

~Chip


----------



## GORILLA BASTARD (Aug 2, 2007)

Sane Person: "Wow, that light is really strong!"

GB: "yep"

Sane Person: "Say, how much was..."

GB: $$$

Sane Person: "Whaaaa, I'd rather sit in the dark!"


----------



## SaVaGe (Aug 2, 2007)

Sane person: wow nice lights!! i bet its expensive

savage: yep

sane person: you dont go out often do you?, do you have a girlfriend?,
do you live in your mom's basement?

savage: hey did i show you this?... BB 75watts 8500 lumens! in your face!

sane person:


----------



## iapyx (Aug 2, 2007)

Went to the Belgian Ardennes. Friends arrived around midnight. Called us by cell phone to ask where exactly we were located. I told them the directions and I´d be walking towards them with my flashlight(s).

A day later one of them (female) made a comment about my flashlight: It´s not a flashlight, it´s a car´s headlight what he´s got.

And it was only an MC60


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 5, 2007)

SaVaGe said:


> BB 75watts 8500 lumens!


I think *I'd* like to see that. That's over 113 lm/W.


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 22, 2007)

I just found this thread...so im posting!

My semi-flashaholic friend who now owns a longbow, handling my g2z 120 lumen for the first time 
Stares straight into it, turns on the light
" its not THAT Bright...."
looks around and sees spots
"WOAH, okay yeah its bright"

another semi-flashaholic friend handling my Fenix p1d-ce
"ARGH..you idiot!"
my fault for NOT warning him NOT to look into it...

Collegue on spotting a flashlight on my desk

"why is there a flaslight on your desk? are you okay?

Crenshaw


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 22, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> Collegue on spotting a flashlight on my desk
> 
> "why is there a flaslight on your desk? are you okay?



What do you say to that? "No, I'm in serious emotional trouble, flashlights make me feel better." 

*Actually, that sounds like something I would say*


----------



## Burgess (Nov 22, 2007)

Could *never understand *why people always

LOOK INTO A FLASHLIGHT

as they are switching it to "ON". 


And this is *Long* before the modern lights with 60+ Lumens.



During a camping trip, or a night hike, fer' instance . . . .

Even before they fire up a 2-D cell "classic", with a standard PR-2 bulb,
they insist on following that routine. 

Seems like they WANT to impair their night-vision, right when it's needed the *most* !

:sigh:

_


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Could *never understand *why people always
> 
> LOOK INTO A FLASHLIGHT


 
Most folks are used to dim-as-Hell flashlights. With your average, cheap, 2D cell; not much eye damage looking directly into the light to see if it'll actually light up.


----------



## carrot (Nov 23, 2007)

Makes me think of gun safety when people look into a flashlight before turning them on. "Gee, is it loaded?"


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 23, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> What do you say to that? "No, I'm in serious emotional trouble, flashlights make me feel better."
> 
> *Actually, that sounds like something I would say*


 
Nah, dont want to scare em. I told them i modded it to a "white light" ie LED, she was like " oh is it because your eyes have problems?" :thinking:

Monocrom, youre right, but even with dim-as-hell flashlights, its still not a good practice...oo:

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> Monocrom, youre right, but even with dim-as-hell flashlights, its still not a good practice...oo:
> 
> Crenshaw


 
I agree! But I never did say most folks have common sense. :huh:


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 23, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> What do you say to that? "No, I'm in serious emotional trouble, flashlights make me feel better."


How about "Man, if the sun goes out, I'LL be ready!"? Preferably said with a maniacal look in your eye.



Burgess said:


> Could *never understand *why people always
> 
> LOOK INTO A FLASHLIGHT
> 
> as they are switching it to "ON".


Yeah, OK, I did that with a rechargeable spotlight in an automotive accessories shop once. I then looked around but couldn't see if anyone had seen me do it.  No, I don't know why I did it. The thing was huge.


----------



## fire-stick (Nov 23, 2007)

Walking down a very tall fire tower one night, (we had went up there to see the local city lights...it's pretty cool..) One of my friends was using a 1xAAA maglite on dead batts to navigate the way down the steps... I was using my Surefire C3.... As we come to the bottom of the steps we walk to my truck (about 1/2 a block away) my friend says...

friend: It's OK, I got a flashlight.. You can go ahead I'll be there in a min... 

Me: **turns of surefire C3 for a total of 3 seconds**

friend: Uhhhh.... NEVER MIND I'M COMMING!!!!

LOL...

I also hear this from ppl that "dont need my flashlight cause they got there own..." 

Hey, turn YOURS back on...!!!!

lol


----------



## jefflrrp (Nov 23, 2007)

When I got my beloved Surefire 6PL, my father asked me how much it cost. To which I replied: "A little over $85." He then dropped dead. Heart attack.:lolsign:


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 23, 2007)

jefflrrp said:


> He then dropped dead. Heart attack.:lolsign:


Yeah, hilarious.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Nov 23, 2007)

Friend of mine brings in his U2 to work and shows hot secretary. Hot secretary finds out the price of the U2 and says:

"Anyone that would spend $300 on a flashlight has some serious issues he needs to deal with"

True story...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2007)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> Friend of mine brings in his U2 to work and shows hot secretary. Hot secretary finds out the price of the U2 and says:
> 
> "Anyone that would spend $300 on a flashlight has some serious issues he needs to deal with"
> 
> True story...


 
Poor ******* should have rented a Mercedes, and talked to her about *that *instead. Somehow, spending a $#^%load of $$$ on a car is actually attractive to many women.... Doesn't seem to work the same way with lights.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 23, 2007)

ask the Hot Secretary how much she spends on SHOES


Talk about someone with "issues".



_


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2007)

Burgess said:


> ask the Hot Secretary how much she spends on SHOES
> 
> 
> Talk about someone with "issues".
> ...


 
LOL !

He gonna get slapped! :duck:


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 24, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> I agree! But I never did say most folks have common sense. :huh:



you couldnt be more right...

as for gals, its the RARE one or two that will get it. One of my friends actually laughed at me what i told her i lost my p1d...
but then, i guess we will never understand them, they are living paradoxes

Crenshaw


----------



## Tubor (Nov 24, 2007)

"Why?" 

"Because"


----------



## AlexSchira (Nov 24, 2007)

"THAT IS THE SINGLE BRIGHTEST LIGHT I HAVE EVER SEEN!"
Screamed full volume by some teenagers at a party. 
They were referring to my red Photon Freedom on a lower setting, purpose the dimmest light I own. Kept the Surefire (Still the stock E2E) in my pocket to avoid short circuiting the kids. 

"Someday...the world is going to end. In the middle of the ruins of the Midwest, nothing will be left but you, your lights, a box of batteries, and a big light with a face drawn on it that you call 'Malcom'."
...Ain't she something?

Rather proud of one thing, this younger flashaholic I trained as a fighter and as a gadget geek is working at a movie theater. 
"What kind of lights they using?"
"You know that one that you showed me just to demonstrate how bad it was?"
He means the classic Eveready 2D.
"...They have a purple one with an orange cone taped to it. That's our flashlight."
Since then, he says they've upgraded to several yellow Rayovacs with the cones, but that they also have a rather nice emergency light system running off frequently maintained battery system. They never even use the lights they have, yet my prodigy carries a Mag 3AA strapped into his usher's outfit with a Photon hidden in the buttons of his shirt for checking tickets. 
"It's pretty clear at this point that if those emergency lights don't work, I'm the only thing keeping us running. I'm only part-time. Think about that." 

There was a long while there, where I was too busy and too distracted to even think about lights. Carried them, used them, but never got on here to look into anything new or just enjoyed them. The day my other half walked in to find me looking at some pages of the new Cree lights, she asked what brought me back over the light side.
"Brighter lightsabers."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 24, 2007)

The only comment I've gotten lately is:

The other night  the lights went out. I was sitting on the couch and the nearest light was in the kitchen. 

"Where are your lights son?"

Argh!

edit: they only stayed out for maybe a minute.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Nov 25, 2007)

Do you think you are cool with that flashlight?
My answer: Yes!:thumbsup:

Are you going to stick that where the sun doesn't shine?
My answer: Long pause....... shakes head, idiot!


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 25, 2007)

"You've got more than enough torches already"

Said by my mother upon the acquisition of a Fenix P1D-CE Q5.

To my CPF-logic, this was very odd indeed


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 25, 2007)

Just tonight a new nurse not knowing what a flashlight nut I am asked me when I was walking threw the ER, if I had a flashlight :thinking:?

Me: Are you serious? 
Nurse: Yeah!
Me: What do you need one for?
Nurse: I need to put an IV in an infant. 
Me: Ok, here use this. "Inova Microlight".
Nurse: What's wrong with the big one hanging from your duty belt?

Side Note: The Big ONE hanging from my duty belt tonight is a Mag85!

Me: O' you do not want to use that.
Nurse: Why not?
Me: Cause unless you plan on burning the infant or giving the child a sun tan I would not use this light. 
Nurse: Fine!

All the other nurses kinda of laughed when she asked if I had a flashlight? They all know I'm the flashlight geek here at work.


----------



## cdosrun (Nov 25, 2007)

Like pretty much everyone else here I have had the standard comments relating to "why?" and like a lot of people here I get quite excited when I buy a huge light. My boss is a friend and he always pokes fun, usually around the cost of the torches (again not uncommon).

My DBS arrived the other week and I was quite excited because I had been stripping 18650 cells from broken laptop batteries at work to power it and they had all been sat there awaiting the torch. As usual, I had the question of cost and I downplayed it but this time, he was serious, he loves the DBS so much he is planning on buying one!

Whilst not funny, it was certainly the strangest comment I have had from a sane person "I want to buy one of those too, despite the cost". Is it really as contagious a hobby as others have stated?

Andrew


----------



## SuperNinja (Nov 25, 2007)

CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> Are you going to stick that where the sun doesn't shine?
> My answer: Long pause....... shakes head, idiot!


You're supposed to say "ok, bend over".


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 25, 2007)

Continued


----------

